# What Manga have you read today? Vol.2 - Part 2



## Tazmo (Feb 5, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 5, 2013)

*What Manga have you read today? Vol.2*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Stringer (Feb 5, 2013)

One Piece c.698
Fist of the Blue Sky c.207


----------



## Stannis (Feb 5, 2013)

one piece 698 
Vinland saga 68


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2013)

*Today:*


_8♀1♂_ (Ch.22-24)
_Again!!_ (Ch.24)
_Gisou Honey Trap_ (Ch.6)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko._ (Ch.17)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.508)
_Kono Onee-san wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.17-18)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.74)
_Naruto_ (Ch.619)
_Nyatto!_ (Ch.11)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.22)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.46)
_Zettai Kunshu Shoukougun_ (Ch.3-4)


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 5, 2013)

Bleach 280.


----------



## GMF (Feb 5, 2013)

Naruto - ch.619


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 5, 2013)

*Tuesday*

Naruto chap. 619
To Aru Kagaku no Railgun chap. 47-56

*Light Novels read*

Date a Live Volume 1 - Dead End Tohka: Prologue-Chapter 4 read


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 6, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 029
Code:Breaker 209
Naruto 619
One Piece 698


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2013)

*Today:* 


_Abnormal-kei Joushi_ (Ch.1)
_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.40-41)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.191)
_Kono S wo, Mi yo!_ (Ch.76-82)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.66)
_Sensei Anone_ (Ch.4)
_Shitsuji Shoujo to Ojousama_ (Ch.13)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.333)


----------



## Stringer (Feb 6, 2013)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.208-211
Fist of the North Star c.30-33 *[Re-reading]*


----------



## Stannis (Feb 6, 2013)

Vinland Saga vol 10


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 6, 2013)

*Wednesday*

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 66
Date A Live chap. 1(God the art is horrible compared to the LN.)

*Light Novels read*

Date a Live Volume 1 - Dead End Tohka: Chapter 5-afterword read.[*Complete*]
Date a Live Volume 2 - Puppet Yoshino: Prologue-Chapter 3 read.
No Game No Life Volume 1: Prologue-Chapter 1 read.(manga translation should be out soon.)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 7, 2013)

Magi 089-112


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2013)

*Today:*



_Bonnouji_ (Ch.25-26)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.209)
_Dansai Bunri no Crime Edge_ (Ch.1-6)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.10)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.200)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.134)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.181)
_Sore ga Kanojo no Seigi nara_ (Ch.18)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 7, 2013)

*Thursday*

Medaka Box chap. 181
Fairy Tail chap. 318


----------



## GMF (Feb 7, 2013)

Fairy Tail - Chapter 318


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 8, 2013)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 191
Magi 116-135
The Breaker: New Waves 104


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2013)

*Today:*


_Dansai Bunri no Crime Edge_ (Ch.7-12)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.318)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.190)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.60)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.61)
_Tora Kiss: A School Odyssey_ (Ch.9)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.54)


----------



## Stringer (Feb 8, 2013)

Green Blood c.20


----------



## C1oud (Feb 8, 2013)

*Friday*

The Breaker: New Ways (Ch.103 -104)
Fairy Tail (Ch. 318)
Akame ga Kiru! (Ch. 1-4)
Magi (Ch. 1-16)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 8, 2013)

*Friday*

Zetsuen no Tempest chap. 24
Deadman Wonderland chap. 52

*Light Novels Read*

Date a Live Volume 2 - Puppet Yoshino: Chapter 4-Afterword read[*Complete*]
Date a Live Volume 3 - Killer Kurumi: Prologue-Chapter 4 read


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 9, 2013)

Fairy Tail 318
Shokugeki no Soma 010


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 9, 2013)

*Hoshikawa Ginza District 4 extra chapter[End]*
So it finally ended...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2013)

*Today:*


_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.111)
_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.42)
_Amahara-kun+_ (Ch.3)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 3rei!!_ (Ch.3)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.29)
_Oto x Maho_ (Ch.18)
_Sensei Anone_ (Ch.5)
_Tonari no Raenzel W_ (Ch.13)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.35)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.46)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.19)


----------



## Stringer (Feb 9, 2013)

Monster c.17-24
Fist of the Blue Sky c.212-215


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 9, 2013)

*Saturday*

Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai chap. 29

*Light Novels read*

Date a Live Volume 3 - Killer Kurumi: Chapter 5-Afterword read[*Complete*](Oh god, what a cliffhanger.)
Date a Live Volume 4 - Itsuka Sister: Chapter 6 read


----------



## C1oud (Feb 9, 2013)

*Saturday*

Orange Marmalade (Ch. 1-13)
Sexless Friend (Ch. 1-5)
Minamoto-kun Monogaturi (Ch. 22-43)
Sun-Ken Rock (Ch. 108-116)
Kurogane (KEZAWA Haruto) (Ch. 50-54)
Last Game (Ch. 1-3)


----------



## Horan (Feb 10, 2013)

Magi chapters 77 through 89.


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 10, 2013)

Haikyu!! 043-045
Magi 136-155


----------



## Black☆Star (Feb 10, 2013)

Fairy Tail 318
Ao no Exorcist 43


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2013)

*Today:*


_Dansai Bunri no Crime Edge_ (Ch.13-18)
_Dethrone_ (Ch.4)
_Dracu-Riot Honey!_ (Ch.1)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.191)
_Sensei Anone_ (Ch.6)
_Sexless Friend_ (Ch.12)
_Sorairo Square_ (Ch.6-7)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 10, 2013)

*Sunday*

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 67


----------



## Stringer (Feb 10, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji c.30
Fist of the Blue Sky c.216-223
Monster c.25-26


----------



## C1oud (Feb 10, 2013)

*Sunday*

Nisekoi (KOMI Naoshi) (Ch. 60-61)
Koisome Momiji (Ch. 1-5)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 11, 2013)

Haikyu!! 046


----------



## Stannis (Feb 11, 2013)

Tal     46-74


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 11, 2013)

Bleach 307.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2013)

*Today:*


_Blade Play_ (Ch.18)
_Deadman Wonderland_ (Ch.52)
_Hallelujah Overdrive!_ (Ch.1-7)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.395)
_I want to be honest_ (Ch.1-3)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.67)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.9)
_Sorairo Girlfriend_ (Ch.6-9) *[/Complete]*
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.20-25)


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 11, 2013)

Claymore ch. 135


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 11, 2013)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 107
*Kyou Koi wo Hajimemasu* Chapter 82
*Hajime no Ippo *Chapter 1003-1004


----------



## Kaido (Feb 11, 2013)

Gash Bell 144-150


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 11, 2013)

*Monday*

Magi chap. 173


----------



## C1oud (Feb 11, 2013)

*Monday*

Noblesse (Ch. 271)
Soul Eater (Ch. 107)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 12, 2013)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 192
Hajime no Ippo 1003-1004
Sket Dance 231-232


----------



## Stannis (Feb 12, 2013)

Attack of the titans vol1
Noblesse 271
Feng Shen Ji 29


----------



## Black☆Star (Feb 12, 2013)

Soul Eater 107


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2013)

*Today:*


_Aiko Desho_ (Ch.34)
_Aiyoku no Eustia_ (Ch.10)
_Cross Manage_ (Ch.5)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.60) 
_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.13)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.509)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.27)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.192)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.82)
_Shinigami-sama ni Saigo no Onegai wo_ (Ch.18) *[/Complete]*
_Sket Dance_ (Ch.231-232)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.55)


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 12, 2013)

First few chapters of YYH.


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 13, 2013)

Again!! 025
Magi 156
Bleach 526
Naruto 620


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 13, 2013)

Bleach 520-523.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 13, 2013)

Bleach 526
Feng Shen Ji 30


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 13, 2013)

*Naruto* Chapter 620
*Bleach *Chapter 526


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2013)

*Today:*


_Abnormal-kei Joshi_ (Ch.2)
_Again!!_ (Ch.25)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.112)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.50)
_Holy Knight_ (Ch.13)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.216)
_Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Madousho_ (Ch.15)
_Mel Kano_ (Ch.27)
_Mondlicht: Tsuki no Tsubasa_ (Ch.20)
_Ore to Ichino no Game Doukoukai Katsudou Nisshi_ (Ch.3)
_Play!_ (Ch.1-7)
_RealPG _(Ch.14)
_Yaotsukmo_ (Ch.2)
_Yumekui-Merry_ (Ch.56)


----------



## C1oud (Feb 14, 2013)

*Wednesday*

Naruto (Ch. 620)
Bleach (Ch. 526)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2013)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.192)
_Bleach_ (Ch.526)
_Koimoku_ (Ch.19)
_Love Tyrant_ (Ch.4-5)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.35)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to_ (Ch.135)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.182)
_Naruto_ (Ch.620)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.62)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.49)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.334)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 15, 2013)

*Thursday*

Medaka Box chap. 182
Koimoku chap. 19
Naruto chap. 620


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 15, 2013)

*DOROHEDORO *Chapter 35-40.


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 15, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 030
Fairy Tail 319
Haikyuu!! 047
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 193
Magi 157-166


----------



## Black☆Star (Feb 15, 2013)

Bleach 526
Naruto 620
Fairy Tail 319
Beelzebub 192


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 15, 2013)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 319


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2013)

*Today:*

_
After the Carnival_ (Ch.1)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.113)
_Hoshikawa Ginza Yonchoume_ (extra)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.193)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.61)
_Saki Achiga-hen_ (Ch.18-19)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.140-141)
_Shishunki no Iron Maiden_ (Ch.7)
_Sorairo Square_ (Ch.8)


----------



## Valiant Majeh (Feb 15, 2013)

Onepunch man 24
Toriko 222


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2013)

*Friday*

Highschool DxD chap. 23
Fairy Tail chap. 319

*Light Novels Read*

Date a Live Volume 4 - Itsuka Sister: Chapter 7 read.


----------



## GMF (Feb 16, 2013)

*Friday.*

Fairy Tail - Chapter 319


----------



## Valiant Majeh (Feb 16, 2013)

Area D 31
Gamaran 170


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2013)

*Today:*


_Bamora!_ (Ch.2)
_Chu Bra!!_ (Ch.44)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.319)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.88)
_No Game No Life!_ (CH.1)
_Over Image_ (Ch.5)
_Renai Shimasen ka?_ (Ch.10b)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.219)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.110)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.57)


----------



## Valiant Majeh (Feb 16, 2013)

Area D chapter 32


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2013)

*Saturday*

Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou chap. 9
No Game No Life chap. 1


----------



## Saishin (Feb 17, 2013)

Blood Lad chap 7


----------



## Valiant Majeh (Feb 17, 2013)

Witch Hunter 79


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 17, 2013)

Haikyu!! 048
Liar Game 169
Onepunch-Man 024
Shokugeki no Soma 011
The Breaker: New Waves 105


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2013)

*Today:*


_D-Frag!_ (Ch.44)
_Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou_ (Ch.33-34)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.217)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.201)
_Okusan_ (Ch.4)
_Sexless Friend_ (Ch.13)
_Zenryoku Otome_ (Ch.5)


----------



## Stringer (Feb 17, 2013)

Blood and Steel c.37
Shingeki no Kyojin c.42
Okusan c.4
Monster c.27-30


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 17, 2013)

*Sunday*

Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic chap. 174


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2013)

*Today:*


_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.114)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.28)
_Kanojotachi no Saishuu Teiri_ (Ch.2)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_  (Ch.68)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.41)
_Tokage no Ou_ (Ch.10)


----------



## KohZa (Feb 18, 2013)

Crows ch.88
Clover(Tetsuhiro Hirakawa) ch.112-115
Magi ch.174


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 18, 2013)

*Monday*

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 68


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 19, 2013)

Code Breaker 210
Crows 088
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 194


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow Kira, impressive how you can read a lot of manga. 

*Today (Tuesday):*

-Psyren 001-014
-Re-read Fairy Tail 319


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2013)

*Today:*



_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.6)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.61)
_Ikusaba Animation_ (Ch.2)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.194)
_Sensei Anone_ (Ch.7)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.47)


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 19, 2013)

*Noblesse*

_Ch. 61_


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 19, 2013)

Magi 167-174


----------



## Stannis (Feb 19, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin vol 2
Bleach vol 10-14


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 20, 2013)

Again!! 026
Assassination Classroom 031
Bleach 527
Naruto 621
One Piece 699
Silver Spoon 066.5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2013)

*Today:
*

_8♀1♂_ (Ch.25)
_Again!!_ (Ch.26)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.51)
_Bleach_ (Ch.527)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.210)
_EArTH_ (Ch.24)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.16)
_Naruto_ (Ch.621)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.49)
_SilverSpoon_ (Ch.66.5)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.23)
_Teppuu_ (Ch.17)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness Bangaihen_ (Ch.11)


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 20, 2013)

*Today:*

_Bleach chapter 527
Naruto chapter 621
One Piece chapter 699
Elfen Lied chapter 001-010
Psyren chapter 015-019_


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 20, 2013)

Finished Uzumaki. A great horror manga.


----------



## Valiant Majeh (Feb 20, 2013)

Gamaran 172


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2013)

Naruto 621
Bleach 480


----------



## GMF (Feb 21, 2013)

*Yesterday.*
Naruto - chapter 621
Bleach - chapter 527


----------



## Stringer (Feb 21, 2013)

One Piece c.699
Feng Shen Ji c.31
Kangoku Gakuen c.57
Monster c.31-33


----------



## Stannis (Feb 21, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin vol 3
 Feng Shen Ji c.31


----------



## RedStar (Feb 21, 2013)

Naruto Ch. 621
Bleach Ch. 527
Nozoki Ana Ch. 103


----------



## Hariti (Feb 21, 2013)

_Kuroko no Basket_ 201
_One Piece_ 699
_Ookami Shoujo to Kuro Ouji_ 20
_Taiyou no Ie_ 17


----------



## KohZa (Feb 21, 2013)

One Piece 699
Naruto 621
Bleach 127
Beelzebub 193
Toriko 223


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 21, 2013)

*Naruto* Chapter 621
*Bleach* Chapter 527
*One Piece* Chapter 699


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2013)

*Today:*


_Abnormal-kei Joshi_ (Ch.3)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.193)
_Frogman_ (Ch.57)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.81)
_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.11)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.11)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.510)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.69)
_Koaka Head_ (Ch.4)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.183)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.103)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.4)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.335)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 22, 2013)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 195
Rookies 218-218
The Breaker: New Waves 106


----------



## Shin Kouji (Feb 22, 2013)

Toriko chapter 223


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2013)

*Today:*


_Antimagic Academy - 35th Test Platoon_ (Ch.1)
_Bamora!_ (Ch.3)
_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.7)
_Dracu-Riot!_ (Ch.10)
_Freezing_ (Ch.118)
_Frogman_ (Ch.58) *[/Complete]*
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.195)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.83)
_Papa no iukoto wo kikinasai!_ (Ch.11)


----------



## Stringer (Feb 22, 2013)

Hito Hitori Futari c.34-36
Kangoku Gakuen c.58
Fist of the North Star c.39-41 *[Re-reading]*


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 22, 2013)

*Fairy Tail *Chapter 320


----------



## Hariti (Feb 22, 2013)

_Area no Kishi_ 113
_Fairy Tail_ 320
_Kuroko no Basket_ 202
_Vampire Knight_ 90


----------



## RedStar (Feb 23, 2013)

*Today:*

Fairy Tail - Ch. 320
The Breaker: New Waves - Ch. 106
Shindere Shoujo To Kodoku - Ch. 1 - 8


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 23, 2013)

Fairy Tail 320
Haikyuu!! 049
Ookiku Furikabutte 058


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 23, 2013)

*Today:*

_High School DxD 006-023 (current)
Re-read Fairy Tail 320
Psyren 021_


----------



## Stannis (Feb 23, 2013)

Tokyo ESP vol1


----------



## Shin Kouji (Feb 23, 2013)

Rookies chapter 150


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2013)

*Today:*


_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.115)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.320)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.10)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.511)
_Its Not My Fault That My Friends Unpopular!_ (Ch.1)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.202)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.136)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.63)
_Popcorn Avatar_ (Ch.28)
_Scissor Sisters_ (Ch.5)
_Seikoku no Dragonar_ (Ch.16)
_Sekainohate de Aimashou_ (Ch.29/Special)
_Shitsuji de Maid na Otoko no Musume_ (Ch.3)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.220)
_Uwakoi_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Shin Kouji (Feb 23, 2013)

Rookies chapter 151


----------



## KohZa (Feb 23, 2013)

Fairy tail ch 320
Gamaran ch 177


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Feb 23, 2013)

Duction Man Ch.14
HunterxHunter Ch.160
OnePunch Man ch.6
Becchin to Mandala Ch.1


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 24, 2013)

*Saturday*

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 1: Phantom Blood chap. 1-24


----------



## RedStar (Feb 24, 2013)

Orange Marmalade Ch. 77


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 24, 2013)

Nisekoi 057-063
Shokugeki no Soma 012


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2013)

*Today:*


_Boku to Kanojo no Koi Rogu_ (Ch.16-17)
_Boku no Koto Suki ni Natte_ (Ch.4-5)
_Dennou Alice to Inaba-kun_ (Ch.5)
_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.12)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.396)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.30)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.54)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.25)
_Nana to Kaoru Arashi_ (Ch.30)
_Sense_ (Ch.16-17)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.48-49)


----------



## slumpy (Feb 24, 2013)

today:

Akame ga Kiru! Chapter 21 - 33


----------



## Saishin (Feb 24, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin -Attack on Titan chap 13-14
Blood Lad chap 9


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 24, 2013)

Naruto 619-621.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 24, 2013)

*Sunday*

Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai chap. 30
Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 69
Oniichan no Koto ga Suki Sugite Nyan Nyan Shitai Burakon Imouto dakedo Sunao ni Narenai no  chap. 1
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 1: Phantom Blood chap. 25-44[*Complete*]
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 2: Battle Tendency chap. 1-69[*Complete*]
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 3: Stardust Crusaders chap. 1-52


----------



## Riordan (Feb 24, 2013)

Soul Eater  73
Medaka Box  1-4
Beelzebub 113


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 25, 2013)

Magi 175
Silver Spoon 066.9


----------



## Stannis (Feb 25, 2013)

Tal         74-80


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2013)

*Today:*


_Accel World_ (Ch.12-13)
_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.110-113)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.62)
_Fuko Neko_ (Ch.10-11)
_Hana Michi Otome_ (Ch.4)
_Its Not My Fault That My Friends Unpopular!_ (Ch.2)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.218)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.91)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.69)
_Oniichan no Koto ga Suki Sugite Nyan Nyan Shitai Burakon Imouto dakedo Sunao ni Narenai no_ (Ch.1) <--Long titles are long
_Sexless Friend_ (Ch.14) *[/Complete]*
_Silver Spoon Special_ (Part 2)
_Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun_ (Ch.38)
_Tsuki Tsuki_ (Ch.21)
_Uwagaki_ (Ch.3)


----------



## slumpy (Feb 25, 2013)

tower of god chapter 35 - 132 (impressive story!)


----------



## KohZa (Feb 25, 2013)

Magi ch.175


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 25, 2013)

*Monday*

Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic chap. 175
Binbougami ga! chap. 50-51
Ikusaba Animation chap. 2
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 3: Stardust Crusaders chap. 53-62


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 25, 2013)

KHR 122-124
SDK 16-32.


----------



## Saishin (Feb 26, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin chap 15


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 26, 2013)

Skip Beat 197


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 26, 2013)

*Soul Cartel* Chapter  59
*Hungry Joker* Chapter 14
*Vampire Knight* Chapter 90
*Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun* Chapter 38
*Girls of the Wild's * Chapter 79


----------



## Shin Kouji (Feb 26, 2013)

Magi chapter 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2013)

*Today:*


_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.116)
_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.8)
_Fujimura-kun Meitsu_ (Ch.82)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.4)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Code breaker: 182-201
Kiwaguro no brynhildr: 41


----------



## Patrick (Feb 26, 2013)

Blade of the immortal: Chapter 1-3
Akagame ga kiru: Chapter 9-33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 26, 2013)

*Tuesday*

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 3: Stardust Crusaders chap. 63-132


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 27, 2013)

Again!! 027
Sket Dance 233


----------



## Brian (Feb 27, 2013)

_March Comes in Like a Lion_ Ch. 32
_Vinland Saga_ Ch. 91
_One Piece_ Ch. 700
_Naruto_ Ch. 622
_Bleach_ Ch. 528


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 27, 2013)

Bleach 528
Naruto 622
One Piece 700


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2013)

*Today:*


_
3gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.32)
_Again!!_ (Ch.27)
_Bleach_ (Ch.528)
_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.9)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.118)
_Inugamihime no Shimobe_ (Ch.4)
_Koaka Head_ (Ch.5)
_Koe no Katachi ~The Shape of Voice_ *[/Complete]*
_Naruto_ (Ch.622)
_Shiinake no Hitobito_ (Ch.17)
_Shishunki no Iron Maiden_ (Ch.8)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.25)
_Sisterism_ (Ch.28)
_Sket Dance_ (Ch.233)
_Uwakoi_ (Ch.11)


----------



## Shin Kouji (Feb 27, 2013)

Magi chapter 11


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 27, 2013)

Bleach 428.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 27, 2013)

One Piece - 700
Bleach - 528
Code Breaker - 210
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann - 11


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 27, 2013)

*Wednesday*

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 3: Stardust Crusaders chap. 133-152[*Complete*]
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 4: Diamond is Unbreakable chap. 1-24
Naruto chap. 622
Bleach chap. 528
Angelfire Oneshot[*Complete*]


----------



## Stannis (Feb 28, 2013)

Tal 81-86
Tokyo Esp Vol2


----------



## Stringer (Feb 28, 2013)

One Piece  c.700
Monster c.34-37


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 28, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 032
Kuroko no Basket 163-202


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 28, 2013)

*Naruto* Chapter 622
*Bleach* Bleach 528
*One Piece* Chapter 700
*Kyou Koi wo Hajimemasu* Chapter 84


----------



## Imagine (Feb 28, 2013)

Toriko ch.224
OnePunchMan ch.25
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Pt4 Vol. 42 - 43


----------



## KohZa (Feb 28, 2013)

One Piece Ch.700
Naruto Ch.622
Bleach Ch.528
Toriko Ch.224
Beelzebub Ch.194
OnePunchMan Ch.25


----------



## Imagine (Feb 28, 2013)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Pt4 Vol. 44 - 46 *END*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2013)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.194)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.6)
_Kagayaku!! Otoko no Ko Juku_ (Ch.1-2)
_Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei_ (Ch.15)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.61)
_Sense_ (Ch.18)
_Sisterism_ (Ch.29)
_Sore wa Totsuzen, Unmei no Aite ga_ (Ch.20)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.336)


----------



## Stringer (Feb 28, 2013)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.223-229
Fist of the North Star c.42-45 *[Re-reading]*
Monster c.38-40
Feng Shen Ji c.32


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 28, 2013)

*Thursday*

17-sai ?C chap. 1
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 4: Diamond is Unbreakable chap. 25-54
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia chap. 40
Koimoku chap. 20[*Complete*]


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 1, 2013)

Onepunch-Man 025
Nisekoi 064


----------



## evil_kenshin (Mar 1, 2013)

spice & wolf chapters 25-30 (vol 5)


----------



## Imagine (Mar 1, 2013)

The Breaker:New waves ch.107

Fairy Tail ch.321

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Pt5 ch.1-20


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 1, 2013)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 321


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeasterday:
Onepunch man: 25
gurren lagann: 11-17

Today:
Cutie Honey: 1-2 Complete
Cutie Honey: 90's 1-2 
Medaka box: 184
Btooom!: 1-6
Rurouni Kenshin Kinema-Ban: 7
Code Breaker: 211


----------



## Hariti (Mar 1, 2013)

_Boku Kara Kimi ga Kienai_ 21
_Fairy Tail_ 321
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ 79
_Recipe no Oujisama_ 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2013)

*Today:*


_Binbougami Ga!_ (Ch.52)
_Joshi Shougakusei Hajimemashita_ (Ch.1-6)
_Koimoku_ (Ch.20) *[/Complete]*
_Love So Life_ (Ch.55)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.184)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.64)
_Zettai Zetsumei Eiyuu_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Stannis (Mar 1, 2013)

Bleach vol 3,15,21,22 reread.


----------



## Shin Kouji (Mar 1, 2013)

Magi chapter 12


----------



## Saishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin chap 19
Sket Dance chap 11
Blood Lad chap 10


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 1, 2013)

Bleach 356-362.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 2, 2013)

*Friday*

Medaka Box chap. 184
Binbougami ga! chap. 52
Fairy Tail chap. 321
Hunter x Hunter chap. 1-8
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 4: Diamond is Unbreakable chap. 55-64
Ao no Exorcist chap. 44


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 2, 2013)

Code Breaker 211
Fairy Tail 321
The Breaker: New Waves 107


----------



## Imagine (Mar 2, 2013)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Pt5 ch.30-42 Vol.51


----------



## ragna2400 (Mar 2, 2013)

Just read Parasyte volume 3. I finally got it! It disappeared from stock for a while...


----------



## Imagine (Mar 2, 2013)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Pt5 ch.42-52 vol.52


----------



## KohZa (Mar 2, 2013)

Fairy Tail Ch.321
The Breaker:New waves Ch.107


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2013)

*Today:*


_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.321)
_Hidan no Aria_ (Ch.23)
_Maken-ki_ (Ch.48-49)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.40)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.221)


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 2, 2013)

Naruto 500-505.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 2, 2013)

Btooom!: 7-53
Tiger Mask: 1


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 3, 2013)

*Saturday*

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 4: Diamond is Unbreakable chap. 65-104


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 3, 2013)

*Ao No Exorcist* Chapter 44
*Girls of the Wild's*  Chapter 80
*Cavalier Of The Abyss * Chapter 72


----------



## Saishin (Mar 3, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin - Attack on Titan chap 21
Blood Lad chap 11


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 3, 2013)

Fairy Tale 10-15.


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 3, 2013)

Haikyuu!! 050


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2013)

*Today:
*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.117)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.63)
_Hitsugi no Chaika_ (Ch.13)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.17)
_In Bura_ (Ch.10)
_Kaichou wa Maid Sama_ (Ch.79)
_Kandachime_ (Ch.39)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.219)
_Mahou Gyoushounin Roma_ (Ch.13)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to_ (Ch.137)
_Shuukaku no Juunigatsu_ (Ch.3-5)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.32)
_Trinity 7_ (Ch.24)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.36)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 3, 2013)

Tiger Mask: 2-6
Durarara: 1-6
Iron Virgin Jun/Tetsu no Shojo Jun: Complete


----------



## Stannis (Mar 3, 2013)

Feng Shin Ji 32
Beelzebub 194


----------



## santanico (Mar 3, 2013)

7 seeds, this manga always has me in tears


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 3, 2013)

Rave 50-61.


----------



## Aqua (Mar 3, 2013)

*Today*
_
God of Highschool(Chapter 1-78)
Buyuden(Chapter 1-5)
Seitokai Yakuindomo(Chapter 1)
_
Will update later ~


----------



## Shin Kouji (Mar 3, 2013)

Magi chapter 15


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 4, 2013)

*Sunday*

Sekirei chap. 135-141
To LOVE-Ru Darkness chap. 29
Binbougami ga! chap. 53


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 4, 2013)

Kuroko no Basket 203


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2013)

*Today:*

_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.53)
_Fujimura-kun Meitsu_ (Ch.83)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.397)
_Hokkenshitsu_ (Ch.13)
_Maga Tsuki_ (Ch.22-23)
_Reversible_ (Ch.12)
_Scape God_ (Ch.5)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.142)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.67)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.29)


----------



## GMF (Mar 4, 2013)

Bleach - chapters 527 & 528.


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 4, 2013)

Crows 089
Shokugeki no Soma 013
Silver Spoon 067


----------



## HInch (Mar 4, 2013)

dhilonv said:


> Crows 089



hell yeah

Read *Ares* 1-22 so far.

E: Oh and crows, obv


----------



## Magician (Mar 4, 2013)

The God of Highschool pek


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 4, 2013)

Durarara: 6-14
Urusei Yatsura: 212 - 227


----------



## Imagine (Mar 4, 2013)

Claymore ch.136
Feng Shen Ji ch.1-10


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 4, 2013)

*Monday*

Sekirei chap. 142
Binbougami ga! chap. 54
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 4: Diamond is Unbreakable chap. 105-114


----------



## Shin Kouji (Mar 5, 2013)

Magi chapter 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2013)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.158)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.54)
_Half & Half_ (Ch.2)
_Kamisama Doll_ (Ch.29)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu_ (Ch.11)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha The Movie 2nd As Tribute Comics_
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.89)
_Nozomi x Kimio_ (Ch.9)
_Taimadou Gakuen Sanjuugo Shiken Shoutai _(Ch.2)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.26)


----------



## Stannis (Mar 5, 2013)

Gantz 377-378


----------



## Stringer (Mar 5, 2013)

Battle Angel Alita: Last Order c.118-119
Monster c.41-42
Feng Shen Ji c.33
Fist of the North Star c.46-59 [Re-reading]


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 5, 2013)

Rave 56-67.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 5, 2013)

Urusei Yatsura: 228 - 253


----------



## Brian (Mar 5, 2013)

_Vagabond_ Ch. 305
_Oyasumi Punpun_ Ch. 55-56 
_Gantz_ Ch. 378


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 6, 2013)

Again!! 028
Silver Spoon 068


----------



## Imagine (Mar 6, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji ch.11-20

Naruto ch.623

Bleach ch.529

One Piece ch.701


----------



## Hariti (Mar 6, 2013)

_Bleach_ 529
_Gantz_ 378
_Naruto_ 623
_Noblesse_ 274
_One Piece_ 701
_Silver Spoon_ 68


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 6, 2013)

Bleach 529
Naruto 623
One Piece 701


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2013)

*Today:* 

_Again!!_ (Ch.28)
_Bleach_ (Ch.529)
_Kyou Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.84)
_Naruto_ (Ch.623)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi_ (Ch.20-21)
_Sensei Anone_ (Ch.8)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.68)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.22)
_Tonari no Raenzel_ (Ch.14)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.49.5)


----------



## Shin Kouji (Mar 6, 2013)

Magi chapters 17-18


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 6, 2013)

Tail Star: 13
Bleach: 529
One Piece: 701
Ranma 1/2: 70 - 76
Urusei Yatsura: 254 - 272
Berserk prototype: Complete


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 6, 2013)

Magi - Labyrinth of Magic: Ch. 70 - 80

The Breaker: Ch. 10 - 40


----------



## GMF (Mar 6, 2013)

Naruto - chapter .623

Bleach - chapter .529


----------



## Stannis (Mar 7, 2013)

Vagabond 304-305
Beelzebub 195


----------



## Majinsaga (Mar 7, 2013)

Claymore ch. 136. Very meh.


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 7, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 033
Kuroko no Basket 204


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2013)

*Today:*


_Ani ga Imouto de Imouto ga Ani de_ (Ch.3-4)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.195)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.35)
_Ikebukuro Hatsu Zensekai Yuki_ (Ch.4)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.50)


----------



## Hariti (Mar 7, 2013)

_Kuroko no Basket_ 204
_Sukitte Ii Na Yo_ 37
_Taiyou no Ie_ 18


----------



## Kezone (Mar 7, 2013)

Prince of Tennis chapters 160-200. 
Reread quite a bit of Kuroko no Basket too.

Seems like I've been focusing on sports manga today


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yu gi oh: 245 - 246
Urusei Yatsura: 273 - 298


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 8, 2013)

Code Breaker 212
Fairy Tail 322
Feng Shen Ji 001-006
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 196
Haikyuu!! 051
The Breaker: New Waves 108


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 8, 2013)

*Naruto* Chapter 623
*Bleach* Chapter  529
*One Piece * Chapter701
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 322


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2013)

*Today:*


_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.196)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.23-24)
_Molester Man_ (Ch.21.5)


----------



## Stringer (Mar 8, 2013)

Vagabond c.306
Shingeki no Kyojin c.43 [raw]


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 8, 2013)

Medaka Box: 185
Code Breaker: 212
Dragon Ball: Heya! Son Goku and His Friends Return!!: Complete
Shin Devilman: Complete
Urusei Yatsura: 298 - 316


----------



## Brian (Mar 8, 2013)

_Vagabond_ Ch. 306


----------



## Koi No Yokan (Mar 9, 2013)

Vagabond 67-72


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 9, 2013)

Nisekoi 065
Shokugeki no Soma 014


----------



## Stannis (Mar 9, 2013)

Tokyo ESP 5-8


----------



## GMF (Mar 9, 2013)

*Friday.*

Fairy Tail - chapter 322


----------



## Saishin (Mar 9, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin chap 22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2013)

*Today:*


_Abnormal-kei Joshi_ (Ch.4)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.118)
_Gaku Ou - The Twinkle Star Story_ (Ch.3)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.185)
_My Doll House_ (Ch.16)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.75)
_Nana to Kaoru Arashi_ (Ch.31)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.65)
_Sankarea _(Ch.36)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.222)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.37)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 9, 2013)

The Legend of a Vampire Hunter / Hellsing one-shot: Complete
Urusei Yatsura: 317 -331


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 10, 2013)

Drifters 034
Soul Eater 107
Magi 176


----------



## KohZa (Mar 10, 2013)

Drifters Chapter 34


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 10, 2013)

*Hungry Joker * Chapter 16
*Girls of the Wild's* Chapter 81


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2013)

*Today:*


_Akarui Sekai Keikaku_ (Ch.1-2)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.322)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.398)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.11)
_In Bura_ (Ch.11)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.104)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.11-12)
_Past Future_ (Ch.11) *[/Complete]*
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.26)
_Twin Cake_ (Ch.5-7) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 10, 2013)

The drivel that is FT chapter 322.


----------



## Exterminatus (Mar 10, 2013)

Vagabond 306
D Gray Man 73
Ao No Exorcist 11


----------



## Shin Kouji (Mar 10, 2013)

Magi chapter 18.


----------



## KohZa (Mar 10, 2013)

Magi Ch.176
Clover(Tetsuhiro Hirakawa) Ch.116-119


----------



## Stannis (Mar 11, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin  10-11
Tower of god 55


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 11, 2013)

*Sunday*

Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic chap. 176
Adventure of Sinbad chap. 1 (Oneshot) [*Complete*]
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 4: Diamond is Unbreakable chap. 115-134


----------



## Imagine (Mar 11, 2013)

Magi ch.176
Gamaran ch.179
Shingeki no Kyojin ch.43
City of Darkness ch.41


----------



## Shin Kouji (Mar 11, 2013)

Magi 19-23.

After re reading some early of chapters of Magi, now i finally caught up.

Magi 172-176.


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 11, 2013)

Adventure of Sinbad chap. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2013)

*Today:*



_Akarui Sekai Keikaku_ (Ch.3-9)
_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.43)
_Blade Play_ (Ch.19)
_Kebukurohatsu, Zensekai Yuki!_ (Ch.5)
_Needless_ (Ch.110)
_Negative Twin Tower_ (Ch.2)
_Ore ga Heroine wo Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!?_ (Episode 7)
_Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Come wa Machigatteiru. _(Ch.1-4)
_Yaotsukumo_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Exterminatus (Mar 11, 2013)

Ao no exorcist 12
D gray man 74-76
Magi 6


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 11, 2013)

Green Blood: 21
Urusei Yatsura: 331 - 360
Ranma 1/2: 76 - 103
Kiwaguro no brynhildr: 42


----------



## Imagine (Mar 11, 2013)

Drifters ch.35

World Trigger ch.5


----------



## KohZa (Mar 11, 2013)

Drifters Ch.35


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 11, 2013)

Magi: Chapter 1 - 64


----------



## Imagine (Mar 12, 2013)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure pt5 vol.6 ch.51-60


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2013)

*Today:*


_Boku to Kanojo no Koirogu_ (Ch.18)
_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.45)
_Classmate (♀) to Meikyuu no Futekisetsu na Kouryakuhou_ (Ch.1-5)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.211-212)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.85)
_Hanagimi to Koisuru Watashi_ (Ch.7)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.7)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.220)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.33-34)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.50)
_Okusan_ (Ch.5)
_Spotted Flower_ (Ch.8)
_Sukitte Ii na yo_ (Ch.36-37)
_Trinity 7_ (Ch.25)
_Witch Craft Work_ (Ch.20)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 12, 2013)

Urusei Yatsura: Complete
Ranma 1/2: 104 - 114
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 1


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 12, 2013)

*Today:*

_To Love-Ru Darkness Chapters 25-29
Medaka Box Chapters 1-15_


----------



## Stannis (Mar 12, 2013)

Tokyo ESP vol2 finished
Shingeki no Kyojin vol 3 finished
Feng Shen Ji  ch.34


----------



## Exterminatus (Mar 12, 2013)

D gray man 77
Magi 7
Buster Keel 1-4


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 13, 2013)

Again!! 029
Bleach 530
Feng Shen Ji 011-016


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 13, 2013)

*Today:*

_Bleach Chapter 530_


----------



## Shin Kouji (Mar 13, 2013)

Tower of God chapter 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2013)

*Today:*


_Again!!_ (Ch.29)
_Classmate (♀) to Meikyuu no Futekisetsu na Kouryakuhou_ (Ch.6)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.64)
_EArTH_ (Ch.25)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.512-513)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.28.5)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.70)
_ZeroIn_ (Ch.43-49)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 114 - 137
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 2 - 8
Bleach: 530


----------



## Stannis (Mar 13, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin vol4

Bleach 530


----------



## Wax Knight (Mar 13, 2013)

Bleach 530


----------



## KohZa (Mar 13, 2013)

Bleach Ch.530


----------



## Magician (Mar 13, 2013)

Bleach 531


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2013)

_Oyasumi Punpun_ Ch. 57-60
_Toriko_ Ch. 226
_Bleach_ Ch. 530


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 14, 2013)

Bleach 530
Feng Shen Ji 016-034


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2013)

*Today:*


_Baketeriya_ (Ch.18)
_Bleach_ (Ch.530)
_Kami-sen_ (Ch.18)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.31)
_Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Madousho_ (Ch.16)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Episode 10)
_Saki: Achiga-hen Episode of Side-A_ (Ch.20) *[/Complete]*
_Uwagaki_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Shin Kouji (Mar 14, 2013)

Toriko 226
Area D 36


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 137 - 149
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 9 - 15
Devilman Lady: 1 - 3
Saint Young Men: 1 - 3
Btooom!:  54


----------



## KohZa (Mar 14, 2013)

Beelzebub Ch.196
Toriki Ch.226


----------



## Imagine (Mar 15, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji ch.21-26


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 15, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 034
Fairy Tail 323
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 197
Nisekoi 066
Skip Beat 198
The Breaker New Waves 109
Worst 126-127


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2013)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.196)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.54)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 3rei!!_ (Ch.4)
_Idol Pretender_ (Ch.12)
_Ikusaba Animation_ (Ch.3)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.197)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.36)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to_ (Ch.138)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.63)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_  (Ch.50)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 15, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 150 -158
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 16 - 19
Devilman Lady: 3 - 5
Saint Young Men: 4 - 10
Medaka box: 186


----------



## Stannis (Mar 15, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin 19-20


----------



## GMF (Mar 15, 2013)

Fairy Tail - chapter 323


----------



## Exterminatus (Mar 16, 2013)

Bleach 530
Toriko 226
Magi 8
Dgrayman 78-80
Buster keel 5-7


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 16, 2013)

Haikyuu!! 052
Shokugeki no Soma 015


----------



## Saishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin - Attack on Titan chap 26
Green Blood chap 21
Blood Lad chap 12-13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2013)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.119)
_Binbougami Ga!_ (Ch.55)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.323)
_Himegoto_ (Ch.10)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.31)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.186)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.66)


----------



## Stringer (Mar 16, 2013)

Blood and Steel c.38
Kangoku Gakuen c.60


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 16, 2013)

Finished Yu Yu Hakusho. Great, classic manga.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 16, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji ch.27-32


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 16, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 158 - 166
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 20 - 21


----------



## KohZa (Mar 16, 2013)

Fairy tail 323


----------



## Stannis (Mar 17, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin  vol5 finished

Bleach vol06


----------



## Blαck (Mar 17, 2013)

*Kangoku Gakuen *ch.60
*Girl the Wild's* ch.82
*Kampfer *ch.31
*Black Bullet* ch.5


----------



## Exterminatus (Mar 17, 2013)

Fairy tail 323
Magi 9
Dgrayman 81
Buster keel 8
Ao no exorcist 12
Medaka box 1


----------



## Saishin (Mar 17, 2013)

Sket Dance chap 12
Blood Lad chap 14
Shingeki no Kyojin - Attack on Titan chap 27


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 17, 2013)

Kuroko no Basket 205


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2013)

*Today:*


_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.14)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.399)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.33-34)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.6)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.22-23)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.42-43)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.42)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.50)


----------



## Stringer (Mar 17, 2013)

Fist of the North Star c.60 [Re-read]
Monster c.43
The Breaker c.1-4


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 17, 2013)

_*Abara chapter 1*_


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 167 - 171
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 22 - 24
Akame ga Kill: 34


----------



## Blαck (Mar 17, 2013)

*Phantom King* ch.25 (Does this manga have a thread?)


----------



## Imagine (Mar 17, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji ch.33-34
Tower of God ch.136
Hoshi no Samidere ch.11-15


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 18, 2013)

Sket Dance 234


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2013)

Vagabond latest chapter (came out today).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2013)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.34)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.32)
_Classmate (♀) to Meikyuu no Futekisetsu na Kouryakuhou_ (Ch.7)
_Dragon Rioting_ (Ch.1)
_Himitsu no Akuma-chan_ (Ch.12)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.25)
_Shindere Shoujo to Kodoku na Shinigami_ (Ch.1-12)
_Shishunki na Adam_ (Ch.4)
_Sket Dance_ (Ch.234)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 172 - 195
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 25 - 28
Tiger mask: 7
Code Breaker: 213
Green Blood: 22


----------



## Imagine (Mar 18, 2013)

Hoshi no Samidare ch.21-25
Soul Eater ch.108
Magi ch.177


----------



## Blαck (Mar 18, 2013)

*Magi*ch. 108
*Soul Eater* ch.108
*Dragon Rioting* ch.1
*Sun-ken rock* ch.15


----------



## KohZa (Mar 19, 2013)

Magi ch.177


----------



## Imagine (Mar 19, 2013)

Naruto ch.624
One Piece ch.85 reread
Nanatsu no taizai ch.18
One Piece ch.702


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 19, 2013)

Code Breaker 213
Magi 177
Ookiku Furikabutte 059-060
Feng Shen Ji 035
Naruto 624
One Piece 702


----------



## KohZa (Mar 19, 2013)

One Piece ch.702
Naruto ch.624


----------



## Tian (Mar 19, 2013)

Naruto Chapter 624
Feng Shen Ji Chapter 35
Deadman Wonderland Chapter 53


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2013)

*Today:*


_Akarui Sekai Keikaku_ (Ch.10)
_Esprit_ (Ch.16-17)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.514)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.205)
_Renai Shimasen ka?_ (Extra)
_Shindere Shoujo to Kodoku na Shinigami_ (Ch.13)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.27)
_Sisterism_ (Ch.30)
_Yume Tsuka_i (Ch.21-22)
_ZeroIn_ (Ch.50-60)


----------



## Stannis (Mar 19, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 035
One Piece 702


----------



## Shin Kouji (Mar 19, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai 18


----------



## Saishin (Mar 19, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin chap 28-31


----------



## Stringer (Mar 19, 2013)

Blade of the Immortal c.212
One Piece c.702
The Breaker c.5-7


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 196 - 209
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 28 - 30
One Piece: 702
Saint Young Men: 11 - 15


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 20, 2013)

Again!! 030


----------



## Hariti (Mar 20, 2013)

_Boku Kara Kimi ga Kienai_ 22 - 23 [*/END*]
_Koigokoro_ 1
_Kuroko no Basket_ 206
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ 85
_Naruto_ 624
_Noblesse_ 276
_One Piece_ 702
_Orange Marmalade_ 78 - 80
_Silver Spoon_ 69


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 20, 2013)

*Hoshikawa Ginza District 4 Volume 3 Special[End]*
THE FEELS


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 20, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 035
Crows 090
Silver Spoon 069


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2013)

*Today:*


_Again!!_ (Ch.30)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.120)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.197)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.213)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.65)
_Hataraku Maou-sama!_ (Ch.1-5.5)
_Hataraku Maousama! High School!_ (Ch.1-6)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.206)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.71)
_Muv Luv Alternative_ (Ch.18)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.90)
_Nyatto!_ (Ch.12)
_Photo Kana_ (Ch.13)
_Shindere Shoujo to Kodoku na Shinigami_ (Ch.14-15)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.69)
_Suashi no Meteorite_ (Ch.1-12)
_Tora Kiss - A School Odyssey_ (Ch.10)
_Zettai Karen the Children_ (Ch.337)


----------



## Stannis (Mar 20, 2013)

Vagabond 306-307
Beelzebub 197


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 210 - 224
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 31 - 45


----------



## GMF (Mar 20, 2013)

Bleach - chapter 530.

Naruto - chapter 624.


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 20, 2013)

jojolion 19


----------



## Brian (Mar 21, 2013)

_Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou_ Ch. 8-15
_Toriko_ Ch. 227
_Liar Game_ Ch. 167-169


----------



## Saishin (Mar 21, 2013)

Blood Lad chap 15


----------



## KohZa (Mar 21, 2013)

Beelzebub Ch.197
Toriko Ch.227
Crows Ch.90.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2013)

*Today:
*

_Aimane_ (Ch.11)
_Amahara-kun Plus_ (Ch.4)
_Freezing_ (Episode 119-120)
_Hallelujah Overdrive_ (Ch.8)
_Shindere Shoujo to Kodoku na Shinigami_ (Ch.16)


----------



## Stringer (Mar 21, 2013)

The breaker c.8
Jojolion c.19
Feng Shen Ji c.35


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 21, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 225 - 237
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 46 - 50
Jojolion: 19
Code Breaker: 214


----------



## Imagine (Mar 21, 2013)

Toriko ch.227
God of highschool ch.100


----------



## Stannis (Mar 22, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin 23-25


----------



## KohZa (Mar 22, 2013)

The Breakers: New waves Ch.110


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 22, 2013)

Code Breaker 214
Fairy Tail 324
Haikyuu!! 053
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 198
Kuroko no Basket 206
Ookiku Furikabutte 062
Shingeki no Kyojin 011-026
The Breaker: New Waves 110


----------



## HInch (Mar 22, 2013)

The latest God Of High School, Fairy Tail, Karate blah blah blah & Breaker: New Waves.

I like Fridays.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2013)

*Today:*

_
Code:Breaker_ (Ch.214)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.198)
_Kono Onee-san wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.19)
_Sora no Shita Yane no Nak_a (Ch.24)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.27)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 238 - 246
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 51 - 54
Onepunch-man: 26


----------



## Smoke (Mar 23, 2013)

Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou 1
One Punch man 26
Kimi no iru machi 221
Yamada and 7 witches 51
Ran to Haiiro no Sekai 20


----------



## KohZa (Mar 23, 2013)

Fairy Tail ch.324


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2013)

*Today:*


_Classmate (♀) to Meikyuu no Futekisetsu na Kouryakuhou_ (Ch.8)
_Deadman Wonderland_ (Ch.53)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.324)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.221)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.187)
_Onee-chan ga Mamotte Ageru!_ (Ch.3)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.38)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.51)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 23, 2013)

Nisekoi 067
Ookiku Furikabutte 063
Shingeki no Kyojin 027-043
Shokugeki no Soma 016


----------



## Stannis (Mar 23, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin 26-27


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 23, 2013)

*Naruto * Chapter 624
*One Piece* Chapter 702
*Fairy Tail * Chapter 324
*Soul Cartel* Chapter 62
*Hungry Joker* Chapter 17
*Cavalier Of The Abyss *Chapter 73


----------



## Cheeky (Mar 23, 2013)

Akira Toriyama's _Dragon Ball_, chapters 1 - 72.


----------



## Magician (Mar 23, 2013)

Cheeky said:


> Akira Toriyama's _Dragon Ball_, chapters 1 - 72.



Do you own the volumes or do you read it online? I can't fine any good scans


----------



## Cheeky (Mar 23, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Do you own the volumes or do you read it online? I can't fine any good scans




I had the same problem, so I just bought the Vizbig volumes on Amazon.

Less money, bigger panels, and most of the colour pages are kept in colour.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 23, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 247 - 259
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 55 - 56
Medaka box: 187


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2013)

*Today:*



_Barakamon_ (Ch.1-21)
_Hatoko-san to Rabukome_ (Ch.0)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.119)
_Momo no Musume!_ (Ch.3)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.67)
_Okujou-hime_ (Ch.21) *[/Complete]*
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka_ (Ch.25) *[/Complete]*
_Super Sadistic Sisters_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 24, 2013)

*Shingeki no Kyojin (Attack on Titan)* Chapter 1-31


----------



## Hariti (Mar 24, 2013)

_Konya mo Nemurenai_ 11
_Sono Mama de_ 6 [/END]


----------



## Imagine (Mar 24, 2013)

Gamaran ch.181
Onepunchman ch.25
Bullet Armors ch.5
Nanatsu no Taizai ch.19


----------



## General Mael Radec (Mar 24, 2013)

medaka box chapter 66-69


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 24, 2013)

Black Lagoon: 82
Vinland Saga: 92


----------



## Ruby Moon (Mar 25, 2013)

xxxHolic _Rei_: chapters 1-3


----------



## Brian (Mar 25, 2013)

_Vinland Saga_ Ch. 92
_Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou_ Ch. 16-20
_Position_ Ch. 1-7(End)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 25, 2013)

Fairy Tail 324
Magi 178
Ookiku Furikabutte 064


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2013)

*Today:*


_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta._ (Ch.16)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.84)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.400)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.222)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to_ (Ch.139)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.105)
_Sasamaeki Koto_ (Ch.51)
_Shindere Shoujo to Kodoku na Shinigami_ (Ch.17-18)
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka_ (Ch.26) *[/End]*
_Tokage no Ou_ (Ch.11)
_Tokyo Ravens_ (Ch.17)
_Yaotsukumo_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Hariti (Mar 25, 2013)

_Gantz_ 379
_Noblesse_ 277
_Vampire Knight_ 91


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 260 - 270
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 57 - 59


----------



## Saishin (Mar 26, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin chap 33
Blood Lad chap 16


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 26, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 036


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 271 - 285
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 60 - 65


----------



## Stringer (Mar 27, 2013)

Blade of the Immortal c.214
The Breaker c.9-14
Feng Shen Ji c.36
Vagabond 307-308


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 27, 2013)

Again!! 031
Assassination Classroom 036
Bleach 531
Cage of Eden 162-182
Haikyuu!! 054
Ookiku Furikabutte 025C
Ookiku Furikabutte 065
Naruto 625
One Piece 703


----------



## Stannis (Mar 27, 2013)

Bleach 531
Vagabond 308
 One Piece 703


----------



## Blαck (Mar 27, 2013)

Bleach ch. 531
One Piece ch. 703
Sun-ken Rock ch. 120
Naruto ch.625


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 286 - 301
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 66 - 70
Bleach - 531
One Piece - 703


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2013)

*Yesterday:*


_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.85)
_Omae wo Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore wo Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.7)
_Sexual Hunter Riot_ (Ch.10)


*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.31)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.56)
_Hidan no Aria_ (Ch.24)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.516)
_Otoko no Ko Days_ (Ch.6)
_Shindere Shoujo to Kodoku na Shinigami_ (Ch.19)
_Sis Plus_ (Ch.4-5)
_Sore wa Totsuzen, Unmei no Aite ga_ (Ch.21)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesi_a (Ch.41)
_Watashi no Tomodachi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui_ (Ch.3)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.338)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 28, 2013)

Cage of Eden 183-185
Ookiku Furikabutte 066
Silver Spoon 070


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2013)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.198)
_Bleach_ (Ch.531)
_Boku to Boku_ (Ch.5)
_Dracu-Riot!_ (Ch.11)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.35)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.8)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.72)
_Naruto_ (Ch.625)
_Ore ga Heroine wo Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!?_ (Ch.8)


----------



## ThenextHoekage (Mar 28, 2013)

One Piece, Naruto and xxxholic


----------



## Stannis (Mar 28, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 36
Beelzebub 198 
Gantz 379


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 28, 2013)

terra formars 39-45


----------



## Stringer (Mar 28, 2013)

The Breaker c.15-19
Green Blood c.23-25 [RAW]


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 302 - 310
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 71 - 72


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 28, 2013)

Finished Abara; decent manga, incredible artwork for Gauna designs, background art, and fight scenes. The plot was hard for me to follow.


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 29, 2013)

Fairy Tail 325
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 199
Nisekoi 068
Ookiku Furikabutte 067


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2013)

*Today:*


_Fujoshi Rumi_ (Ch.24-51) *[/Complete]*
_Kanojotachi no Saishuu Teiri_ (Ch.3)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.86)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.70)


----------



## Misao (Mar 29, 2013)

Blade of the Immortal (Ch.17)


----------



## Saishin (Mar 29, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin chap 35
Blood Lad chap 17


----------



## Imagine (Mar 29, 2013)

Witch Hunter ch.85-86
Toriko ch.228
Fairy Tail ch.325


----------



## Blαck (Mar 29, 2013)

*Toriko* ch.228
*FairyTail* ch.325
*Over Image* ch.8
*HSDK * ch.516


----------



## Stannis (Mar 30, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin  vol 6.


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 30, 2013)

*Naruto* 625
*Bleach* Chapter 531
*One Piece* Chapter 703
*Fairy Tail * Chapter 325
*Hungry Joker* Chapter 19
*Vampire Knight * Chapter 91
*Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun* Chapter 39


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2013)

*Today:*


_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.325)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.199)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.92)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.52-68) *[/Complete]*
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.68)
_Over Image_ (Ch.6)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!: Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.27)
_Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun_ (Ch.39)


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 30, 2013)

Historie 1-42


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 30, 2013)

Devilman Lady: 6 - 7
CodeBreaker: 215


----------



## Mako (Mar 30, 2013)

Ao No Exorcist: 1-15 [Can change later today]
Fairy Tail: 325


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 31, 2013)

Billy Bat 094
Code Breaker 215
Ookiku Furikabutte 068


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 31, 2013)

Toriko 220-228.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2013)

*Today:*


_Aiko Desho!_ (Ch.35)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.66-67)
_Hadaka no Taiyou_ (Ch.1-4)
_Imouto Loveru_ (Ch.2)
_Junai★Sensation_ (Ch.1-11)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu._ (Ch.12)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.207)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.188)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.26)
_Shindere Shoujo to Kodoku na Shinigami_ (Ch.20)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.223)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Stringer (Mar 31, 2013)

Blade of the Immortal c.215
Monster c.43-46
The Breaker c.20-28
Fist of the North Star c.61-82 *[Re-read]*


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 31, 2013)

Devilman Lady: 8 - 11
Medaka box: 188


----------



## Mako (Mar 31, 2013)

*Jojo's Bizarre Adventure* 1
*Ao No Exorcist* 16-21


----------



## Imagine (Mar 31, 2013)

Magi ch.179
Tower of God ch.138
Gamaran ch.182


----------



## Saishin (Apr 1, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin chap 36
Blood Lad chap 18


----------



## evil_kenshin (Apr 1, 2013)

read volume 6 & 7 of the spice & wolf manga (chapters 31-41)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 1, 2013)

Magi 179
Ookiku Furikabutte 069


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2013)

*Today:*


_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.121)
_Cross Manage_ (Ch.6-7)
_Freezing_ (Ch.121)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.401)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.516)
_Love Tyrant_ (Ch.6-8)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to_ (Ch.140)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.25)
_Otasuke Miko Miko-chan_ (Ch.6)
_Rosario Vampire Season II_ (Ch.62)
_Sensei Anone_ (Ch.9)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.23)
_Uwakoi_ (Ch.12)
_Working!!_ (Ch.105)


----------



## Stannis (Apr 1, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin vol 7
Noblesse 278
Sexual Hunter Riot 1-5


----------



## Brian (Apr 2, 2013)

_Billy Bat_ Ch. 94
_Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou_ Ch. 21-30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2013)

*Today:*


_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.223)
_Mel Kano_ (Ch.28-29)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.73)
_No Game No Life_ (Ch.2)
_Popcorn Avatar_ (Ch.29) *[/Complete]*
_Sisterism_ (Ch.31) *[/Complete]*
_Tsuki Tsuki_ (Ch.22)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.52-53)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 2, 2013)

ubel blatt chapter 111.

claymore chapter 137.

freezing chapter 121.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 2, 2013)

Green Blood c.23
Hito Hitori Futari c.37-40


----------



## Stannis (Apr 2, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin vol8

yotsubato vol1


----------



## Blαck (Apr 2, 2013)

KissxSis ch.70
Tsuki Tsuki ch. 22
Seirei Tsukai no kenbu ch.7


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 2, 2013)

Green Blood: 23


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 2, 2013)

*Yamada kun to 7 nin no Majo* 53
*Buyuden* 93
*Gate - Thus the JSDF Fought There!* 21
*Ubel Blatt* 111
*Area D* 37


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 2, 2013)

*Yesterday:*

Rosario to Vampire (Season 1) Chapters 13-35.

Damn Kira... How many mangas do you read bro? 100?


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 3, 2013)

Again!! 032
Barakamon 001-016
Bleach 532
Hajime no Ippo 1005-1007
Naruto 626
Ookiku Furikabutte 070


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2013)

*Today:*


_Again!!_ (Ch.32)
_EArTH_ (Ch.26)
_Kami Sen_ (Ch.19)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.70)



Grimm6Jack said:


> Damn Kira... How many mangas do you read bro? 100?



500+


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 3, 2013)

naruto chapter 626.

bleach chapter 532.

one piece chapter 704.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 3, 2013)

naruto ch.626

bleach ch.532

one piece ch.704

Phantom King ch.27


----------



## GMF (Apr 3, 2013)

Naruto - Chapter 626

Bleach - Chapter 532


----------



## Stringer (Apr 3, 2013)

Green Blood c.24
Blood and Steel c.40
Feng Shen Ji c.37


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 3, 2013)

*Naruto* 626
*Bleach* 532
*One Piece* 704
*Zetsuen no Tempest* 25
*Hells Kitchen* 14
*Phantom King* 23-27


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 3, 2013)

Green Blood:  24
Bleach: 532
One Piece: 704
Gangsta: 20


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 3, 2013)

deadman wonderland chapter 54.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 3, 2013)

Bleach 532
 One Piece  704
 Feng Shen Ji 37


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 4, 2013)

Barakamon 017-021
Feng Shen Ji 037
Nisekoi 069
One Piece 704
Sket Dance 235


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2013)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.532)
_Naruto_ (Ch.626)


----------



## Imagine (Apr 4, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji ch.37
God of highschool ch.102
Gamaran ch.183


----------



## Blαck (Apr 4, 2013)

Gamaran ch.183
GoH ch.102
Seikoku no Ryuu kishi ch.17


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 4, 2013)

*God of Highschool* 102
*Gamaran* 183
*The Breaker New Waves* 111 
*Beelzebub* 199
*Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru* 200
*Nobunaga no Chef* 9
*Area D *38
*World Trigger* 8
*Bokura no Kiseki *21
*Shinigami Hime no Saikon* 8


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 5, 2013)

Haikyuu!! 055
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 200


----------



## Imagine (Apr 5, 2013)

The Breaker:New Waves ch.111
World Trigger ch.6-8
Bullet Armors ch.6
Fairy Tail ch.326
Berserk ch.271-280


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2013)

*Today:
*

_Abnormal-kei Joshi_ (Ch.5)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.199)
_Chichi ga Loli na Mono de_ (Ch.3)
_Gaku☆Ou - The Twinkle Star Story_ (Ch.4)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.200)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.69)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru + H_ (Ch.9)
_Seikoku no Dragonar_ (Ch.17)
_Sket Dance_ (Ch.235)


----------



## GMF (Apr 5, 2013)

Fairy Tail - Chapter .326


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 5, 2013)

Devilman Lady: 11 - 13
Onepunch man: 27


----------



## Stannis (Apr 5, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin vol9


----------



## Stringer (Apr 5, 2013)

The Breaker c.29-35
Kurozuka c.1-7
Mercenary Pierre c.1-3
A Revolutionist in the Afternoon c.1
Tropical Citron c.1


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 6, 2013)

*Iinazuke Kyoutei* 8
*Baketeriya* 19
*Fairy Tail* 326
*Onepunch-Man* 27


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 6, 2013)

Onepunch-Man 027


----------



## Imagine (Apr 6, 2013)

Lucifer and the biscuit hammer ch.26-41


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2013)

*Today:*


_Baketeriya_ (Ch.19)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.326)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.8)
_Love so Life_ (Ch.56)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.39)


----------



## Stannis (Apr 6, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin  40-43


----------



## Blαck (Apr 6, 2013)

ToG ch.48
Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai ch.1


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 7, 2013)

*Girls of the Wild's* 84
*Ultraman* 15
*Yowamushi Pedal* 27-34


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 7, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 037
Kuroko no Basket 207-208
The Breaker New Waves 111


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2013)

*Today:*


_Boy Meets Girl_ (Ch.4) *[/Complete]*
_Deadman Wonderland_ (Ch.54)
_He~nshin!! - Sonata Birdie Rush_ (Ch.7)
_Saki_ (Ch.109)
_Sanarea_ (Ch.37)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Ch.3)
_The Blue-Eyed Material_ (Ch.1)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.31)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.24)


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 7, 2013)

*Collectors chapter 1-5*
It has been a while since I've read such a cute story.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 7, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai ch.22
Lucifer and the biscuit hammer ch.53-65 [*END*]
Tower of God ch.139


----------



## Byrd (Apr 7, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai ch.22
Girl the Wild 84


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 7, 2013)

Assassination Classroom chapters 1-4


----------



## Mako (Apr 7, 2013)

*Ao No Exorcist:* 20-45


----------



## Stringer (Apr 7, 2013)

Kurozuka c.7-16
Mercenary Pierre c.4-9
The Breaker c.36


----------



## Stannis (Apr 7, 2013)

Akame ga Kiru 1


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 8, 2013)

*Nanatsu no Taizai* 22
*Masamune-kun no Revenge* 5


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 8, 2013)

Magi 180
Ookiku Furikabutte 072
Shokugeki no Soma 017
Silver Spoon 071


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2013)

*Today:*


_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.35)
_Kami Sen_ (Ch.20)
_Lets Lagoon_ (Ch.26)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.5)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.189)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.74)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.68)


----------



## Saishin (Apr 8, 2013)

Blood Lad chap 19
Shingeki no Kyojin chap 37


----------



## Stringer (Apr 8, 2013)

Freaks' Squeele c.1-19 *[Re-read]*
Kurozuka c.17-32
Vagabond c.309-310
Monster c.48-53
Prison School c.61


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 8, 2013)

Medaka box: 189
Rurouni Kenshin Kinema-Ban: 8
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 73 - 75
Ranma 1/2: 313 - 316


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 9, 2013)

*Shokugeki no Soma* 17
*Buyuden* 97
*Cavalier of the Abyss* 76


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2013)

_Vagabond_ Ch. 309-310


----------



## Stannis (Apr 9, 2013)

Vagabond   309-310
Akame ga Kiru  2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2013)

*Today:*



_/Blush-DC: Himitsu_ (Ch.16-20)
_Blood Lad_ (Ch.26)
_Countrouble _(Ch.36)
_D-Frag_ (Ch.45)
_Enma no Hanayome to Kimetsukerareta Fukou na Ore no Jinsei Keikaku_ (Ch.6) *[/Complete]*
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.32)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.224)
_Mirai Nikki Redial_ (Ch.1)
_Ohmuro Family_ (Ch.11-13)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru Ai_ (Ch.1)
_Risetto!_ (Ch.1-2)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.71)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.30)
_Yaotsukumo_ (Ch.5)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.64-68)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.339)


----------



## Saishin (Apr 9, 2013)

World Embryo vol 8


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 76 - 77
Ranma 1/2: 317 - 318
Devilman Lady: 14 - 15


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 10, 2013)

Again!! 033
Crows 091
Ookiku Furikabutte 073
Worst 128


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2013)

*Today:*



_After the Carnival_ (Ch.2)
_Again!!_ (Ch.33)
_Akarui Sekai Keikaku_ (Ch.11)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.402)
_Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Madousho_ (Ch.16)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to_ (Ch.141)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.76)
_Needless_ (Ch.111)


----------



## Stringer (Apr 10, 2013)

Blade of the Immortal c.216
One Piece c.705


----------



## Stannis (Apr 10, 2013)

Bleach 533
Nanatsu no Taizai 1-5
One piece 705


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 10, 2013)

Naruto 627


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 78 - 80
Ranma 1/2: 319 - 323
One Piece: 705
Bleach: 533


----------



## Saishin (Apr 10, 2013)

Nurarihyon no Mago vol 18


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 11, 2013)

*One Piece* 705
*Bleach* 533
*Naruto* 627
*Nanatsu no Taizai* 27


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2013)

*Today:*


_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.35)
_Bleach_ (Ch.533)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.68-69)
_EArTH_ (Ch.27)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.89)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.80)
_Kanojo ga Flag wo Oraretara_ (Ch.1-8)
_Naruto_ (Ch.627)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.106)
_RealPG_ (Ch.15) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 11, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 038
Bleach 533
Naruto 627
Nanatsu no Taizai 001-004
One Piece 705


----------



## Stannis (Apr 11, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai 6-12


----------



## Blαck (Apr 11, 2013)

God of Highschool ch.103


----------



## Imagine (Apr 11, 2013)

God of highschool ch.103

Bleach reread ch.279-303


----------



## Saishin (Apr 11, 2013)

Mirai Nikki vol 6


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 11, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 81 - 82
Ranma 1/2: 324 - 326
Devilman Lady: 15 - 18
Rurouni Kenshin Kinema-Ban: 9
Green Blood: 25
Code Breaker: 216
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 43


----------



## Stringer (Apr 11, 2013)

Green Blood c.25
Kurozuka c.33-40 *[END]*


----------



## Mako (Apr 11, 2013)

*Hajime No Ippo* 1-3


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 12, 2013)

*God of Highschool* 103
*Akame ga Kill!* 35
*The Breaker: New Waves* 112


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 12, 2013)

Billy Bat 095
Code Breaker 216
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 201
Nanatsu no Taizai 005-023
Nisekoi 070
Ookiku Furikabutte 074
The Breaker: New Waves 112


----------



## DocTerror (Apr 12, 2013)

Spent last 8 hours reading Vagabond 1-150


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2013)

*Today:* 


_/Blush-DC: Himitsu_ (Ch.21)
_Aiko Desho!_ (Ch.36)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.122)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.200)
_Bousou Shojo_ (Ch.10)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.86)
_Hataraku Maou-sama!_ (Ch.7)
_Hitsugime no Chaika_ (Ch.14)
_Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou_ (Ch.35)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.201)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.70)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!: Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.28)
_Sore wa Totsuzen, Unmei no Aite ga_ (Ch.22)
_Suashi no Meteorite_ (Ch.13)


----------



## Stringer (Apr 12, 2013)

The Breaker c.37-43
Okusan c.5-6


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 12, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 83 - 84
Ranma 1/2: 327 - 330
Devilman Lady: 19 - 27


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 13, 2013)

Billy Bat 096
Fairy Tail 327
Shingeki no Kyojin 044


----------



## Brian (Apr 13, 2013)

_Billy Bat_ Ch. 95-96


----------



## taveren (Apr 13, 2013)

if your counting new stuff then magician ,kenichi, fairytail and soul eater


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 13, 2013)

*Beelzebub* 200
*Fairy Tail *327
*Shingeki no Kyojin* 044
*Mahouka Koukou No Rettousei *16
*Bullet Armors* 7
*Area D - Inou Ryouiki* 40


----------



## Saishin (Apr 13, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin chap 38
Blood Lad chap 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2013)

*Today:*


_Aiyoku no Eustia_ (Ch.11)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.327)
_Gou-Dere Bishoujo Nagihara Sora_ (Ch.12)
_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.13.5)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.208-209)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.37)
_Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei_ (Ch.16)
_Okusan_ (Ch.6)


----------



## Imagine (Apr 13, 2013)

Soul Eater ch.109
Bullet Armors ch.7
Shingeki no Kyojin ch.44


----------



## Jado (Apr 13, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin ch. 28


----------



## Stringer (Apr 14, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin c.44
Fist of the North Star c.82-110 [reread]
Blood and Steel c.41
Heroes of Spring and Autumn c.0-3


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 14, 2013)

*Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo* 54
*Girl the Wild's* 85


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 14, 2013)

Hajime no Ippo 1008-1009
Shokugeki no Soma 018
Sket Dance 236-237
Skip Beat 199
Soul Eater 108


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2013)

*Today:*



_Code Breaker_ (Ch.216)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.190)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.51-53)
_Shitsuji de Maid na Otoko no Ko_ (Ch.4)
_Sket Dance_ (Ch.236-237)
_Teppu_ (Ch.18)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.224)
_Uwagaki_ (Ch.5)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.54)


----------



## SenshiManny (Apr 14, 2013)

Gantz: Ch 1 - 155 thus far.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 14, 2013)

Devilman Lady: 28 - 30
Medaka box: 190


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 14, 2013)

Fairy tail chapter 327.

Soul eater chapter 109.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 14, 2013)

Beelzebub 199-200
Tower of god s2-60
Feng Shen Ji 38


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 15, 2013)

*Shaman King Flowers* 11
*Rising x Rydeen* 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2013)

*Today:*

_
Dennou Alice to Inaba-kun_ (Ch.5.5)
_Go! Tenba Cheerleaders_ (Ch.26)
_History Strongest Disciple_ (Ch.518)
_Little Jumper_ (Ch.15-19)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.75)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.42) *[/Complete]*
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.11)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.52)
_Sekai Seifuku Sekirara Jogakkan_ (Ch.1-10)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Ch.4)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.43)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 15, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 038
Haikyuu!! 056
Ookiku Furikabutte 075
Shokugeki no Soma 019


----------



## Saishin (Apr 15, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin chap 39


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 16, 2013)

*Prunus Girl *42
*Shokugeki no Soma* 019
*Dennou Alice to Inaba-kun* 5.5
*Nobunaga no Chef* 13-15


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 16, 2013)

Kuroko no Basket 209
Magi 181
Nanatsu no Taizai 024
Ookiku Furikabutte 076
Silver Spoon 072


----------



## Stannis (Apr 16, 2013)

Noblesse 175-200
Shingeki no Kyojin 44


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2013)

*Today:*



_Mugen no Minamo ni_ (Ch.3)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.91)
_Over Image_ (Ch.7)
_Rui-Rui_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Stringer (Apr 16, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji c.38
Fist of the Blue Sky c.228-260 *[END]* -- Fantastic read
Monster c.54-56


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 16, 2013)

Devilman Lady: 31 - 34
Neon Genesis Evangelion: 92 - 94
Ranma 1/2: 331 - 349
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 85 - 97


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 16, 2013)

Gantz chapter 380.


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 17, 2013)

*Over Image* 7 
*Nanatsu no Taizai* 24
*High-School DxD* 24
*Buyuden* 98


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 17, 2013)

Gamaran 164-174


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2013)

*Today:*



_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.44)
_Black and White_ (Ch.1-2)
_EArTH_ (Ch.28) *[/Complete]*
_High-School DxD_ (Ch.20-24)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.51)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.39)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.72)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.111-112)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.340)


----------



## Saishin (Apr 17, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin chap 40
Blood Lad chap 21
Saijo no Meii chap 1


----------



## Superb Eden (Apr 17, 2013)

Magi chapter 181


----------



## Stannis (Apr 17, 2013)

Bleach 535
op 706
Noblesse 157-165


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 17, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 350 - 352
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 97 - 99
One piece: 706
Bleach: 535


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 17, 2013)

Assassination Classroom (up to chapter 38)


----------



## Imagine (Apr 17, 2013)

Arago ch.1-5
Bleach ch.534
One Piece ch.706
Gamaran ch.184


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 18, 2013)

*Bleach* 534
*One Piece* 706
*Cerberus *29
*Gamaran* 184


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 18, 2013)

Bleach chapter 534.

One piece chapter 706.


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 18, 2013)

Bleach 534
One Piece 706


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2013)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.201)
_Blade Play_ (Ch.20)
_Bleach_ (Ch.534)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.35-36)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to_ (Ch.142)
_Miki After School_ (Ch.1-3)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.40)


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 18, 2013)

666 Satan (chapters 1-4)


----------



## Stannis (Apr 18, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai  13-16
Beelzebub 201


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 19, 2013)

Freezing chapter 122.

Beelzebub chapter 201.


----------



## Brian (Apr 19, 2013)

_Billy Bat_ Ch. 97
_Toriko_ Ch. 230


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 19, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 039
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 202
Gamaran 175-180
Nisekoi 071


----------



## Superb Eden (Apr 19, 2013)

Gamaran 181


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2013)

*Today:*


_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.123)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.55)
_Freezing_ (Ch.122)
_Inugami Hime no Shimobe_ (Ch.5)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru _(Ch.202)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.57)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.191)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.55)


----------



## Stringer (Apr 19, 2013)

JoJolion c.20
Monster c.57-65


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 353 - 365
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 100 - 103
Medaka box: 191
Btooom!: 55
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure part 8 Jojolion: 20
Onepunch-man: 28


----------



## Stannis (Apr 19, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai  17-24


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 20, 2013)

Fairy Tail 328
Onepunch-Man 028
The Breaker New Waves 113


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 20, 2013)

*Onepunch-Man* 23
*Horimiya* 18-19
*Fairy Tail* 328
*A-BOUT!* 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2013)

*Today:*


_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.46)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.328)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 3rei!!_ (Ch.5+Special)
_Kagayaku!! Otoko no Musumejuku_ (Ch.3)
_Maou na Ore to Fushihime no Yubiwa_ (Ch.1)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.26)
_Nana Yuri_ (One-shot)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.71)
_Ritz Achiga Hen_ (Special/One-shot)
_Seirei Tsukai no Kenbu_ (Ch.7-8)
_Uwakoi_ (Ch.13)
_Yellow Gate_ (Ch.1-6)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 20, 2013)

Fairy tail chapter 328.


----------



## Koi (Apr 20, 2013)

I just started Kuragehime and I love it!  It's so freaking adorable.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 20, 2013)

Onepunchman ch.28
The Breaker:New waves ch.103
The god of highschool ch.104
Jojo's bizarre adventure pt5 vol.54


----------



## Stannis (Apr 20, 2013)

Kongou Banchou vol1


----------



## Mako (Apr 20, 2013)

*One Piece:* 99-155


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 21, 2013)

*The Breaker: New Waves* 103
*Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo* 56 & 57
*Gun x Clover* 11
*Horimiya* 20


----------



## Saishin (Apr 21, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin chap 41
Green Blood chap 22-25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2013)

*Today:*


_Citrus_ (Ch.1-3)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.11)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.403)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.225)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu._ (Ch.13)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.210)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to_ (Ch.143)
_Nana to Kaoru: Black Label_ (Ch.33)
_Saki_ (Ch.110)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.143-144+Special)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.225)
_Tokage no Ou_ (Ch.12)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness Bangaihen_ (Ch.12)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.56-57)


----------



## Mako (Apr 21, 2013)

*One Piece* 155-200


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 21, 2013)

Haikyuu!! 057
Shokugeki no Soma 020


----------



## Imagine (Apr 21, 2013)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure pt5 ch.79-84


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 22, 2013)

Code Breaker 217
Magi 182
Nanatsu no Taizai 025
Ookiku Furikabutte 078


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2013)

*Today:*

_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.15)
_Dragon Rioting_ (Ch.2)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.519)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.36-37) 
_Otome Historic_ (Ch.10-11)
_Sekai Seifuku Sekirara Jogakkan_ (Ch.11)
_Sekainohate de Aimashou_ (Ch.30)
_Shounen yo Taishi wo Dake!_ (Ch.11)
_Yellow Gate_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Apr 22, 2013)

Kenichi 519.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah, Kenichi. Syun may as well just draw all women naked. They wind up that way before the end of their fights any damn way.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 22, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji c.39
The LawLess c.0


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 366 - 370
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 104 - 107
Saint Onii-San: 15 - 20
Code Breaker: 217
Yugioh: 246 - 247
Devilman Lady: 34 - 39


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 23, 2013)

Gamaran 181-184
Naruto 628


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2013)

*Today:*



_Code Breaker_ (Ch.217)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.12-13)
_Kanojo ga Flag wo Oraretara_ (Ch.9)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.41)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.76)
_Nanka Kanojo ni  Inumimi_ (Ch.1-2)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.32)
_Tsuki Tsuki_ (Ch.23)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.341)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 371 - 375
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 108 - 109
One piece: 707
Bleach: 535


----------



## Stringer (Apr 23, 2013)

Blade of the Immortal c.217
One Piece 707


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 23, 2013)

*Tuesday*

Aku no Hana chap. 1-20
Freezing chap. 123


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 24, 2013)

Again!! 034
Assassination Classroom 040
Bleach 535
Kuroko no Basket 210
One Piece 707


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2013)

*Today:*


_/Blush-DC: Himitsu_ (Ch.22-23)
_Bleach_ (Ch.535)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.70)
_Evergreen_ (Ch.10)
_Freezing_ (Ch.123)
_Naruto_ (Ch.628)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 376 - 383
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 110 - 111


----------



## Stannis (Apr 24, 2013)

Claymore vol8-10


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 25, 2013)

Haikyu!! 058


----------



## Saishin (Apr 25, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin chap 42-43


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2013)

*Today:*


_Again!_ (Ch.34)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.18)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.71)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.93) *[/Complete] *
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.192) *[/Complete]*
_Megu Milk_ (Ch.6-7)
_Te To Kuchi_ (Ch.0/Prologue)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.41)
_Yellow Gate_ (Ch.8)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 25, 2013)

naruto chapter 628.

bleach chapter 535.

one piece chapter 707.

beelzebub chapter 202.

freezing chapter 123.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 25, 2013)

City of Darkness ch.45 vol. 2
KissxSis ch.71


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 25, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 384 - 389
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 112 - 114
Medaka box: 192 (Complete)
Inuyasha: 1 - 9


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2013)

*Thursday*

Medaka Box chap. 192[*Complete*]Great ride indeed, favorite manga I've ever read and it'll be missed.


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 26, 2013)

*Beelzebub* 202 
*Gamaran* 185


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2013)

*Today:*



_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.29)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.203)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.53) *[/Complete]*
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.47)


----------



## Stringer (Apr 26, 2013)

Vagabond c.311-312
Onepunch-Man c.1
Mercenary Pierre c.9-14


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 390 - 393
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 115 - 116
Devilman Lady: 40 - 42
Inuyasha: 10 - 19


----------



## Brian (Apr 27, 2013)

_Vagabond_ Ch. 312


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2013)

*Today:*



_Dracu-Riot!_ (Ch.12) 
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.72)
_Onna no Ko ga H na Manga Egaicha Dame desu ka?_ (Ch.1)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.73)
_Yaotsukumo_ (Ch.6)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 394 - 396
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 117 - 121
Inuyasha: 20 - 24


----------



## Smoke (Apr 28, 2013)

Denki-Gai no Honya-san 1-15


----------



## Saishin (Apr 28, 2013)

Blood Lad chap 22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2013)

*Today:*



_Denki-Gai no Honya-san_ (Ch.16-21)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Stannis (Apr 28, 2013)

Claymore 130-137
Kongou Banchou vol4-5


----------



## Barago (Apr 28, 2013)

Magi chapter 182


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 28, 2013)

Inuyasha: 25 - 32


----------



## Mako (Apr 28, 2013)

*Mario* Pilot
*Ao No Exorcist* 46


----------



## Imagine (Apr 29, 2013)

Tower of God ch.142
Claymore ch.138
Mario Pilot
Nanatsu no Taizai ch.25.5
Feng Shen Ji II ch.2


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 29, 2013)

Claymore chapter 138.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2013)

*Today:*


_Btooom!_ (Ch.56)
_Dennou Alice to Inaba-kun_ (Ch.6)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.107)
_Ore to Ichino no Game Doukoukai Katsudou Nisshi_ (Ch.4)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.28)
_Sket Dance_ (Ch.238-239)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.58)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: 397 - 404
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 122 - 123
Devilman Lady: 43 - 54
Inuyasha: 33 - 35
Btooom!: 56


----------



## Stringer (Apr 29, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji c.40
The Lawless c.1


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 29, 2013)

Magi- Volume 1
Flame of Recca- Volume 3
Vagabond- Volume 20


----------



## Stannis (Apr 30, 2013)

Claymore 138
Beelzebub 202
Noblesse 282
Nanatso no Taizai 25.5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2013)

*Today:*


_Blushing Mannequin!_ (One-Shot)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.33)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.71)
_Nyatto!_ (Ch.13)
_Risetto!_ (Ch.3)
_Sekai Seifuku Sekirara Jogakkan_ (Ch.12)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.44)
_Trinity Seven: 7-nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.26)
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ (Ch.36)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ranma 1/2: Completed
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 124 - 128
Devilman Lady: Completed
Inuyasha: 36 - 42
YuGiOh: 247 - 259
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin: 1-2


----------



## Magician (Apr 30, 2013)

*Today:*

_Liar Game: 1-5
Shokugeki no Soma: 3-8
The God of High School: 84-85
Toriko: 147
Nanatsu no Taizai: 26
_


----------



## Barago (May 1, 2013)

The Lawless chapter 0 and 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2013)

*Today:*


_Again!!_ (Ch.35)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.85)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.8.5)
_Kandachime_ (Ch.40)
_The Friendly Winter_ (Ch.1-64.5) *[/Complete]*
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.25)
_Yellow Gate!_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Stringer (May 1, 2013)

Blade of the Immortal c.218
Vagabond c.313


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 1, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 129 - 132 
Inuyasha: 43 - 46 
YuGiOh: 247 - 259 
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin: 2 - 3
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia: 1 - 4


----------



## Stannis (May 1, 2013)

Kongou Banchou vol6-7


----------



## Imagine (May 1, 2013)

Akame ga Kill ch. 1-10.


----------



## Magician (May 1, 2013)

*Today*

_Liar Game: 5-10
Shokugeki no Soma: 8
God of High School: 86
Toriko: 148-150
Tower of God: 1-3_


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2013)

*Today:
*

_Aiko Desho!_ (Ch.37)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.159-160)
_Bee-be-beat it!_ (Ch.4-5)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.329)
_Holy Knight_ (Ch.14)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.62)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.27)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.27)
_Renai Manga_ (Ch.1-3)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.63)
_Scape-God_ (Ch.6)
_Soukyuu no Lapis Lazuli_ (Ch.1-2)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.42)
_Te to Kuchi_ (Ch.1)
_The Feelings We All Must Endure_ (Ch.1)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.226)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.31)
_Yellow Gate_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Saishin (May 2, 2013)

Mirai Nikki vol. 7


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 2, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 133 - 138
Inuyasha: 47 - 51
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin: 4 - 5
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia: 5 - 6
Onepunch man: 29
Saint Young Men: 21 - 23


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 2, 2013)

fairy tail chapter 329.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 2, 2013)

Vagabond 21, 22, 23, 24,25, 26, 27, 28.


----------



## Stannis (May 2, 2013)

Kongou Banchou vol 8
Vagabond 311-313
Gantz 380


----------



## Blαck (May 2, 2013)

Rosario-Vampire II ch. 63


----------



## Magician (May 3, 2013)

*Today:*

_Raiden-18: 1-3
Stray Dog: 0
Souten no Koumori: 1
Full Metal Alchemist: Guide - Side Story: 1
Demons of Shanghai: 1-3_


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2013)

*Today:*


_Boku to Boku_ (Ch.2.5)
_Boku to Kanojo no Koi Rogu_ (Ch.19) *[/Complete]*
_Half&Half_ (Ch.5)
_Hataraku Maou-sama!_ (Ch.8)
_Himegoto+_ (Ch.5)
_Hitsugime no Chaika_ (Ch.15)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.81)
_Kanojo ga Flag wo Oraretara_ (Ch.10)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.226)
_Sore wa Totsuzen, Unmei no Aite ga _(Ch.23) *[/Complete]*
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.19)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.342)


----------



## Butcher (May 3, 2013)

Soul Eater- 19
Sankarea- 36
Vinland Saga- 20
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia- 43


----------



## Imagine (May 3, 2013)

The Breaker: New Waves ch.115
Akame ga Kill ch.13-15
Feng Shen Ji II ch.3


----------



## Blαck (May 3, 2013)

Breaker New Waves ch.115
Onepunch-man ch.23.2


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 3, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 139 - 144
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 44
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin: 6 - 7


----------



## Stringer (May 3, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji c.41
Kubera c.1-15


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 3, 2013)

rosario vampire II chapter 63.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2013)

*Today:*

_Btooom!_ (Ch.57)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.404)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.204)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to_ (Ch.5)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.74)
_Trinity Seven: 7-nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.27)
_Yuusen Shoujo_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Skaddix (May 4, 2013)

Rosario Vampire II Chapters 36-63.


----------



## egressmadara (May 4, 2013)

666 Satan chapters 65-69


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 4, 2013)

Tasogare Otome x Amnesia: 7 - 13
Btooom!: 57
Ghost in the Shell Arise: Sleepless Eye: 1 - 2


----------



## Killerqueen (May 4, 2013)

Pokemon adventure 370-403


----------



## Imagine (May 4, 2013)

Akame Ga Kill ch.21-35
Nanatsu no Taizai ch.27
The god of high school ch.106


----------



## Brian (May 5, 2013)

_Vagabond_ Ch. 314
_Billy Bat_ Ch. 98


----------



## Mizura (May 5, 2013)

Vagabond Ch. 314
Assassination Classroom 41
Kubera Chapter 2-39


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2013)

*Today:*

_Are na Kare tono Kurashikata_ (One-Shot)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.161)
_Boku wa Senpai ni Josou wo Shiirareteimasu._ (Ch.4)
_Hana-kun to Koisuru Watashi_ (Ch.8)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko._ (Ch.18)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.520)
_Ore ga Heroine wo Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!?_ (Ch.9)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.69)
_Twinkle Crusaders Go Go!_ (Ch.13)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.185)


----------



## egressmadara (May 5, 2013)

666 Satan chapters 70-75.


----------



## Magician (May 5, 2013)

*Today: *

_Toru Kiss: 1-10
Silver Spoon: 1-3
Liar Game: 11-17
Shougeki no Soma: 9
Nanatsu no Taizai: 27
Minamoto-kun Monogatari: 60-76
The God of High School: 87-90
Adventure of Sinbad: 1-2
Toriko: 151-160
_


----------



## Stringer (May 5, 2013)

Green Blood c.26
Vagabond c.314
Feng Shen Ji c.42


----------



## Stannis (May 5, 2013)

Vagabond Ch. 314
 Feng Shen Ji c.42
 Nanatsu no Taizai ch.27
Kongou Banchou vol 9


----------



## Imagine (May 5, 2013)

World Trigger ch.9
Gamaran ch.186
Tower of God ch.146
Feng Shen Ji II ch.4
Adventure of Sinbad ch.1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2013)

*Today:*


_Dansai Bunri no Crime Edge_ (Ch.19)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.12)
_Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei_ (Ch.17)
_Orange Yane no Chiisana Ie_ (Ch.63-64) *[/Complete]*
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.24)
_Yellow Gate_ (Ch.12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 6, 2013)

deadman wonderland chapter 55.


----------



## Saishin (May 6, 2013)

Mirai Nikki vol 8-9


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 6, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 144 -151
Green Blood: 26
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin: 8 - 9


----------



## egressmadara (May 6, 2013)

Finished 666 Satan (O-Parts Hunter). Good manga.


----------



## Imagine (May 6, 2013)

Veritas ch.1-10


----------



## Stannis (May 6, 2013)

Noblesse 283
Kongou Banchou vol10


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2013)

*Today:*


_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.57)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.72)
_Gyarugewe no Sekai yo, Youkoso!_ (Ch.12-13) *[/Complete]*
_Hikaru to Hikari_ (Ch.2-3)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.211)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.87)
_Onna no Ko ga H na Manga Egaicha Dame desu ka_ (Ch.2)
_Seikon no Qwaser_ (Ch.41-44)
_Sukitte Ii na yo._ (Ch.38)
_Tonari no Raenzel W_ (Ch.15)
_Uso Tsurezure_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Blαck (May 7, 2013)

Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata! ch.24


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 7, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 152 - 156
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin: 10 - 12


----------



## egressmadara (May 7, 2013)

Green Blood chapters 1-3


----------



## Blαck (May 7, 2013)

Freezing Zero ch.12


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2013)

*Today:*



_Again!!_ (Ch.36)
_Kanojo ga Flag wo Oraretara_ (Ch.11)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.63)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.77)
_Motto! Himitsu no Akuma-chan_ (Ch.1-4)
_Seirei Tsukai no Kenbu_ (Ch.8-2)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Ch.5)
_Yuri Mekuru Hibi_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Magician (May 8, 2013)

*Today:*

_Bleach: 536
One Piece: 708
Naruto: 629
Toriko: 160-174
_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 8, 2013)

Naruto chapter 629.

Bleach chapter 536.

One piece chapter 708.


----------



## Stannis (May 8, 2013)

Bleach 536
OP 708
Akame ga Kiru 3-8
Kongou Banchou vol11-12


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 8, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 157 - 158
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin: 13 - 14
Bleach: 536
One Piece: 708
Tail Star: 14 - 15


----------



## Hebe (May 8, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin - 1-10


----------



## Toriko (May 8, 2013)

Berserk vol 17
Toriko 232


----------



## SaskeKun (May 8, 2013)

Naruto 629


----------



## Magician (May 9, 2013)

*Today:*

_Toriko: 174-181
Shougeki no Soma: 10-11
God of High School: 91-92_


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2013)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.202-203)
_Blade Play_ (Ch.22)
_Bleach_ (Ch.536)
_Classmate (♀) to Meikyuu no Futekisetsu na Kouryakuhou_ (Ch.9)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.33)
_Nana to Kaoru: Black Label_ (Ch.34)
_Naruto_ (Ch.629)
_Oniichan no Koto ga Suki Sugite Nyan Nyan Shitai Burakon Imouto dakedo Sunao ni Narenai no_   (Ch.1)


----------



## Hebe (May 9, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin - Volume 3


----------



## Toriko (May 9, 2013)

Berserk vol 18
Jojo volume 4


----------



## Stannis (May 9, 2013)

Akame ga Kiru 9-15
Bleach vol3


----------



## Blαck (May 9, 2013)

Improper Capture Method of Classmates & Labyrinth ch.9
God of Highschool ch.107


----------



## Magician (May 9, 2013)

*Today:*

_Toriko: 181-192_


----------



## Null (May 9, 2013)

Read a few chapters of Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer, good shit


----------



## Blαck (May 9, 2013)

The Breaker-New Waves ch.116


----------



## Imagine (May 10, 2013)

God of highschool ch.107
The Breaker:New Waves ch.116
Veritas ch.21-30


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2013)

*Today:*


_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.124)
_Deadman Wonderland_ (Ch.55)
_Freezing 2nd Season_ (Ch.0)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.205)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.92-93)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.73)
_SS Sisters_ (Ch.5)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_  (Ch.25)
_Tadashii Ace no Kouryakuhou_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## GMF (May 10, 2013)

Fairy Tail - Chapter 330


----------



## Baby Joe (May 10, 2013)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Ch. 521


----------



## Stringer (May 10, 2013)

Blade of the Immortal c.1-25 [Reread]
Alice in Hell c.6
Shingeki no Kyojin c.45
Hito Hitori Futari c.41-42
Kubera c.16-30
Ran and the Ashen World c.1-3
Ark of Abel c.0-2
Monster c.65-71


----------



## Magician (May 10, 2013)

*Today:*

_Toriko: 193-232
Shingeki no Kyojin: 45
Fairy Tail: 330_


----------



## Imagine (May 10, 2013)

Veritas ch.31-40
Fairy Tail ch.330
Shingeki no Kyojin ch.45


----------



## Stannis (May 10, 2013)

Akame ga Kill 16-22
Shingeki no Kyojin 45


----------



## Brian (May 11, 2013)

_Shingeki no Kyojin_ Ch. 45


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2013)

*Today:*


_Highschool DxD_ (Ch.25)
_Imawabi no Dakini_ (Ch.1)
_Onna no Ko Play_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Saishin (May 11, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin chap 44-45


----------



## egressmadara (May 11, 2013)

Green blood chps. 17-22.


----------



## SaskeKun (May 11, 2013)

Kuroko no Basket 207-212
Sun-Ken Rock 114-122
Bleach 524-531


----------



## Stannis (May 11, 2013)

Akame ga Kill  23-29


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 11, 2013)

Holyland chapters 47 - 60

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 3: Stardust Crusaders  chapters 15 - 20

Rave Master chapters 6 - 10


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 11, 2013)

fairy tail chapter 330.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2013)

*Today:*


_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.330)
_History Strongest Disciple Kencihi_ (Ch.521)
_In-Bura!_ (Ch.12-12.5)
_Hatoko-san to Love Comedy_ (Ch.1)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.3)
_Megu Milk_ (Ch.8)
_Momo no Musume!_ (Ch.4) *[/Complete]*
_Nyatto!_ (Ch.14)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.44)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.227)


----------



## Saishin (May 12, 2013)

Blood Lad chap 23


----------



## Taylor (May 12, 2013)

_Shingeki no Kyojin ch 40_


----------



## Stringer (May 12, 2013)

Blade of the Immortal c.26-74 [reread]
  Jojolion c.20 
  Feng Shen Ji c.43


----------



## egressmadara (May 12, 2013)

Green Blood chps. 22-26.
Onepunch-man chps. 1-4


----------



## Toriko (May 12, 2013)

Toriko volume 21
Hunter x Hunter volume 18


----------



## Magician (May 12, 2013)

_Liar Game: 17-20
Feng Shen Ji: 1-3
Kuroko no Basuke: 74-80_


----------



## Brian (May 12, 2013)

_Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou_ Ch. 31-40


----------



## Imagine (May 12, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji II ch.5
City of Darkness ch.46
Tower of God ch.144


----------



## Stannis (May 13, 2013)

Tower of God 144
Feng Shen Ji II  5
Akame ga Kill 30-33


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2013)

*Today:*


_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.58)
_Dansai Bunri no Crime Edge _(Ch.20-21)
_Ikusaba Animation_ (Ch.4)
_Kami Sen_ (Ch.21)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.227)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.212)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to_ (Ch.145)
_Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankeinai yo ne_ (Ch.8-10)
_Seiten no Hekigan_ (Ch.2)
_Sekai no Hate de Aimashou_ (Ch.31)
_Yaotsukumo_ (Ch.7)
_Yuri Mekuru Hibi_ (Ch.2)


----------



## dhilonv (May 13, 2013)

Gamaran 185-186


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 13, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 159 - 163
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin: 15 - 16
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 45
Code Breaker: 218


----------



## Magician (May 13, 2013)

Kuroko no Basuke: 81-85
Adventures of Sinbad: 3
Dragon Ball: 249


----------



## Blαck (May 13, 2013)

Fairytail ch. 330
HSDK ch. 521
Shokugeki no Souma ch.22


----------



## dhilonv (May 14, 2013)

Again!! 035-036
Assassination Classroom 041-042
Billy Bat 098
Code Breaker 218
Crows 092
Naruto 629
Soul Eater 109


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2013)

*Today:*

_12 Beast_  (Ch.1)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.405)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.38)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.78)
_Ohmuro Family_ (Ch.14)
_Okusan_ (Ch.7)
_Needless_ (Ch.112)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.108-108.5)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.70)
_Working!!_ (Ch.106-107)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 14, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 164 - 166
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin: 17 - 18


----------



## Magician (May 14, 2013)

Kuroko no Basuke: 86-100


----------



## slumpy (May 14, 2013)

Onepunch-man chap 1 - 23

today:
I am a Hero 1-130 (amazing this  : )


----------



## Stannis (May 14, 2013)

Akira vol1


----------



## Killerqueen (May 14, 2013)

DoroheDoro Ch. 17-36
Ushio to Tora Ch.1-10


----------



## Imagine (May 15, 2013)

Veritas ch.41-50
Naruto ch.630
Bleach ch.537
One Piece ch.709
Nanatsu no Taizai ch.28


----------



## dhilonv (May 15, 2013)

Fairy Tail 329-330
Feng Shen Ji v2 002-005
Haikyu!! 059-060


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2013)

*Today:*


_Code Breaker_ (Ch.218)
_Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Madousho_ (Ch.17)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.64)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.51)
_Omae wo Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore wo Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.14)
_Renai Shimasen ka?_ (Ch.11)
_Uwa-koi_ (Ch.14)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.60)
_Yaotsukumo_ (Ch.8)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.69-70)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.343)


----------



## Magician (May 15, 2013)

*Today:*

_Naruto: 630
Bleach: 537
One Piece: 709
Nanatsu no Taizai: 28
Kuroko no Basuke: 100-110
Toriko: 233
Minamoto-kun Monogatori: 78_


----------



## slumpy (May 15, 2013)

today:

 Assassination Classroom 30 - 42
naruto 630
Nanatsu no Taizai ch.28


----------



## Hebe (May 15, 2013)

Up to date with SnK. Chapters 19-45.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 15, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 167 - 171
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin: 19 - 20
One Piece: 709
Bleach: 537


----------



## SaskeKun (May 15, 2013)

Naruto 630


----------



## egressmadara (May 15, 2013)

Finished Onepunch-Man. High-quality series with loads of comedy and one of the best artwork in manga I've seen.


----------



## GMF (May 15, 2013)

Naruto - 630

Bleach - 537


----------



## Shinryu (May 15, 2013)

G.O.H-32
Dat Jin  and Han is such a boring guy.


----------



## Blαck (May 15, 2013)

NnT ch.28
One Piece ch.709


----------



## dhilonv (May 16, 2013)

Billy Bat 099
Bleach 536-537
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 203-205
Kuroko no Basket 211-212
Naruto 630
One Piece 708-709


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2013)

*Today:*

_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.59)
_Bleach_ (Ch.537)
_Bonnouji_ (Ch.27)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.73)
_Gisou Honey Trap_ (Ch.7)
_Hallelujah Overdrive!_ (Ch.9)
_Naruto_ (Ch.630)
_Ohmuro Family_ (Ch.15)
_Seiten no Hekigan_ (Ch.3)
_Uwa-Koi_ (Ch.15)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 16, 2013)

naruto chapter 630.

bleach chapter 537.

one piece chapter 709.

beelzebub chapter 204.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 16, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 172 - 175
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin: 21 - 22
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia: 13 - 14


----------



## Toriko (May 16, 2013)

Berserk vol 20-21
Toriko 233


----------



## egressmadara (May 16, 2013)

Trigun chapters 1-8


----------



## Blαck (May 16, 2013)

Gamaran ch.187
GoH ch. 108


----------



## Stannis (May 16, 2013)

Bleach  537
One Piece  709
Beelzebub 204
Akira vol2


----------



## Stringer (May 16, 2013)

Blade of the Immortal c.98-113 [Reread]
Okusan c.7
Kangoku Gakuen c.62
Killer Stall c.0-3


----------



## Magician (May 17, 2013)

Kuroko no Basuke: 111-121
The God of High School: 97-99
Watashitachi no Shiawase na Jikan: 1-5


----------



## dhilonv (May 17, 2013)

Gamaran 187
Nanatsu no Taizai 026-028
Nisekoi 072-074
Onepunch-man 029
Ookiku Furikabutte 079-083


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2013)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.204)
_Blade Play_ (Ch.23)
_Boku no Geboku ni Nare!_ (Ch.1)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.9)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.74)
_Prunus Girl_ (Epilogue) *[/Complete]*
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.75)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.11)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.71)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 17, 2013)

fairy tail chapter 331.


----------



## Imagine (May 17, 2013)

Gamaran ch.187
The Breaker: New Waves ch.117
OnePunchMan ch.29-30
Fairy Tail ch.331
Veritas ch.51-60


----------



## Magician (May 17, 2013)

Fairy Tail: 331
Watashitachi no Shiawase na Jikan: 5-8
Kuroko no Basuke: 121-139
God of High School: 100-102


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 17, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 176 - 178
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin: 23 - 25
Onepunch Man: 30


----------



## dhilonv (May 18, 2013)

Again!! 037
Fairy Tail 311


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2013)

_Billy Bat_ Ch. 99


----------



## Blαck (May 18, 2013)

Fairy Tail ch.331
Breakers ch.117
In Bura! ch.12-13


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2013)

*Today:*


_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.45)
_Again!!_ (Ch.37)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.331)
_Gisou Honey Trap_ (Ch.8-9)
_In Bura_ (Ch.13)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.30)
_Ohmuro Family_ (Ch.16)
_Sekai Seifuku Sekirara Jogakkan_ (Ch.13)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.228)
_Tokage no Ou_ (Ch.13)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.42)


----------



## Imagine (May 18, 2013)

Veritas ch.61-81 [*END]*

Need PT2. ;_;


----------



## Marik Swift (May 18, 2013)

Fairy Tail - Ch. 331
Ikki Tousen (Battle Vixens) - Ch. 0 - 115
Maken-ki!  - Skim read


----------



## Blαck (May 18, 2013)

Maken-ki ch.51
Naruto ch.341


----------



## Toriko (May 18, 2013)

Berserk vol 24-25
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi vol 1-3
Buster Keel vol 12


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 19, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 179 - 188
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin: 26


----------



## Blαck (May 19, 2013)

Shokugeki no Souma ch.23


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2013)

*Today:*

_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.54-59)
_Dethrone_ (Ch.5)
_Gaku☆Ou - The Twinkle Star Story_ (Ch.5)
_Gisou Honey Trap_ (Ch.10)
_Jun-ai Sensation_ (Ch.12)
_Magudala de Nemure_ (Ch.1)
_Megu Milk_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Stringer (May 19, 2013)

Blade of the Immortal c.151-183 [Reread]
Feng Shen Ji c.44


----------



## Barago (May 19, 2013)

Feng shen ji chapter 44


----------



## egressmadara (May 19, 2013)

Finished Trigun (original).


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 19, 2013)

kuroshitsuji chapter 81.


----------



## Imagine (May 19, 2013)

Tower of God ch.145
Gamaran ch.188
Feng Shen Ji II ch.6
Adventure of Sinbad ch.4
Soul Eater ch.110
Akame Ga Kill! ch.36


----------



## Magician (May 19, 2013)

_Adventures of Sinbad: 4_


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 19, 2013)

Holyland Chapters 150 - 182 (completed)


----------



## Brian (May 19, 2013)

_Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou_ Ch. 41-50
_Kumabachi no Koto_ (One Shot)


----------



## dhilonv (May 20, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji v2 006
Gamaran 188
Ookiku Furikabutte 084-086
Shokugeki no Soma 021-023


----------



## Magician (May 20, 2013)

_Kuroko no Basuke: 140-151
The God of High School: 103-105
Minamoto-kun Monogatari: 79_


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2013)

*Today:*


_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.36)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.60-61+Special)
_Blood Lad_ (Ch.27)
_Chu Bra!!_ (Ch.47)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.87)
_Gisou Honey Trap_ (Ch.11)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.522)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.228)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.26)
_Saki_ (Ch.111)
_Sket Dance_ (Ch.240-242)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.33)
_Uwagaki_ (Ch.6)
_Wrestle Underground_ (Ch.6)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.72)


----------



## Stannis (May 20, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 44
Tower of God 2-65
Akame ga Kill 36
Akira vol3


----------



## Saishin (May 20, 2013)

Psyren vol. 1-2


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 20, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 189 - 192
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin: 26 - 27
Akame Ga Kill!: 36


----------



## egressmadara (May 20, 2013)

Trigun MAXIMUM chapters 1-4


----------



## Keino-kun (May 20, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji ~ 44
Sora no Otoshimono ~ 71
Akame ga Kill ~ 36


----------



## Blαck (May 20, 2013)

Maoyuu Maou Yuusha - Kono Watashi no Mono Tonare, Yuusha yo Kotowaru! ch.24


----------



## dhilonv (May 21, 2013)

Onepunch Man 030
Ookiku Furikabutte 088
Shingeki no Kyojin 045
Silver Spoon 073-075
Skip Beat 200


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2013)

*Today:*


_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.406)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to_ (Ch.146)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.79)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.1-45)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.71)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.49)


----------



## Blαck (May 21, 2013)

Blood Lad ch.27
Sun-ken Rock ch.123


----------



## Stringer (May 21, 2013)

Green Blodd c.27
Jojolion c.21


----------



## Barago (May 21, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai chapter 29
Adventure of Sinbad chapter 4


----------



## Hebe (May 21, 2013)

Kubera 1-5


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 21, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 193 - 196
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin: 28
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia: 15 - 19
Magic Boy BT: Complete
Green Blood: 27
Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic: 1


----------



## Magician (May 21, 2013)

*Today:*

_Nanatsu no Tahai: 29
Soul Catchers: 1
The God of High School: 105-107
Kuroko no Basuke: 152-160
Psyren: 1-16_


----------



## dhilonv (May 22, 2013)

Billy Bat 100
Ookiku Furikabutte 089
Sinbad 001-004
Sket Dance 238-242
The Breaker New Wave 114-117


----------



## Blαck (May 22, 2013)

Naruto ch.631

Bleach ch.538


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2013)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.31)
_Gisou Honey Trap_ (Ch.12) *[/Complete]*
_Kisei Kanojo Sana - Parasistence Sana _(Ch.1) 	
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.65)
_Komorebi no Kuni_ (Ch.1-2)
_Naruto_ (Ch.631)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.54)
_Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun_ (Ch.40-41)


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2013)

Been re-reading something.
Umineko no Naku Koro ni Episode 3 - Banquet of the Golden Witch.
Chapter 1-13


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (May 22, 2013)

Only Naruto today, but hell was the chapter disappointing.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 22, 2013)

naruto chapter 631.

bleach chapter 538.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 22, 2013)

Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic: 2-3
Space Adventure Cobra: 1
Saint Young Men: 23 -24
Bleach: 538
Code Breaker:219


----------



## Magician (May 22, 2013)

*Today:*

_Naruto: 631
Bleach: 538
God of High School: 108
Kuroko no Basuke: 161-170
Toriko: 234_


----------



## Hebe (May 22, 2013)

Kubera - 6-12

This is really good


----------



## Baby Joe (May 22, 2013)

Naruto Ch. 631
Bleach Ch. 538


----------



## Imagine (May 22, 2013)

Naruto ch.631
Bleach ch.538
Toriko ch.234
Akame Ga Kill! reread ch.36
Nurarihyon no Mago 43-50


----------



## Brian (May 22, 2013)

_Billy Bat_ Ch. 100
_Toriko_ Ch. 234
_Naruto_ Ch.631
_Bleach_ Ch. 538


----------



## Blαck (May 23, 2013)

Toriko ch.234


----------



## ironherc (May 23, 2013)

magi 182 
nanatsu no tansai 19


----------



## dhilonv (May 23, 2013)

Again!! 038
Bleach 538
Code Breaker 219
Naruto 631


----------



## Magician (May 23, 2013)

_Kuroko no Basuke: 171-180
Great Teacher Onizuka: 1-14_


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2013)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.205)
_Bleach_ (Ch.538)
_Girl's Ride_ (Ch.6-8)
_Not For Sale_ (One-Shot)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.52)


----------



## Hebe (May 23, 2013)

Kubera - 13-24


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 23, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 197 -198 
Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic: 2-4
Space Adventure Cobra: 1 - 2
Saint Young Men: 24


----------



## Saishin (May 23, 2013)

Cyborg 009 vol 4


----------



## Blαck (May 23, 2013)

God of Highschool ch.107


----------



## Magician (May 23, 2013)

The God of High School: 109
Great Teacher Onizuka: 15-25
Kuroko no Basuke: 171-180
Kigirumi: 1


----------



## Vermin (May 23, 2013)

first six chapters of tower of god


----------



## dhilonv (May 24, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 043
Haikyuu!! 061
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 206
Nisekoi 075
Ookiku Furikabutte 090


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2013)

*Today:*


_8♀1♂_ (Ch.26)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.62)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.219)
_Gaku☆Ou - The Twinkle Star Story_ (Ch.6) *[/Complete]*
_Hitorimi Haduki-san_ (Ch.1)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.206)
_Komorebi No Kuni_ (Ch.3-6)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.213)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.25)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.40)
_Seiten no Hekigan_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Stannis (May 24, 2013)

Beelzebub 205
Akira vol4


----------



## Hebe (May 24, 2013)

Kubera - 25-39


----------



## RFujinami (May 24, 2013)

Mission School Ch. 1-4


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 24, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 199 - 200
Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic: 5 - 7
Space Adventure Cobra: 2
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia: 20 - 22


----------



## Blαck (May 24, 2013)

FairyTail ch.332

HSDK ch. 523


----------



## SaskeKun (May 24, 2013)

Kuroko no Basket 213


----------



## Killerqueen (May 25, 2013)

Silver Spoon Ch.1-12


----------



## dhilonv (May 25, 2013)

Again!! 039
Fairy Tail 332


----------



## Saishin (May 25, 2013)

Cyborg 009 vol 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2013)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.39)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.125)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.332)
_Idol Pretender_ (Ch.13)
_Imawabi no Dakini_ (Ch.2)
_Kanojo ga Flag wo Oraretara_ (Ch.12)
_Kisei Kanojo Sana - Parasistence Sana_ (Ch.2)
_Komorebi no Kuni_ (Ch.7-11)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.58)
_Maga Tsuki_ (Ch.26)
_Maou na Ore to Fushi-hime no Yubiwa_ (Ch.2)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.75)
_Ratman_ (Ch.47)
_Stand Up!!_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Hebe (May 25, 2013)

Kubera - 40-48


----------



## Toriko (May 25, 2013)

Magi - Adventure of Sinbad
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 56-69
Toriko 234
Shingeki no Kyojin 34-45


----------



## Magician (May 25, 2013)

_Fairy Tail: 332
Kuroko no Basuke: 181-190_


----------



## Blαck (May 26, 2013)

Dragons Rioting ch.3


----------



## Brian (May 26, 2013)

_Vagabond_ Ch. 315


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2013)

*Today:*

_Dansai Bunri no Crime Edge_ (Ch.22)
_Doubt!_ (Ch.1)
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.3)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko._ (Ch.19)
_K-On! College_ (Prologue)
_Komorebi no Kuni_ (Ch.12-15)
_Oh. Is this what happened?_ (One-Shot)
_Psycho Busters_ (Ch.28)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.229)


----------



## Toriko (May 26, 2013)

HSDK 70-88


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 26, 2013)

fairy tail chapter 332.

soul eater chapter 110.


----------



## dhilonv (May 26, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 045
Nanatsu no Taizai 030
Ookiku Furikabutte 091
Sinbad 005
The Breaker: New Waves 118


----------



## Blαck (May 26, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai ch. 30


----------



## Hebe (May 26, 2013)

Kubera - 49-57


----------



## egressmadara (May 26, 2013)

Seiken no Katanakaji chapters 0-2 [The Sacred Blacksmith]


----------



## Magician (May 26, 2013)

*Today:*

_Nanatsu no Taizai: 30
Adventures of Sinbad: 5
Hunter x Hunter: 186-204
Kuroko no Basuke: 181-190
Dragons Rioting: 3_


----------



## Pringles (May 26, 2013)

Akame ga Kiru! Ch 036
Until Death Do Us Ch 151 
Buyuden Ch 102
Its Not My Fault That Im Not Popular Ch 041
High School of the Dead Ch 030


----------



## Imagine (May 26, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai ch.30
Adventures of Sinbad ch.5
Feng Shen Ji II ch.7


----------



## Stannis (May 26, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai  30

Feng Shen Ji 45


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2013)

*Today:*

_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.63)
_Blade Play_ (Ch.24)
_Freezing_ (Ch.124)
_Fukashigi Philia_ (Ch.12)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.523)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to_ (Ch.147)
_Megu Milk_ (Ch.10)
_Pink de Pink_ (Ch.7-8) *[/Complete]*
_Puppy Lovers_ (Ch.15-16)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 27, 2013)

freezing chapter 124.


----------



## Killerqueen (May 27, 2013)

Dorohedoro Ch. 40-62
Steel ball run Ch. 50-66
Terra Formars Ch. 30-41


----------



## Hebe (May 27, 2013)

Kubera - Volume 1: Chapters 58-100, Volume 2: Chapters 1-42

Up to date with it. Need more


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 27, 2013)

Dragon rioting 1-3
Nanatsu no Taizai  29-30
Freezing 124
Noblesse 286


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 27, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 201 - 202
Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic: 8 - 10
Violence Jack: 1
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia: 23 - 24


----------



## Magician (May 27, 2013)

_Kuroko no Basuke: 191-200
Hunter x Hunter: 204-224
Minamoto-kun Monogatari: 80
Great Teacher Onizuka: 15-20_


----------



## Brian (May 28, 2013)

_It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular!_ Ch. 1-30


----------



## dhilonv (May 28, 2013)

Crows 093
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 207


----------



## Imagine (May 28, 2013)

Terra Formars ch.1-10


----------



## Blαck (May 28, 2013)

Legend of Maian ch.67


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2013)

*Today:*



_Amahara-kun_ (Ch.5 & One-Shot)
_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.44-46+special)
_Blade Play_ (Ch.25)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.407)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.229)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.80)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.12)
_Soutaisei Moteron_ (Ch.2-3)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 28, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 203 - 205
Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic: 11 - 12
Violence Jack: 2 - 3
Black Lagoon: 83


----------



## SaskeKun (May 28, 2013)

Kuroko no Basket 214


----------



## Magician (May 28, 2013)

Hunter x Hunter: 225-227
Kuroko no Basuke: 201-205
Great Teacher Onizuka: 21-26


----------



## Imagine (May 29, 2013)

Terra Formars ch.11-20
Witch Hunter ch.87


----------



## Blαck (May 29, 2013)

Witch Hunter ch.67


----------



## Brian (May 29, 2013)

_Vinland Saga_ Ch. 93
_It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular!_ Ch. 31-35
_Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou_ Ch. 51-55


----------



## dhilonv (May 29, 2013)

Again!! 040
Bleach 539
Naruto 632
Ookiku Furikabutte 092
Shokugeki no Soma 024


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2013)

*Today:*


_Again!!_ (Ch.40)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.162)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.74)
_Hana-kun to Koisuru Watashi_ (Ch.9)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.82)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.207)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.66)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.214)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.88)
_Riko to Haru to Onsen to Iruka_ (Ch.5)
_Sensei to Watashi_ (Ch.8)
_Sukitte Ii na yo._ (Ch.39)
_Working!_ (Ch.108)


----------



## Stringer (May 29, 2013)

Kangoku Gakuen c.63
Magi c.1-4


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 29, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 205 - 206
Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic: 12 - 13
Violence Jack: 3 - 4
Bleach: 539
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure part 8 Jojolion: 21


----------



## Imagine (May 29, 2013)

Naruto ch.632
Bleach. ch.539
Terra Formas ch.21-41


----------



## Magician (May 29, 2013)

Bleach: 539
Naruto: 632
Kuroko no Basuke: 206-210
Toriko: 235
Smokey B.B.: 1


----------



## SaskeKun (May 29, 2013)

Naruto    632


----------



## Blαck (May 29, 2013)

Naruto ch.632
Bleach ch.539
Deadman wonderland ch.56


----------



## dhilonv (May 30, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 044
Hajime no Ippo 1010
Ookiku Furikabutte 093


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2013)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.206)
_Bleach_ (Ch.539)
_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.13)
_Kanojotachi no Saishuu Teiri_ (Ch.4)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.42)
_Kono Onee-san wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.20)
_Love Tyrant_ (Ch.9)
_Megu Milk_ (Ch.11)
_Mel Kano_ (Ch.30)
_Naruto_ (Ch.632)
_Needless_ (Ch.113)
_Ratman_ (Ch.48)
_Sekai Seifuku Sekirara Jogakkan_ (Ch.14)
_Suashi no Meteorite_ (Ch.14)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.45)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.61)


----------



## Stannis (May 30, 2013)

Akira vol5
Beelzebub 206


----------



## Pringles (May 30, 2013)

Crime Zone Ch 009
Shuuen no Shiori Ch 005 
Sengoku Strays Ch 027
Zekkyou Gakkyuu Vol 07 Ch 035
Buyuden Ch 103
Yae no Sakura Ch 003
Ikusaba Animation Ch 004
Pupa Ch 007 
Seiten no Hekigan Ch 004 
Accel World / Dural - Magisa Garden Ch 002


----------



## Magician (May 30, 2013)

The God of High School: 110
Hunter x Hunter: 228
Kuroko no Basuke: 210-214
20th Century Boys: 1-22


----------



## Hebe (May 30, 2013)

Kubera - Chapter 43
Naruto - Chapter 632
Bleach - Chapter 539


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 30, 2013)

Durarara!!: 15


----------



## Brian (May 31, 2013)

_It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular!_ Ch. 36-41
_Toriko_ Ch. 235


----------



## leokiko (May 31, 2013)

Kingdom 119~121
OPM by ONE 42~44
OPM Murata 24.2
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu 44


----------



## dhilonv (May 31, 2013)

Billy Bat 101
Fairy Tail 333
Haikyu!! 062
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 208
Kuroko no Basket 213-214
Onepunch-Man 031
Shokugeki no Soma 025
Silver Spoon 076


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2013)

*Today:*

_Aimane: Akuma na Kanojo wo Produce_ (Ch.12)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.64)
_Gun X Clover_ (Ch.13)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.208)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.215)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.76)


----------



## Magician (May 31, 2013)

Fairy Tail: 333
Kuroko no Basuke: 215
20th Century Boys: 22-44


----------



## Stringer (May 31, 2013)

Vagabond c.315
Onepunch Man c.1-2


----------



## egressmadara (May 31, 2013)

ONEPUNCH-MAN (chapter 32)
Assassination Classroom (chapter 44)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 31, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 207 - 208
Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic: 13 - 14 
Violence Jack: 4 - 5
Onepunch man: 31


----------



## Blαck (May 31, 2013)

God of Highschool ch,110
HSDK ch.526
FairyTail ch.333
Gun X Clover ch.13


----------



## Stannis (May 31, 2013)

Akira vol6
Vinland Saga 90-92


----------



## Brian (Jun 1, 2013)

_Billy Bat_ Ch. 101
_Oyasumi Punpun_ Ch. 61-70


----------



## Blαck (Jun 1, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji ch.1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2013)

*Today:*


_Again!!_ (Ch.41)
_Bokura wa Minna Ikiteiru!_ (Ch.1-6+extra)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.333)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.76)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 1, 2013)

Again!! 041
Hajime no Ippo 1011
Nisekoi 076


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 1, 2013)

Code breaker: 220


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 1, 2013)

*B Gata H Kei* - Chapters 1-36


----------



## Stringer (Jun 1, 2013)

The Monkey King c.1-9
Killer Stall c.4-11
Onepunch Man c.3-6


----------



## Killerqueen (Jun 1, 2013)

Akira vol. 1-6
Dorohedoro Ch. 46-91
I am a hero Ch.1-46
20th Century boys Vol. 1-2


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 1, 2013)

naruto chapter 632.

bleach chapter 539.

fairy tail chapter 333.

beelzebub chapter 206.

deadman wonderland chapter 56.


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 2, 2013)

Code Breaker 220
Dragons Rioting 001-004
Nanatsu no Taizai 031


----------



## Magician (Jun 2, 2013)

20th Century Boys: 44-65
Magi: 183
Nanatsu no Taizai: 31


----------



## Blαck (Jun 2, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji ch.9-24


----------



## evil_kenshin (Jun 2, 2013)

read vol 25 of berserk & vol 22 of claymore


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2013)

*Today:*

_Chichi ga Loli na Mono de_ (Ch.4)
_Deadman Wonderland_ (Ch.56)
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.4)
_Hallelujah Overdrive!_ (Ch.10)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.524)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.67)
_Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei_ (Ch.18)
_Onnanoko ga H na Manga Egaicha Dame desu ka?_ (Ch.3)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.41-42)
_Shishunki no Iron Maiden_ (Ch.9)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.230)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.21)
_Yuri Mekuru Hibi_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 2, 2013)

*B Gata H Kei* - Chapters 37-71


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 3, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 046
Magi 183
Sinbad 006


----------



## slumpy (Jun 3, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai: 31

Kubera  24 - 37 ( loving this one)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2013)

*Today:*


_Code Breaker_ (Ch.220)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.88)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.408)
_Rika_ (Ch.13.5)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.34)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.22)


----------



## Magician (Jun 3, 2013)

Adventures of Sinbad: 6
Dragon Ball: 171-172
20th Century Boys: 66-76


----------



## Stringer (Jun 3, 2013)

The Monkey King c.10-13 *[END]*
Kangoku Gakuen c.64
Killer Stall c.12-18
Magi c.5-23
Feng Shen Ji c.46


----------



## Stannis (Jun 3, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji  46
Nanatsu no Taizai 30-31
Kingdom 1-10


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 209 - 211
Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic: 14 - 15
Violence Jack: 6 - 12
Durarara!!: 15-18


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 3, 2013)

*B Gata H Kei* - Chapters 72-118


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 4, 2013)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 209
Soul Eater 110


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2013)

*Today:*


_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.65-66)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.209)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.230)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.6)
_Oukoku Game_ (Ch.1)
_Rosario to Vampire: Season II _(Ch.64)
_Soukyuu no Lapis Lazuli_ (Ch.3)
_Tsuki Tsuki_ (Ch.24)
_Tsuki Tsuiki X Gakou Ou Crossover_ (Special)


----------



## Saishin (Jun 4, 2013)

Blood Lad chap 24


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 4, 2013)

Durarara!!: 19


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 4, 2013)

*B Gata H Kei* - Chapters 119-136


----------



## Blαck (Jun 5, 2013)

Black Bullet ch.7
Feng Shen Ji ch. 30-37


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 5, 2013)

Again!! 042
Bleach 540
Gamaran 189
Naruto 633
Silver Spoon 077
One Piece 710


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2013)

*Today:*


_Again!!_ (Ch.42)
_Esprit_ (Ch.18-19)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.86)
_Hana-kun to Koisuru Watashi_ (Ch.10)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to_ (Ch.148)
_Oukoku Game_ (Ch.2)
_Psycho Busters_ (Ch.29)
_Reversible!_ (Ch.13)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.32)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 5, 2013)

naruto chapter 633.

bleach chapter 540.

one piece chapter 710.


----------



## GMF (Jun 5, 2013)

Naruto - ch. 633

Bleach - ch. 540


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Violence Jack: 13 - 18
Durarara!!: 19 - 21
Bleach: 540
One Piece: 710


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 5, 2013)

*B Gata H Kei* - Chapters 137-187


----------



## Blαck (Jun 5, 2013)

naruto ch.633

bleach ch.540

one piece ch.710


----------



## Magician (Jun 5, 2013)

Naruto: 633
Bleach: 540
One Piece: 710
Toriko: 236
Minamoto-kun Monogatori: 81


----------



## Imagine (Jun 6, 2013)

Naruto ch.633
Bleach ch.540
One Piece ch.710
Toriko ch.236
Saint Seiya Lost Canvas ch.151-160


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 6, 2013)

*Bleach* 540
*One Piece* 710
*Naruto* 633
*Psycho Busters* 29


----------



## Brian (Jun 6, 2013)

_Haru yo Koi_ (One Shot)
_Himawari_ (One Shot)
_Ozanari-kun_ (One Shot)
_Toriko_ Ch. 236
_One Piece_ Ch. 710
_Bleach_ Ch. 540
_Naruto _Ch. 633


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 6, 2013)

Fairy Tail 334
Haikyuu!! 063


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2013)

*Today:*


_Abnormal-kei Joshi_ (Ch.6)
_Bleach_ (Ch.540)
_Bonnouji_ (Ch.28)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.75)
_High Spec Lovers_ (One-Shot)
_Mel Kano_ (Ch.31)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.81)
_Mondlicht: Tsuki no Tsubasa_ (Ch.21)
_Naruto_ (Ch.633)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.77)
_Stand Up!!_ (Ch.2)
_Unreal_ (One-Shot)


----------



## Imagine (Jun 6, 2013)

Saint Seiya:Lost Canvas ch.161-190
Claymore extras 1-4
God of Highschool ch.111
Dragon Ball ch.173 (Don't even know why I read it, just did)
Witch Hunter ch.88
City of Darkness ch.47


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 6, 2013)

beelzebub chapter 207.

gantz chapter 382.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 6, 2013)

Beelzebub 207
Gantz 382
Kingdom 11-20


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 6, 2013)

*B Gata H Kei* - Chapters 188-226


----------



## Blαck (Jun 6, 2013)

City of Darkness ch.47
God of Highschool ch.110
Witch Hunter ch.88


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2013)

_Gantz_ Ch. 382


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2013)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.207)
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.55-82) *[/Complete]*
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.9)
_In Bura!_ (Ch.14) *[/Complete]*
_Maga Tsuki_ (Ch.27)
_Metal Heart_ (Ch.37)
_Ojou-sama wa Nigedashita_ (Ch.9-11)
_Seishun Pop!_ (Ch.18-21)
_Te to Kuchi_ (Ch.2)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.42)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.58)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 7, 2013)

fairy tail chapter 334.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 7, 2013)

Saint Seiya: Lost Canvas ch.194-223 [*END*]
Shingeki no Kyojin ch.46


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 212 - 216
Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic: 16 -17


----------



## Stringer (Jun 7, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin c.46
Magi c.24-27
Killer Stall c.19-21


----------



## Blαck (Jun 7, 2013)

Madan no Ou ch.9


----------



## Magician (Jun 7, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin: 46
Fairy Tail: 334
The God of High School: 111
Terra Formars: 1-6


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 7, 2013)

*B Gata H Kei* - Chapters 227-246


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2013)

_Oyasumi Punpun_ Ch. 71-82
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ Ch. 46
_It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular!_ Ch. 42


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 8, 2013)

Again!! 043
Kuroko no Basket 215-216
Nisekoi 077


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2013)

*Today:*


_Baketeriya_ (Ch.20)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.77)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.334)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.525)
_Megu Miruku_ (Ch.12)
_Psycho Busters_ (Ch.30)
_Renai Shimasen ka?_ (Ch.12)
_Shishunki no Iron Maiden_ (Ch.10)
_The Feelings We All Must Endure_ (Ch.2)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.344-345)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 8, 2013)

*B Gata H Kei* - Chapters 247-300 (end)


----------



## Marik Swift (Jun 8, 2013)

*Yesterday:*
*Fairy Tail* | 334
*history's Strongest Disciple Kenichi* | 525​*Today:*
*Witch Hunter* | 01 - 04

Awesome manga btw.​


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 217 - 222
Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic: 18 - 19


----------



## Stannis (Jun 9, 2013)

Aku no hana 1-17


----------



## Magician (Jun 9, 2013)

Dragon Ball: 174
Kuroko no Basuke: 216
DICE: The Cube That Changes Everything: 1-3
Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer: 1-8


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 9, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 047
The Breaker New Waves 119


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2013)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.43)
_Chichi ga Loli na Mono de_ (Ch.5-6)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.19-22)
_Kandachime_ (Ch.41)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.216)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.77)
_No Game No Life_ (Ch.3)
_Sakura Trick_ (Ch.1)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.145)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.46)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.59)


----------



## Stringer (Jun 9, 2013)

Blood and Steel c.42
Killer Stall c.22-31 
Feng Shen Ji c.47
Golondrina c.1-2
Prison School c.65 
Magi c.29-36
JJBA Jojolion c.21
Ran to Haiiro no Sekai c.1-6


----------



## Null (Jun 9, 2013)

So far I've read Nisekoi 77


----------



## Blαck (Jun 9, 2013)

Kangoku Gakuen ch.66
Sekirei ch.145


----------



## Magician (Jun 10, 2013)

20th Century Boys: 77-87
Terra ForMars: 7-9


----------



## Stannis (Jun 10, 2013)

Tower of God 2-66
Feng Shen Ji 47
Aku no hana 18-43


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 10, 2013)

Killer Stall 10 - 35


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 10, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin 046
Shokugeki no Soma 026


----------



## Saishin (Jun 10, 2013)

Ushio and Tora chap 0


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

*Today:*


_Hanayashiki no Juunin Tachi_ (Ch.9-10)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.409)
_Hekikai no AiON_ (Ch.34)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.120-121)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.231)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.82)
_Trinity Seven: 7-nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.28)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.60)
_Yuri Mekuru Hibi_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Stringer (Jun 10, 2013)

Hito Hitori Futari c.43-51
Killer Stall c.32-35


----------



## Magician (Jun 10, 2013)

Adventures of Sinbad: 8
Magi: 184
20th Century Boys: 88-99


----------



## Saishin (Jun 10, 2013)

Ushio and Tora chap 1
Green Blood chap 26-27
Blood Lad chap 25-27


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 223 - 226
Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic: 20 - 21


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 11, 2013)

Magi 184
Sinbad 007


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

*Today:*

_Gou-Dere Bishoujo Nagihara Sora_ (Ch.12)
_Hana-kun to Koisuru Watashi_ (Ch.11)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.72)


----------



## Imagine (Jun 11, 2013)

Adventure of Sinbad ch.7
Magi ch.184
Akame ga kill ch.37
Psyren ch.1-10


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 11, 2013)

Violence Jack: 19 - 20
Akama Ga Kill: 37


----------



## Brian (Jun 11, 2013)

_Oyasumi Punpun_ Ch. 83-121
_Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou_ Ch. 56-60


----------



## Blαck (Jun 11, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai ch.38


----------



## Stannis (Jun 12, 2013)

Akame ga kill  37
Nanatsu no Taizai  38
Kingdom 25-35


----------



## Magician (Jun 12, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai: 38
20th Century Boys: 99 - 121


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 12, 2013)

Again!! 044
Bleach 541
Nanatsu no Taizai 032
Naruto 634
One Piece 711
Worst 129-130


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2013)

*Today:*


_Absolute Duo_ (Ch.1)
_Again!!_ (Ch.44)
_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.37)
_Dennou Alice to Inaba-kun_ (Ch.7)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 3rei!!_ (Ch.6-7)
_Papa no iukoto wo kikinasai!_ (Ch.11.5)
_Riko to Haru to Onsen to Iruka_ (Ch.6)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.62)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.346)


----------



## Toriko (Jun 12, 2013)

Toriko 237
HSDK 196-236


----------



## Misao (Jun 12, 2013)

_Sidonia no Kishi _(Ch.2)
_Abara _(Ch.1)   
_Ilegenes - Kokuyou no Kiseki _(Ch.1)
_Karneval_ (Ch.1)
_L.O.V.E. _(Ch.1)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 13, 2013)

Violence Jack: 21 - 23
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 227 - 232
Getter Robo: 0 - 9
Bleach: 541
One Piece: 711


----------



## Blαck (Jun 13, 2013)

Toriko ch.237


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 13, 2013)

Gamaran 190


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2013)

*Today:*


_Blade Play_ (Ch.26-27)
_Bleach_ (Ch.541)
_Himitsu no Akuma-chan_ (Ch.13)
_Komorebi no Kuni_ (Ch.16)
_Mousou Kikou - Adolescence Avatar_ (Ch.2-4)
_Naruto_ (Ch.634)
_Pastel_ (Ch.120)
_Saki_ (Ch.112)
_Sense_ (Ch.19)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.45-46)
_Yaotsukumo_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Blαck (Jun 13, 2013)

Trinity seven ch.28
God of Highschool ch.112
Black bullet ch.8


----------



## Stringer (Jun 13, 2013)

Killer Stall c.36
Monster c.72-79
Magi c.37-41


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 14, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 233 - 238
Rurouni Kenshin: Kinema-ban: Complete
Onepunch Man: 32
Ghost in the Shell Arise: Sleepless Eye: 3


----------



## Saishin (Jun 14, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin ep 46


----------



## GMF (Jun 14, 2013)

Fairy Tail - Ch. 335


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 14, 2013)

Fairy Tail 335
Nisekoi 078
Onepunch-Man 032
Sket Dance 243-246


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2013)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.208)
_Komorebi no Kuni_ (Ch.17-18)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.78)
_Onee-chan ga Mamotte Ageru!_ (Ch.4)
_Seikon no Qwaser_ (Ch.45)
_Sekai Seifuku Sekirara Jogakkan_ (Ch.15)
_Sense_ (Ch.20)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament_ (Ch.0)
_Tora Kiss: A School Odyssey_ (Ch.10-11)


----------



## Stannis (Jun 14, 2013)

Kingdom vol5


----------



## Blαck (Jun 15, 2013)

HSDK ch.526
Seikon no qwaser ch.42
Kisei Kanojo sana ch.3


----------



## Magician (Jun 15, 2013)

TerraFoMars: 3-19
Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer: 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2013)

*Today:*



_Boku to Boku_ (Ch.6)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.335)
_Kisei Kanojo Sana - Parasistence Sana_ (Ch.3)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.7)
_Otoko no Ko Days_ (Ch.6) *[/Complete]*
_Sket Dance_ (Ch.243-246)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.63-64)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 15, 2013)

Shokugeki no Soma 027


----------



## Stringer (Jun 15, 2013)

Battle Angel Alita: Last Order c.120-121
Monster c.80-87
Killer Stall c.37


----------



## Blαck (Jun 15, 2013)

Shokugeki no soma ch.27
Girls the Wilds ch.90


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2013)

*Today:*


_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.126)
_Anfang_ (One-Shot)
_Citrus_ (Ch.4)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.41)
_Kami Sen_ (Ch.22)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.33.5)
_Kisei Kanojo Sana - Parasistence Sana_ (Ch.4)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu._ (Ch.13)
_Little Jumper_ (Ch.20)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.10)
_Ojou-sama wa Nigedashita_ (Ch.12)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.231)


----------



## Stannis (Jun 16, 2013)

Kingdom vol6


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 16, 2013)

The Breaker: New Waves 120


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2013)

*Shingeki no Kyojin* - 1


----------



## Blαck (Jun 16, 2013)

Gamaran ch.191
Feng Shen ji II ch.10


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 16, 2013)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion* - Chapters 89-94


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 17, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 045
Dragons Rioting 005
Feng Shen Ji 048
Gamaran 191
Hajime no Ippo 1012-1014
Kuroko no Basket 217
Magi 185
Nanatsu no Taizai 033
Sinbad 008


----------



## Magician (Jun 17, 2013)

Adventures of Sinbad: 8
Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer: 12-16
20th Century Boys: 126-133
Nanatsu no Taizai: 33
Mutou Black: 1


----------



## Imagine (Jun 17, 2013)

Tower of God ch. 147
Gamaran ch.191
Feng Shen Ji II ch.10
Adventure of Sinbad ch.8
Nanatsu no taizai ch.33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2013)

*Today:*

_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.46)
_Dansai Bunri no Crime Edge_ (Ch.23)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.232)
_Kisei Kanojo Sana - Parasistence Sana_ (Ch.5)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to_ (Ch.149)
_Mel Kano_ (Ch.32)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.77)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.94)
_Nana to Kaoru: Black Label_ (Ch.35)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru Ai_ (Ch.2)
_Seishun Pop!_ (Ch.22)
_Shishunki no Iron Maiden_ (Ch.11)


----------



## Stannis (Jun 17, 2013)

Tower of God  147
Feng Shen Ji II  10
Aku no Hana 46
Nanatsu no Taizai 33
Kingdom vol7


----------



## Mako (Jun 17, 2013)

*Shingeki no Kyojin* 2-13


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 17, 2013)

*One Punch Man 32*


----------



## Blαck (Jun 17, 2013)

Dragons Rioting ch.5
Nanatsu no taizai ch.33
Magi ch.185


----------



## Brian (Jun 18, 2013)

_Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou_ Ch. 61-70


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2013)

*Today:*



_Baby Steps_ (Ch.163)
_Chu Bra!!_ (Ch.48) *[/Complete]*
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.5)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.87)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.526)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.217)
_Riko to Haru to Onsen to Iruka_ (Ch.7)
_Sensei to Boku_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 18, 2013)

Haikyu!! 064
Skip Beat 201


----------



## Stannis (Jun 18, 2013)

Kingdom vol8


----------



## DocTerror (Jun 18, 2013)

Finally got caught up to latest volume of Nozoki Ana. Holy shit this series is crazy. It makes To Love Ru look tame


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2013)

*Today:*


_Again!!_ (Ch.45)
_Brand New School Day_ (One-Shot)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.78)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Ch.1)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.410)
_Hallelujah Overdrive!_ (Ch.11)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.83)
_Need A Girl_ (Ch.48-57)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.53)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.347)


----------



## Blαck (Jun 19, 2013)

Usotsuki Paradox ch.46
Naruto ch.635
Bleach ch.542
Seishun Pop ch.22


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 19, 2013)

Again!! 045
Bleach 542
Naruto 635


----------



## Imagine (Jun 19, 2013)

Naruto ch.636
Bleach ch.542
Sengoku Youko ch. 21-40
Dragon Ball ch.176
Soul Eater ch.111


----------



## Stannis (Jun 19, 2013)

Bleach  542
Kingdom vol 9


----------



## Blαck (Jun 19, 2013)

Soul Eater ch.111
Special Martial arts extreme hell private High school ch.23


----------



## Magician (Jun 20, 2013)

Naruto: 636
Bleach: 542
Toriko: 238
Terra ForMars: 20-22
Dragon Ball: 195


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 20, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 239 - 245
Bleach: 542
Jojolion: 22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2013)

*Today:*


_Blade Play_ (Ch.28)
_Bleach_ (Ch.542)
_Dagasy - Houkago Chounouryoku Sensou_ (Ch.4)
_Hikaru to Hikari_ (extra)
_Komorebi no Kuni_ (Ch.19-29)
_Naruto_ (Ch.635)
_Oku-san_ (Ch.8)
_Otasuke Miko Miko-chan_ (Ch.7)
_Shurabara!_ (Ch.1-2)
_To Love-Ru Darkness: Bangaihen_ (Ch.13)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.12)


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 21, 2013)

Kurosagi chapters 1-77


----------



## Blαck (Jun 21, 2013)

Shurabara ch.2
The God of highschool ch.113


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 21, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 046
Fairy Tail 336
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 210
Nisekoi 079
Shokugeki no Soma 028


----------



## Stannis (Jun 21, 2013)

Kingdom 120-137
Historie 1-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2013)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.164)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.209)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.67)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.46)
_Damatte Watashi no Iu Koto Kikinasai!_ (One-Shot)
_Doubt!_ (Ch.2)
_Family Compilation_ (One-Shot)
_Hana-kun to Koisuru Watashi_ (Ch.12-13)
_Heavenly Garden Where The Maidens Bloom_ (Ch.1)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.210)
_Kono Onee-san wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.21)
_My Doll House_ (Ch.17)
_Nozomi x Kimio_ (Ch.10)
_Working!!_ (Ch.109)


----------



## GMF (Jun 21, 2013)

Fairy Tail - Chapter 336


----------



## Blαck (Jun 21, 2013)

FairyTail ch.336
HSDK ch.526
Shokugeki no Souma ch.28


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 22, 2013)

Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 46
Neon Genesis Evangelion: 95


----------



## Blαck (Jun 22, 2013)

The Breaker New Waves ch.121
Tokage no Ou ch.14


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 22, 2013)

Haikyuu!! 065
Kuroko no Basket 218


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2013)

*Today:*


_Afterschool Girl_ (One-Shot)
_Aiyoku no Eustia_ (Ch.12)
_Evergreen_ (Ch.11)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.336)
_Hadi Girl_ (Ch.1-2)
_Hana-kun to Koisuru Watashi_ (Ch.14)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko._ (Ch.20)
_Kanojo ga Flag wo Oraretara_ (Ch.13-14)
_Kenshin no Succeed_ (Ch.0)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.59)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.79)
_Ratman_ (Ch.49)
_Senpai's Afterschool_ (One-Shot)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.35)


----------



## Stannis (Jun 22, 2013)

Historie vol2-5


----------



## Toriko (Jun 22, 2013)

Toriko 238
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 300-336
Terra Formars 1-20


----------



## Stringer (Jun 22, 2013)

Battle Angel Alita: Last Order c.122
Prison School c.67
Blood and Steel c.44
Okusan c.8
Killer Stall c.40
Jojolion c.22
Vagabond c.316


----------



## Blαck (Jun 22, 2013)

KITSUNE NO AKUMA TO KUROI MADOUSHO ch.19
City of Darkness ch.48


----------



## Magician (Jun 22, 2013)

Dice: 5
20th Century Boys: 134-145
Kuroko no Basuke: 218


----------



## Brian (Jun 23, 2013)

_Vagabond_ Ch. 316
_Vinland Saga_ Ch. 94


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 23, 2013)

Vinland Saga 30-50
Hotel (and the other assorted one-shots)
Hotel: From 2079 (original version)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 23, 2013)

Silver Spoon 078
The Breaker: New Waves 121


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2013)

*Today:*

_Baketeriya_ (Ch.21)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.79)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.38)
_Kebukurohatsu, Zensekai Yuki!_ (Ch.5.5-7)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.233)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.218)
_Look at me Class Rep_ (One-Shot)
_String Dolls_ (Ch.11-15) *[/Complete]*
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.232)
_Tokage no Ou_ (Ch.14)


----------



## Stannis (Jun 23, 2013)

Vagabond  316
Vinland Saga  94


----------



## Magician (Jun 23, 2013)

Hoshi no Samidare: 17
Terra ForMars: 23


----------



## Imagine (Jun 23, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji II ch.11
Magi ch.186
Adventure of Sinbad ch.9
Tower of God ch.148
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure PT 5 ch.91-100


----------



## Blαck (Jun 24, 2013)

Magi ch.186
Breaker ch.17
Berserk ch.1-4
Nanatsu noTaizai ch.34


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 24, 2013)

Bloody Monday - Last Season 026-029
Feng Shen Ji 049
Magi 186
Nanatsu no Taizai 034
Rookies 220-224
Sinbad 009


----------



## Magician (Jun 24, 2013)

Magi: 186
Sinbad: 9
Nanatsu no Taizai: 34
Terra ForMars: 23-26
Hoshi no Samidare: 18
20th Century Boys: 146-157


----------



## Stannis (Jun 24, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 49
Kingdom 138-142
Tower of God 148
Nanatsu no Taizai 34


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2013)

*Today:*


_D-Frag_ (Ch.47)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.411)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko._ (Ch.21)
_Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Madousho_ (Ch.18)
_Seirei Tsukai no Kenbu_ (Ch.9)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.78)
_Sweet Magic Syndrome_ (Ch.1)
_Tokyo Ravens_ (Ch.18)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.43)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 25, 2013)

Vinland Saga: 94


----------



## Brian (Jun 25, 2013)

_Gantz_ Ch. 383(End)
_It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular!_ Ch. 43


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2013)

*Today:*


_3.3.7 Byooshi!!_ (Ch.1-41)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.165)
_Bamboo Blade B_ (Ch.1-15) 
_Bamboo Blade C_ (Ch.1)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.68)
_Ojou-sama wa Nigedashita_ (Ch.13)
_Sekai Seifuku Sekirara Jogakkan_ (Ch.16)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.61)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 25, 2013)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 211


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2013)

Decided to read Zexal ... its the same thing.

Finished Volume 1.


----------



## egressmadara (Jun 25, 2013)

Trigun Maximum chapters 95-97.
Yumekui Merry chapter 61
Houshin Engi chapter 1.


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 26, 2013)

Again!! 046
Bleach 543
Gamaran 192
Hajime no Ippo 1015-1016
Naruto 636
One Piece 712


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2013)

*Today:*

_12 Beast_ (Ch.2)
_3.3.7 Byooshi!!_ (Ch.42-69)
_Again!!_ (Ch.46)
_History Strongest Disciple_ (Ch.527)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.1)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.39)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.31)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.211)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.109)
_Sweet Magic Syndrome_ (Ch.2-4)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.26-28)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 26, 2013)

naruto chapter 636.

bleach chapter 543.

one piece chapter 712.

gantz chapter 383.


----------



## egressmadara (Jun 26, 2013)

Finished Trigun Maximum(chapters 98-99). Trigun is pretty good. _Moving on......_


----------



## GMF (Jun 26, 2013)

Naruto - Chapter .636
Bleach - Chapter .543


----------



## Toriko (Jun 26, 2013)

Toriko 239
One Piece 712
Bleach 543
Naruto 636


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 27, 2013)

Shaman King Flowers chapter 14
Otoyomegatari chapter 30


----------



## Blαck (Jun 27, 2013)

Naruto ch.636
Toriko ch.239
One Piece ch.712
Bleach ch.543
Tokyo Ravens ch.13
Kurogane Hime ch.5.5


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 27, 2013)

One Piece: 712
Bleach: 543
Violence Jack: 24
Saint Young Men: 25
Ghost in the Shell Arise Sleepless Eye : 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2013)

*Today:*



_Baby Steps_ (Ch.166)
_Blade Play_ (Ch.29)
_Bleach_ (Ch.543)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to_ (Ch.150)
_Naruto_ (Ch.636)
_Plastic Nee-san_ (Ch.1-9) *[/Dropped]*
_Sekai no Hate de Aimashou_ (Ch.32)
_Sweet Magic Syndrome_ (Ch.5-6)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.43)
_Watashi no Tomodachi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui._ (Ch.5)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.185)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.348)


----------



## Magician (Jun 27, 2013)

20th Century Boys: 158-170
Hoshi no Samidare: 20 *[/Dropped]*
Terra ForMars: 27-30
Toriko: 239


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 27, 2013)

beelzebub chapter 210.

deadman wonderland chapter 57.

toriko chapter 239.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 28, 2013)

Gangsta: 21


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 28, 2013)

Fairy Tail 337
Nisekoi 080
The Breaker: New Waves 122


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2013)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.210)
_Komorebi no Kuni_ (Ch.30-31)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.60)
_Momorubu_ (Ch.1-8)
_Seikoku no Ryuu Kishi_ (Ch.18)
_Shiinake no Hitobito_ (Ch.18-19)
_Sweet Magic Syndrome_ (Ch.7-8)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.26)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 28, 2013)

fairy tail chapter 337.


----------



## santanico (Jun 28, 2013)

Berserk volume 13.... woah


----------



## Blαck (Jun 28, 2013)

Fairy Tail ch.337
HSDK ch.528
Shokugeki no Souma ch.29
Berserk ch.11-15
Deadman Wonderland ch.57
Seikoku no ryuu kishi ch.18


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Tail Star: 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2013)

*Today:*


_Aiyoku no Eustia_ (Ch.13)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.167)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.34)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.337)
_Hana-kun to Koisuru Watashi_ (Ch.15)
_History Strongest Dsiciple Kenichi_ (Ch.528)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.84)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.80)
_Sabagebu!_ (Ch.1-3)
_Stand Up!_ (Ch.3)
_Sweet Magic Syndrome_ (Ch.9-10)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Ch.6)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.16)


----------



## Blαck (Jun 29, 2013)

Berserk ch.15-50
Rising X Rydeen ch.13
Slam Dunk! ch.2


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 29, 2013)

Haikyuu!! 066
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 212
Shokugeki no Soma 029


----------



## Magician (Jun 29, 2013)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail: 337
Minamoto-kun Monogatari: 85
Terra ForMars: 31-32
20th Century Boys: 163-170
Dice: 5
Sengoku Youko: 1_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2013)

*Today:*



_Bloomed in Action_ (Ch.1-5)
_Half & Half_ (Ch.6)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.212)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.234)
_Melty Blood X_ (Ch.5-6)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.13)
_Shishunki no Iron Maiden_ (Ch.212)
_Sweet Magic Syndrome_ (Ch.11)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.233)
_Tsuki Tsuki_ (Ch.25)


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jun 30, 2013)

Shinya Shokudo: ch. 18
Ch?jin Gakuen: ch. 01
Peak (Im Gang-hyeok): ch.15


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 30, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 047
Kangoku Gakuen 001-008
Hunter X Hunter 001-008
Magi - Labyrinth of Magic 187


----------



## Magician (Jun 30, 2013)

Magi - Labyrinth of Magic: 187
Sengoku Youko: 1-6


----------



## Imagine (Jun 30, 2013)

Vinland Saga ch.1-30
Magi ch.187
Feng Shen Ji II ch.12
Tower of God ch.169


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2013)

*Today:*

_8♀1♂_ (Ch.27)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.69-70)
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.6)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.412)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.40)
_Komorebi no Kuni_ (Ch.33-34)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.85)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.28)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.95)
_Rosario to Vampire: Season II_ (Ch.65)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.41)
_Uwagaki_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Blαck (Jul 1, 2013)

Dragons Rioting ch.6
Rosario+Vampire II ch.65
Tsuki Tsuki ch.25
Deadman Wonderlan ch.65.2
Berserk ch.20-88
Feng Shen ji II ch.12


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 246 - 249


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 1, 2013)

Dragons Rioting 006
Feng Shen Ji 050
Nanatsu no Taizai 035
Silver Spoon 079
Soul Eater 111


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2013)

*Today:*


_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.38)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_  (Ch.127-129)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.80)
_Hitsugime no Chaika_ (Ch.16)
_Saki_ (Ch.113)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.79)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.46)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.73)


----------



## Imagine (Jul 1, 2013)

Vinland Saga ch.31-50
Nanatsu No Taizai ch.35
Akame Ga Kill ch.38


----------



## Fiona (Jul 1, 2013)

I read some of monster musume no iru nichijou 

I read a reference to it on another site and checked it out. 

Its actually pretty damn hilarious from a girls perspective


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 2, 2013)

Akama Ga Kill!: 38


----------



## Blαck (Jul 2, 2013)

Akame ga Kiru! ch.38
Ojousama wa Nigedashita ch.14
Berserk vol.15-18


----------



## Magician (Jul 2, 2013)

*Today:*

_JJBA Part I: 1-8
Magi: 187
Minamoto-kun Monogatari: 85
Nanatsu no Taizai: 35
Terra ForMars: 33-34
20th Century  Boys: 171-181_


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 2, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 048
Barakamon 022
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 213
Monster 060-068


----------



## Stannis (Jul 2, 2013)

Akame ga Kiru 38
Nanatsu no Taizai 35
Kingdom 146-150
Kiseijuu 17-20


----------



## Sablés (Jul 2, 2013)

Akame Ga Kiru  38
Feng Sheng JI 50


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 2, 2013)

The Sacred Blacksmith chapters 36-38 [Recent].


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2013)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.168)
_Barakamon_ (Episode 22)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.71)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.89-99)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.213)
_Ojou-sama wa Nigedashita_ (Ch.14)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.33)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 3, 2013)

Bleach 544
Gamaran 193
Kuroko no Basket 219
Naruto 637
One Piece 713
Sket Dance 247-249


----------



## Imagine (Jul 3, 2013)

Vinland Saga ch.51-94
Naruto ch.637
Bleach ch.544
One Piece ch.713
Gamaran ch.193
Cross Epoch one shot


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 3, 2013)

Yu-Gi-Oh! R 1-5


----------



## Magician (Jul 3, 2013)

*Today: *

_Naruto: 637
Bleach: 544
One Piece: 713
Kuroko no Basuke: 219
Toriko: 240
20th Century Boys: 182-192
Terra ForMars: 35-36
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: 10_


----------



## Lezu (Jul 3, 2013)

BD said:


> Naruto: 637
> Bleach: 544
> One Piece: 713
> Kuroko no Basuke: 219



Same thing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2013)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.169)
_Bleach_ (Ch.544)
_Imawabi no Dakini_ (Ch.3)
_Inaba Rabbits _(Ch.1)
_Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei_ (Ch.19)
_Naruto_ (Ch.637)
_Needless_ (Ch.114) *[/Complete]*
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!_ (Ch.12) *[/Complete]*
_Riko to Haru to Onsen to Iruka_ (Ch.8)
_Shurabara!_ (Ch.3)
_Sket Dance_ (Ch.247-249)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.33)
_Tonari no Raenzel W_ (Ch.16)


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 3, 2013)

Bleach 544
Kuroko no Basket 219
Naruto 637
One Piece 713
Sket Dance 247-249


----------



## Markness (Jul 3, 2013)

Needless 114
Gantz 11-22


----------



## Acetown (Jul 4, 2013)

Horimiya: Ch. 23
Naruto: Ch. 637
Nobleese : Ch 1-33
One Piece: Ch. 713
Bleach: Ch. 544
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei: Ch. 19


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 4, 2013)

One Piece: 713
Bleach: 544
Onepunch man: 33


----------



## Blαck (Jul 4, 2013)

One Piece ch.713
Kisei kanojo sana ch.5
OPM ch.33
Gamaran ch.193


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 4, 2013)

naruto chapter 637.

bleach chapter 544.

one piece chapter 713.

beelzebub chapter 211.


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 4, 2013)

Again!! 047
Gamble Fish 088-099
Nisekoi 081
Onepunch-Man 033


----------



## Saishin (Jul 4, 2013)

Ushio and Tora chap 2-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2013)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.47)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.211)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.37) *[/Complete]*
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.219)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.7)
_Kisei Kanojo Sana - Parasistence Sana_ (Special)


----------



## Blαck (Jul 4, 2013)

Countrouble ch.37 (End)
God of highschool ch.115
Kangoku Gakuen ch.68
Sora no otoshimono ch.72
Kisei kanojo sana ch.6
Berserk vol.22-25


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 5, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 250 - 256


----------



## Saishin (Jul 5, 2013)

Initial D chap 1


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 5, 2013)

Fairy Tail 338-340
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 214
Kuroko no Basket 220
Shokugeki no Soma 030
The Breaker: New Waves 123


----------



## Magician (Jul 5, 2013)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail: 338-340
Kuroko no Basuke: 220
Kingdom: 1-2
Shingeki no Kyojin: 47
Toriko: 240_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2013)

*Today:*


_Blade Play_ (Ch.30)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.14)
_Kisei Kanojo Sana - Parasistence Sana_ (Ch.6)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.81)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.27)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.349)


----------



## Saishin (Jul 5, 2013)

Initial D chap 2-3


----------



## Imagine (Jul 5, 2013)

Fairy Tail Ch.338-340
The Breaker:New Waves ch.123
Shingeki No Kyojin ch.47


----------



## Blαck (Jul 5, 2013)

Berserk vol.26-33
FT ch.338-340
HSDK ch.529
Shokugeki no Souma ch.30
The Breaker ch.123


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 5, 2013)

fairy tail chapters 338-340.


----------



## Mako (Jul 5, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin - 47
Fairy Tail - 338-340
One Punch Man - 1


----------



## Brian (Jul 6, 2013)

_Shingeki no Kyojin_ Ch. 47
_Toriko_ Ch. 240


----------



## Stannis (Jul 6, 2013)

Beelzebub 211
Shingeki no Kyojin 47


----------



## Markness (Jul 6, 2013)

Hiroki Endo's Tapenshu Vol. 1


----------



## Blαck (Jul 6, 2013)

Shurabara! ch.3
Omae o otaku ni shiteyaru kara, Ore o riajuu ni shitekure! ch.9
Ao no Exorcist ch.46.6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2013)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.170)
_Hallelujah Overdrive!_ (Ch.12)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.214)
_Magi Tsuki_ (Ch.28)
_Omae wo Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore wo Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.9)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.234)


----------



## evil_kenshin (Jul 6, 2013)

histories strongest disciple kenichi 529


----------



## Magician (Jul 6, 2013)

*Today:*

_20th Century Boys: 193-203
Terra ForMars: 37-38
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: 10
_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 7, 2013)

freezing chapters 124-126.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2013)

*Today:*

_Ane Log_ (Ch.1-3)
_Boku to Kanojo no Game Sensou_ (Ch.2)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.338-340)
_Freezing_ (Ch.125-126)
_Gunjou_ (Ch.14)
_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.14)
_Kanojo na Senpai_ (one-shot)
_Kawaii Ano Ko no Himitsu wa ne_ (one-shot)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.4-5)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.220)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to_ (Ch.151)
_Mousou Kikou - Adolescence Avatar_ (Ch.5-5.5)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.146)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.47)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.44)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.65)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 7, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 051
Hunter x Hunter 009-017
Kangoku Gakuen 009-018
Magi 188
Nanatsu no Taizai 036
Worst 131


----------



## Magician (Jul 7, 2013)

*Today:*

_Magi: 188
Nanatsu no Taizai: 36
Kuroko no Basuke: 220
20th Century Boys: 204-214
Terra ForMars: 39-40
JJBA Phantom Blood: 11_


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2013)

One piece - chapter 43 through 77

Finally


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 7, 2013)

magi chapter 188.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 8, 2013)

Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 47
Getter Robo: 7-13 Completed
Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 257


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 8, 2013)

Bloody Monday - Last Season 030


----------



## Saishin (Jul 8, 2013)

Ushio and Tora chap 4
Initial D chap 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2013)

*Today:*

_Absolute Duo_ (Ch.2)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.130)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.413)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.235)
_Saki_ (Ch.114)
_Suashi no Meteorite_ (Ch.15)
_Working!!_ (Ch.110)
_Yuri Mekuru Hibi_ (Ch.5)


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2013)

One Piece chapter ? through 94
Air Gear volume 13 (chapter 105-113)


----------



## Magician (Jul 8, 2013)

*Today:*

_Terra ForMars: 41
Tower of God: 1-7
Naruto: 638
Bleach: 545
One Piece: 714
Dice: 7
_


----------



## Saishin (Jul 8, 2013)

009 RE: Cyborg chap 7


----------



## Imagine (Jul 8, 2013)

Rave ch.151-180


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 9, 2013)

Bleach 545
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 215
Naruto 638
One Piece 714


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2013)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.171)
_Hana-kun to Koisuru Watashi_ (Ch.16)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.52)
_Onnanoko ga H na Manga Egaicha Dame desu ka?_ (Ch.4)
_Psycho Busters_ (Ch.31)
_SS Sisters_ (Ch.6)
_Tadashii Ace no Kouryakuhou_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2013)

Air Gear chapter 114 through 132 (volumes 14 & 15)<3


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 9, 2013)

naruto chapter 638.

bleach chapter 545.

one piece chapter 714.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 9, 2013)

Rave ch.181-190
Legend of Arslan ch.1
Gamaran ch.194 [*END*]
Toriko ch.241


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 10, 2013)

Bleach: 545
One Piece: 714


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 10, 2013)

Again!! 048
Arslan Senki 001
Gamaran 194
Silver Spoon 080


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2013)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.48)
_Akarui Sekai Keikaku_ (Ch.12)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.212)
_Bleach_ (Ch.545)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.529)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.215)
_Nana to Kaoru: Black Label_ (Ch.36)
_Naruto_ (Ch.638)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.45)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.350+ Vol.32-34 Omake)


----------



## Blαck (Jul 10, 2013)

Freezing ch.125-126
Suashi no Meteorite ch.15
Sekirei ch.146


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 11, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 258 - 260
Magi: 21 - 23
Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!: 1-2


----------



## Magician (Jul 11, 2013)

Jako Galactic Patrol Man: 1
Kingdom: 3-5


----------



## Imagine (Jul 11, 2013)

Rave ch.191-210


----------



## Barago (Jul 11, 2013)

Toriko 241
Magi 188


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 11, 2013)

Kuroko no Basket 221
Nisekoi 82


----------



## Magician (Jul 11, 2013)

Kuroko no Basuke: 221
Fairy Tail: 341-343
Toriko: 241
20th Century Boys: 215-220
JJBA Phantom Blood: 12-13
Tower of God: 14-20


----------



## Imagine (Jul 11, 2013)

Rave ch.211-250
Fairy Tail ch.341-343
God of highschool ch.116


----------



## GMF (Jul 11, 2013)

Fairy Tail chapters 341-343


----------



## Hyphen (Jul 11, 2013)

Started out some new series today. I read the first 33 chapters of Rokudenashi Blues, The first 4 of Smokey BB and the opening chapter of Soul Catchers.

I also read History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 530, The God of High School 116 and Kingdom 159-161.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2013)

*Today:*

_Akarui Sekai Keikaku_ (Ch.13)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.81)
_Inaba Rabbits_ (Ch.2)
_Otome Saku_ (Ch.2)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.10)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.80)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 12, 2013)

Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!: 3 - 9
Code Breaker: 221


----------



## Blαck (Jul 12, 2013)

Berserk ch.298-310
Gamaran ch.194 
HSDK ch.530
Ft ch.343


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2013)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.341-343)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.221)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.82)
_Sekai Seifuku Sekirara Jogakkan_ (Ch.17)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 12, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 049
Code Breaker 221
Fairy Tail 341-343
Shokugeki no Soma 031
The Breaker: New Waves 124


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 12, 2013)

fairy tail chapters 341-343.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 13, 2013)

Magi: 24 - 28
Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!: 10 - 15


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 13, 2013)

Haikyuu!! 067-068


----------



## Mako (Jul 13, 2013)

Blaze Driver 1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2013)

*Today:*

_Ani Tsura_ (One-shot)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.172-173)
_Tadashii Ace no Kouryakuhou?_ (Ch.5)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.235)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.66)


----------



## Magician (Jul 14, 2013)

20th Century Boys: 221-225


----------



## Blαck (Jul 14, 2013)

Dragons rioting ch.7
Berserk ch.307-333


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 14, 2013)

Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!: 16 - 20


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 14, 2013)

Dragons Rioting 007
Hunter x Hunter 018-026
Kangoku Gakuen 019-028
Magi 189
Nanatsu no Taizai 037


----------



## Magician (Jul 14, 2013)

*Today:*

_20th Century Boys: 226-236
Nanatsu no Taizai: 37
Magi: 189
Kingdom: 6-8
JJBA Phantom Blood: 14-17
Tower of God: 21-25_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2013)

*Today:*


_Aimane: Akuma na Kanojo wo Produce_ (Ch.13) *[/Complete]*
_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta._ (Ch.17)
_Doubt_ (Ch.3)
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.7)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.236)
_Yaotsukumo_ (Ch.10) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 14, 2013)

magi chapter 189.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 14, 2013)

The entire *Regarding Death* web-toon


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 261 - 264
Inuyasha: 51 - 58
Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!: 20 - 23


----------



## Blαck (Jul 15, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai ch.37
Tower of God ch.151
Trinity Seven ch.29
Magi ch.189
Shingeki no Kyojin ch.19-47
Girl the Wilds ch.94


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2013)

*Today:*

_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.47)
_Ani ga Imouto de Imouto ga Ani de._ (Ch.5-6)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.82)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.414)
_Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.39)
_Renai Shimasen ka?_ (Ch.13)
_Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi_ (Ch.530)
_Trinity Seven: 7-nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.29)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 15, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 052-053


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2013)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.131)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.174)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.61)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.11)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.86)
_No Game No Life_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Blαck (Jul 16, 2013)

FSJ Ch.52-53
Ruler of the Lands ch.1-3


----------



## Stannis (Jul 16, 2013)

Kingdom 162-166
Aku no Hana 47
Noblesse 287


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 16, 2013)

Shokugeki no Soma Oneshot


----------



## Imagine (Jul 16, 2013)

Nanatsu No Taizai ch.37
Kingdom ch.1-20


----------



## The Max (Jul 16, 2013)

Eureka seven New order ch 1-5


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 17, 2013)

Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!: 24 - 30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2013)

*Today:*


_Amahara-kun+_ (Ch.6)
_Baroque Knight_ (Ch.0)
_Blade Play_ (Ch.31)
_Kanojo ga Flag wo Oraretara_ (Ch.15)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.87)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.96)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.110)
_Ohmuro Family_ (Ch.17)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.54)
_Shounen yo Taishi wo Dake!_ (Ch.12-13)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.67)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 17, 2013)

Again!! 049
Bleach 546
Crows 094
Naruto 639
One Piece 715


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 17, 2013)

naruto chapter 639.

bleach chapter 546.

one piece chapter 715.


----------



## GMF (Jul 17, 2013)

Naruto - Ch. 639

Bleach - Ch .546


----------



## Null (Jul 17, 2013)

HST and a few chapters of part 5 of jojo


----------



## Imagine (Jul 18, 2013)

Naruto ch.639
Bleach ch.545
One Piece ch.715
Kingdom ch.21-30


----------



## Blαck (Jul 18, 2013)

Bleach ch.546 
One Piece ch.715 
Naruto ch.639
Over Image ch.8
Colorful Harvest ch.8-9
Blood Lad ch.29
Bloody Cross ch.28
Shounen yo Taishi o Dake! ch.13


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 18, 2013)

Bleach: 545
One Piece: 715
Inuyasha: 59 - 75
Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!: 31 - 32


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2013)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.49)
_Bleach_ (Ch.546)
_Colorful Harvest_ (Ch.8-9) *[/Complete]*
_Naruto_ (Ch.639)
_Over Image_ (Ch.8)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 18, 2013)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 216
Monster 069-077
Silver Spoon 081


----------



## Magician (Jul 18, 2013)

*Today:*

_20th Century Boys(Finished): 237-249
Bleach: 546 
One Piece: 715 
Naruto: 639
Toriko: 242
Fairy Tail: 344
Kingdom: 9-15_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 18, 2013)

beelzebub chapter 213.

toriko chapter 242.

kuroshitsuji chapter 83.


----------



## Null (Jul 18, 2013)

Sum moar JoJo


----------



## Imagine (Jul 19, 2013)

Toriko ch.242
Kingdom ch.31-50
Witch Hunter ch.89


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 19, 2013)

Inuyasha: 76 - 79
Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!: 33 - 41


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 19, 2013)

fairy tail chapter 344.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2013)

*Today:*

_Akarui Sekai Keikaku _(Ch.14)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.213)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko._ (Ch.22)
_Kami-sen_ (Ch.23)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.34)
_Ratman_ (Ch.50)
_Seitokai Satellite!_ (One-Shot)
_Shurabara!_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Blαck (Jul 19, 2013)

FairyTail ch.344
HSDK ch.531
Shurabara! ch.4


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 19, 2013)

Fairy Tail 344
Onepunch-Man 034
Shokugeki no Soma 032
The Breaker: New Waves 125


----------



## Arago (Jul 19, 2013)

Witch Hunter 86


----------



## Magician (Jul 19, 2013)

JJBA Phantom Blood: 18-20
Kuroko no Basuke: 222
Tower of God: 26-27
One Piece(re-read): 8-21
21st Century Boys: 8-14


----------



## Blαck (Jul 19, 2013)

Shokugeki no Souma ch.32
Onepunch-man ch.34
Papa no Iukoto o Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuu Nisshi ch.29
KissxSis ch.73


----------



## GMF (Jul 20, 2013)

FT - Ch. 344


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 20, 2013)

Onepunch man: 34
Inuyasha: 80 - 86
Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!: 42 - 45


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 20, 2013)

Gamble Fish 100
Nisekoi 083


----------



## HInch (Jul 20, 2013)

Tough 227, 228 and 229.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2013)

*Today:*


_30-sai no Hoken Taiiku_ (Ch.1)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.100)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.23)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.73)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.222)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.83)
_Ohmuro Family_ (Ch.18-19)
_Onnanoko ga H na Manga Egaicha Dame desu ka?_ (Ch.5)
_Shishunki no Iron Maiden_ (Ch.13)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.81)
_Stand Up!_ (Ch.4)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.29-31)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.236)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.45)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.68)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.351)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 20, 2013)

soul eater chapter 112.


----------



## Magician (Jul 20, 2013)

21st Century Boys(Finished): 14-16


----------



## Blαck (Jul 20, 2013)

Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Madousho ch.20-21
Mysterious Girlfriend X ch.78
Girl the Wilds ch.95


----------



## Raptorz (Jul 21, 2013)

Gamble Fish-100
One Punch Man-34


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 21, 2013)

berserk volume 1.

Pluto volume 1.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 21, 2013)

Jojo bizarre adventure part 8 Jojolion: 23
Mermaid Saga: 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2013)

*Today:*


_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.531)
_Kenshin no Succeed_ (Ch.1)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.237)
_Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Madousho_ (Ch.19-20)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.6)
_Magdala de Nemure_ (Ch.2)
_Sekai no Hate de Aimashou_ (Ch.33)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.47)
_Teppu_ (Ch.19)
_Working!!_ (Ch.111)


----------



## Arago (Jul 21, 2013)

Magi chapter 190


----------



## Magician (Jul 21, 2013)

Magi: 190**


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 21, 2013)

Hunter x Hunter 027-035
Kangoku Gakuen 029-038
Magi 190


----------



## Null (Jul 21, 2013)

Magi 190         .


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 21, 2013)

magi chapter 190.


----------



## Evolution (Jul 21, 2013)

Rave Master 1-10.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 21, 2013)

Magi ch.190
Infinite Stratos ch.3
Feng Shen ji II ch.16
Papa no Iukoto o Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuu Nisshi ch.30


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 22, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 265 - 268
Mermaid Saga: 2-3


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 22, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 054
Magi 190
Sket Dance 250-251


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2013)

*Today:*

_
30-sai no Hoken Taiiku_ (Ch.2)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.175)
_Cahe Tantei Bu_ (Ch.27)
_Dansai Bunri no Crime Edge_ (Ch.24)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.83)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma?Illya 3rei!!_ (Ch.8)
_Haru-nee ga Boku ni xx Suru Riyuu_ (Ch.1)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.415)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.122-123) *[/Complete]*
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.216)
_Melty Blood X_ (Ch.7)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.78)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.24-25)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru Ai _(Ch.30)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!: Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.29-30)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!: Usagi no Mark_ (Ch.3) *[/Complete]*
_Sket Dance_ (Ch.250-251)
_Seirei Tsukai no Kenbu_ (Ch.10)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.72)
_Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun_ (Ch.43)


----------



## Mako (Jul 22, 2013)

EDIT:
Sword Art Online -- Chap. 1 - Chap. 11


----------



## Blαck (Jul 22, 2013)

Seirei Tsukai no Kenbu (HYOUJU Issei) ch.10
Sun-ken Rock ch.125
K-memory of Red ch.14


----------



## Null (Jul 22, 2013)

Part 5 of jojo, almost done.


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 23, 2013)

Again!! 050
Crows 095
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 217
Nanatsu no Taizai 038


----------



## Blαck (Jul 23, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai ch.38
Highschool Dxd ch.26
Okusama ga Seito Kaichou! ch.1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2013)

*Today:*


_30-sai no Hoken Taiiku_ (Ch.3)
_Again!_ (Ch.50)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.132)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.72)
_Blade Play_ (Ch.32)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.58)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.48)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.7)
_Seiten no Hekigan_ (Ch.4.5-5)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.27-28)
_Yuujou Kakin Karman Gain_ (Ch.1)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 23, 2013)

Btooom!: 58
Mermaid Saga: 4 - 5


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 23, 2013)

high school DxD chapters 1-26.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 23, 2013)

Tower of God ch.152
Nanatsu No Taizai ch.38
Kingdom ch.51-60


----------



## Mys??lf (Jul 23, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Tower of God ch.152
> Nanatsu No Taizai ch.38
> Kingdom ch.51-60



you better start reading FotNS again


----------



## Magician (Jul 24, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai: 38
Naruto: 640
One Piece(re-read): 22-41
Kingdom: 15-25


----------



## Blαck (Jul 24, 2013)

Naruto ch.640
Veritas ch.1-10
Omae o Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore o Riajuu ni Shitekure! ch.10
Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou ch.1-6


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 24, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 268 - 269
Mermaid Saga: 5-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2013)

*
Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.176)
_Gun-jou_ (Ch.15)
_Hekikai no AiON_ (Ch.36)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.217)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.88)
_Onnanoko ga H na Manga Egaicha Dame desu ka?_ (Ch.6)
_Working!!_ (Ch.112-113)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 24, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 050
Silver Spoon 082


----------



## Mako (Jul 24, 2013)

*Naruto* 640
*YYH* 22-27


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 24, 2013)

naruto chapter 640.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 24, 2013)

Sun-ken Rock vol1-2


----------



## Imagine (Jul 24, 2013)

Naruto ch.640
Kingdom ch.61-70
Toriko ch.243


----------



## Blαck (Jul 24, 2013)

Toriko ch.243
Shuruabara ch.5
Veritas ch.5-10


----------



## Null (Jul 25, 2013)

Jojo part 5 

Latest Toriko and Naruto


----------



## Magician (Jul 25, 2013)

Naruto: 640
Toriko: 243
Tower of God: 28-30
Minamoto-kun Monogatari: 88


----------



## Empire Ant (Jul 25, 2013)

Finally finished part 4 of Jojo on to Part 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2013)

*Today:*

_Highschool DxD_ (Ch.26)
_Omae wo Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore wo Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.10)
_Shurabara!_ (Ch.5)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.82)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.69-70)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 25, 2013)

Haikyuu!! 069-070
Naruto 640
Skip Beat 202


----------



## Stringer (Jul 25, 2013)

The Lawless c.1-5
Heroes of Spring and Autumn c.3-8


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 25, 2013)

The God of Highschool 118
Beelzebub 214


----------



## Blαck (Jul 25, 2013)

God of Highschool ch.118
Veritas ch.10-30
Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou ch.8-14


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 25, 2013)

Finished 20th Century Boys and 21st Century Boys. 

Boy, what a ride!! And with mangas such as this or even Monster, I think it isn't good to read them in one go (or too fast) because you really need time to analyze them and take everything in. Wait too much time between reading session and you forget too much, though


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 25, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 270 - 271
Mermaid Saga: 6 - 7
Getter Robo G: 1 - 4
Inuyasha: 86 - 95


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 25, 2013)

Hatsukoi Limited 1 - 35 (all chapters)


----------



## Justice (Jul 25, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai chapters 1-3.


----------



## Magician (Jul 26, 2013)

JJBA Phantom Blood: 21-23
Kuroko no Basuke: 223
Fairy Tail: 345


----------



## Brian (Jul 26, 2013)

_Vagabond_ Ch. 317


----------



## Blαck (Jul 26, 2013)

FairyTail ch.345
Breaker New waves ch.126
Veritas ch.20-72


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 26, 2013)

Fairy Tail 345
Kuroko no Basuke 222
Nisekoi 084
Shokugeki no Soma 033
The Breaker: New Waves 126


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2013)

*Today:*


_30-sai no Hoken Taiiku _(Ch.4-5)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.214)
_Harem End_ (Ch.1) 
_Ikusaba Animation_ (Ch.5-6)
_Naruto_ (Ch.640)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru + H_ (Ch.10)
_Ratman_ (Ch.51-51.5)
_Seiten no Hekigan_ (Ch.6)
_Watashi no Tomodachi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui_ (Ch.6)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.352)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 26, 2013)

fairy tail chapter 345.

beelzebub chapter 214.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 26, 2013)

The God of Highschool ch.118
Fairy Tail ch.345
The Breaker:New Wave:125
Kingdom ch.81-90


----------



## Blαck (Jul 27, 2013)

Veritas ch.73-76
HSDK ch.532
Seifuku! ch.1
Kingdom ch.1-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2013)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.177-178)
_Dansai Bunri no Crime Edge_(Ch.25)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.344-345)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.223)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.84)
_Te to Kuchi_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Magician (Jul 27, 2013)

One Piece(re-read): 42-68
Kingdom: 26-36
Nanatsu no Taizai: 1.5
Dice: 10
All Rounder Medaru: 1-4


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 27, 2013)

Sokugeki no Soma 1-7
Naqua Den 1
Fullmetal Alchemist 1-15


----------



## ItEndsHere (Jul 27, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Today:*
> 
> 
> _Fairy Tail_ (Ch.344-345)



^Same.


----------



## tanman (Jul 27, 2013)

All of _Akira_.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 27, 2013)

Freaks' Squeele - Volume 4, prologue
Vagabond c.317
Monster c.88-101


----------



## Imagine (Jul 27, 2013)

Kingdom ch.91-110
City of Darkness ch.49
Nanatsu no Taizai one shot
Vinland Saga ch.95


----------



## Blαck (Jul 27, 2013)

Ao no Exorcist ch.47
Kingdom ch.5-22
Nanatsu no Taizai ch.1.5


----------



## Mako (Jul 27, 2013)

Ao no Exorcist - 47


----------



## Brian (Jul 28, 2013)

_Vinland Saga_ Ch. 95


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2013)

*Today:*

_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.238)
_Seven Sisters!_ (Ch.6) 
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.237)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.71)


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 28, 2013)

Kingdom 35-51


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 28, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 051
Fairy Tail 345.5
Hunter X Hunter 036-044
Kangoku Gakuen 039-048
Magi 191
Shingeki no Kyojin 047
Soul Eater 112


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 28, 2013)

Need a Girl 1-8


----------



## Magician (Jul 28, 2013)

Magi: 191
One Piece(re-read): 69-71
Fairy Tail: 345.5


----------



## Stannis (Jul 28, 2013)

Vinland Saga 95
Vagabond 317
Kingdom 170-173
ToG 73
Sun-Ken Rock vol9


----------



## Imagine (Jul 28, 2013)

Tower of God ch.153
Magi ch.191
Kingdom ch.111-130
Feng Shen Ji II ch.17


----------



## Blαck (Jul 28, 2013)

Feng Shen ji II ch.17
Dragons Rioting ch.8
Magi ch.191
Kingdom ch.27-35
Seven Sisters! ch.6
Deadman Wonderland ch.57(End)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 28, 2013)

magi chapter 191.

fairy tail chapter 345 special.

deadman wonderland chapter 58.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 28, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 271 - 273
Mermaid Saga: 7 - 13 Complete
Getter Robo G: 4 - 5.2
Vinland Saga: 95
City of Darkness: 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2013)

*Today:*

_Bonnouji_ (Ch.29)
_Dansai Bunri no Crime Edge_ (Ch.26)
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.8)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.416)
_Holy Knight_ (Ch.15)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.532)
_Psycho Busters_ (Ch.32) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 29, 2013)

Dragons Rioting 008
Feng Shen Ji 055
Hajime No Ippo 1017
Sket Dance 252


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 29, 2013)

Need a Girl 9
A Certain Magical Index 1-10
Hataraku Maousama 1


----------



## Mako (Jul 29, 2013)

*Shokugeki no Souma* 2 - 33


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 29, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 12 - 28


----------



## Slayer (Jul 29, 2013)

Magi: 178 - 191
Assassination Classroom: 41 - 51
Soul eater: 1 - 15 (re-read)


----------



## Mako (Jul 29, 2013)

*Gin no Saji* 2-31


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 29, 2013)

Inuyasha: 95 - 106


----------



## Enith (Jul 29, 2013)

Tower of God: Vol. 2 Chapter 72
Noblesse: Chapter 289


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 30, 2013)

Girls of the Wild's 32-36
A Certain Magical Index 11-21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2013)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.133)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.84)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.24)
_Sekai Seifuku Sekirara Jogakkan_ (Ch.18)
_Sket Dance_ (Ch.252)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.62)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 30, 2013)

Birdmen 001
Hajime no Ippo 1018
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 218


----------



## Mako (Jul 30, 2013)

*Gin no Saji* 32 - 83


----------



## Imagine (Jul 30, 2013)

Kingdom ch.131-150
Nanatsu no Taizai ch.39


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 30, 2013)

City of Darkness: 1 - 3
Btooom!: 59
Black Lagoon: 84
Getter Robo G: 5.2 - 5.3 Complete


----------



## Magician (Jul 30, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai: 39
Kingdom: 37-41


----------



## Stannis (Jul 30, 2013)

Sun-ken Rock vol10-12


----------



## Magician (Jul 31, 2013)

Naruto: 641
One Piece: 719
Battle Royale: 1-8


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 31, 2013)

naruto chapter 641.

one piece chapter 716.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2013)

*Today:*


_Btooom!_ (Ch.59)
_Crimezone_ (Ch.10)
_Hana-kun to Koisuru Watashi_ (Ch.17)
_Inaba Rabbits_ (Ch.3)
_Yuusen Shoujo: Plug-in Girl_ (Ch.3-4)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 31, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai 039
Naruto 641
One Piece 716


----------



## Mako (Jul 31, 2013)

*One Punch Man* 1-5
*Naruto* 641


----------



## Stringer (Jul 31, 2013)

Freaks' Squeele c. 19.3
Prison School c. 70


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Arachnid* 26-29


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 31, 2013)

One Piece: 716


----------



## Blαck (Aug 1, 2013)

One Piece ch.716 

Naruto ch.641

Toriko ch.244


----------



## Mako (Aug 1, 2013)

*Onepunch-Man* 6-15


----------



## Magician (Aug 1, 2013)

One Piece(re-read): 72-99


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 1, 2013)

gin tama chapter 455.

toriko chapter 244.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2013)

*Today:*

_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.73+special) *[/Complete]*
_Naruto_ (Ch.641)
_Otogi Taisen Phantasma_ (Ch.1)
_Sekai no Hate de Aimashou_ (Ch.34)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.32-34)
_Tomodachi Login_ (Ch.1)
_YuriCam: Yurika no Campus Life_ (Ch.5)


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 1, 2013)

Nisekoi 85
Tower Of God 1-4


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 1, 2013)

Nisekoi 085
Shokugeki no Soma 034


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 1, 2013)

Beelzebub chapter 215.

Claymore chapter 141.

Freezing chapter 127.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 1, 2013)

Toriko *244*
Claymore *141*
Feng Shen Ji *1*
Tower of God: V2 *72*


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 1, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 273 - 275


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 2, 2013)

fairy tail chapter 346.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2013)

*Today:*

_Bamboo Blade C_ (Ch.2)
_Freezing_ (Ch.127)
_Hana-kun to Koisuru Watashi_ (Ch.18)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.85)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.14)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.34)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.353)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 2, 2013)

Fairy Tail 346
Hajime no Ippo 1019
Kuroko no Basket 223
Monster 078-086
Onepunch-Man 035
The Breaker: New Waves 127


----------



## GMF (Aug 2, 2013)

Fairy Tail - ch. 346


----------



## Stringer (Aug 2, 2013)

Monster c.102-108
Freaks' Squeele c. 19.4
Ranman c.1-4


----------



## Mako (Aug 2, 2013)

*Deadman Wonderland* 2-10


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 2, 2013)

Houshin Engi chapters 195-200


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 2, 2013)

birdmen chapter 1.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2013)

*One Piece *- 322 through 359. So great =D


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 2, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 275 - 281
Onepunch man: 35
Rurouni Kenshin Kinema Ban: 5
Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!: 46
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia: 24 - 26


----------



## Imagine (Aug 2, 2013)

Fairy Tail ch.346
The Breaker:New Waves ch.127
OnePunchMan ch.35


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 3, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 052


----------



## Magician (Aug 3, 2013)

Kingdom: 42-64


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2013)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.179-180)
_Cahe Tantei Bu_ (Ch.28)
_Dagasy - Houkago Chounouryoku Sensou_ (Ch.5)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.85)
_Gakuto no Vector_ (Ch.2-4)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.346)
_Hitsugi no Chaika_ (Ch.17)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_  (Ch.46)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.72)


----------



## Saishin (Aug 3, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin chap 47
Blood Lad chap 28-29


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 3, 2013)

Houshin Engi chapters 200-203.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 281 - 288
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia: 26 - 28


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 4, 2013)

Otoyomegatari chapter 31


----------



## Stannis (Aug 4, 2013)

The Breaker 30-72


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2013)

*Today:*

_Cross Manage_ (Ch.8-9)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.42-43) *[/Complete]*
_Mel Kano_ (Ch.33)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.238)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 4, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 053
Feng Shen Ji 056
Hunter x Hunter 045-054
Kangoku Gakuen 049-071
Magi 192
Toriko 001-007


----------



## Blαck (Aug 4, 2013)

Feng Shen ji II ch.19
Magi ch.192
Veritas ch. 81(Complete again  )
Kuro Kuroku ch.1


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 4, 2013)

Finished Houshin Engi (chapter 204)- great series
Jiraishin chapters 1-5.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 4, 2013)

Feng Shen ji II ch.19
Kingdom 176-181
ToG 2-74


----------



## Mako (Aug 4, 2013)

*Deadman Wonder Land* 44-58[END]


----------



## Magician (Aug 4, 2013)

One Piece(re-read): 100-121
Magi: 191
Nanatsu no Taizai: 40-41


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2013)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.134)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.417)
_Kuro Kuroku_ (Ch.1)
_Nozomi x Kimio_ (Ch.11)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru Ai_ (Ch.4)
_Pastel_ (Ch.131)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.73)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 5, 2013)

Hajime no Ippo 1020
Nanatsu no Taizai 040-041


----------



## Imagine (Aug 5, 2013)

Tower of God ch.154
Magi ch.192
Nanatsu no Taizai ch.40-41
Feng Shen Ji II ch.18
Kingdom ch.161-181


----------



## Blαck (Aug 5, 2013)

SEIREI TSUKAI NO KENBU (HYOUJU ISSEI) ch.10
Ojousama wa Nigedashita ch.14 
Nanatsu no Taizai ch.40-41
Tower of God ch.153


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2013)

One Piece - 376 (approx.) through 402. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Brian (Aug 5, 2013)

_Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou_ Ch. 71-80
_It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular!_ Ch. 45-46


----------



## Kazu (Aug 5, 2013)

Hajime no ippo 1020
Kongou banchou 1-35


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 6, 2013)

magi chapter 192.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2013)

*Today:*

_Aiyoku no Eustia_ (Ch.14)
_Hallelujah Overdrive!_ (Ch.13)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.239)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.89)
_Nyatto!_ (Ch.15)
_Oniichan no Koto ga Suki Sugite Nyan Nyan Shitai Brocon Imouto dakedo Sunao ni Narenai no_ (Ch.2)
_Riko to Haru to Onsen to Iruka_ (Ch.9)
_Sis Plus_ (Ch.6)
_Yuri Mekuru Hibi_ (Ch.6)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 6, 2013)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 219
Kuroko no Basket 224


----------



## Magician (Aug 6, 2013)

Kingdom: 65-74


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 288 - 289
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia: 28 - 30
Inuyasha: 106 - 108


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 7, 2013)

naruto chapter 642.

one piece chapter 717.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 7, 2013)

Naruto ch.642
One Piece ch.717
Kurogame Hime ch.7
Tokage no Ou ch.15
Blood Lad ch.28-29


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2013)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.181)
_Tokage no Ou_ (Ch.15) *[/Complete]*


----------



## GMF (Aug 7, 2013)

Naruto - Ch. 642


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 7, 2013)

Monster 087-095
Naruto 642
One Piece 717
Shingeki no Kyojin 048


----------



## Mako (Aug 7, 2013)

*Shingeki no Kyojin* - 48
*Naruto* - 642
*ONEPUNCH MAN* - 10-15


----------



## Magician (Aug 7, 2013)

Naruto: 642
One Piece: 717
Attack on Titan: 48


----------



## Stringer (Aug 7, 2013)

Monster c.109-117
Shingeki no Kyojin c.48
Ajin c.1-4
Prison School c.71-72
One piece c.717


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 289 - 293
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia: 30 - 32
One Piece: 717


----------



## Blαck (Aug 7, 2013)

Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata! ch.32-34
Shingeki no Kyoujin ch.48
Witch Hunter ch.90


----------



## Brian (Aug 8, 2013)

_Oyasumi Punpun_ Ch. 122-134
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ Ch. 48
_Toriko_ Ch. 245
_One Piece_ Ch. 717
_Naruto_ Ch. 642


----------



## Stannis (Aug 8, 2013)

The breaker NW 60-90


----------



## Blαck (Aug 8, 2013)

Papa no Iukoto o Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuu Nisshi ch.31
To Love Ru Darkness ch.1-10
Toriko ch.245


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2013)

*Today:*

_Ane-Con_ (One-shot)
_Big Order_ (Ch.12)
_Kami Sen_ (Ch.24)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.218)
_Naruto_ (Ch.642)
_Otome Saku_ (Ch.3)
_Shishunki no Iron Maiden_ (Ch.14)
_SS Sisters_ (Ch.6.5)
_Wife and Wife_ (Ch.12)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 8, 2013)

Beelzebub chapter 216.


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 8, 2013)

Shokugeki no Soma 035


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 8, 2013)

The original Onepunch-Man webcomic (ONE) 32-37.


----------



## Mako (Aug 8, 2013)

*Shokugeki no Soma* 35


----------



## Arago (Aug 8, 2013)

Witch Hunter chapter 89


----------



## Imagine (Aug 8, 2013)

Toriko ch.245
Witch Hunter ch.90
Kingdom ch.182-184


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 293 - 298
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia: 32 - 34


----------



## Blαck (Aug 8, 2013)

MAHOUTSUKAI TO DESHI NO FUTEKISETSU NA KANKEI ch.1
To Love ru ch.11-15
Nozoki Ana ch.112
Renai Shimasen ka? ch.14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2013)

*Today:*

_Kuro Kuroku_ (Ch.2)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.48)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.17)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 9, 2013)

Kuroko no Basket 225
Nisekoi 086


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 9, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 298 - 310
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia: 34 - 42
Inuyasha: 108 - 113


----------



## Blαck (Aug 9, 2013)

HIMOUTO! UMARU-CHAN ch.1-3
Soul Eater ch.113 /End
To Love ru Darkness ch.16
Campione ch.1-5


----------



## Imagine (Aug 10, 2013)

Soul Eater ch.113 End
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure part 5 ch.101-120


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 10, 2013)

Kangoku Gakuen 072
Soul Eater 113


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2013)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.216)
_Blade Play_ (Ch.33)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.86)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.111-112)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!: Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.31)
_Renai Shimasen ka?_ (Ch.14)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.354)


----------



## Lord of Rage (Aug 10, 2013)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders chapters 120-135


----------



## Imagine (Aug 11, 2013)

God of highschool ch.120
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure part 5 ch.121-155 end


----------



## Blαck (Aug 11, 2013)

Madan no Ou to Senki ch.11
Ochitekita Ryuuou to Horobiyuku Majo no Kuni ch.4
Girl the Wild's ch.98


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 11, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 057
Hunter X Hunter 055-063
Skip Beat! 203
Toriko 008-016


----------



## Porter (Aug 11, 2013)

Onepunch Man (1-5)
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi ((20-30)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2013)

*Today:*

_Mel Kano_ (Ch.00)
_Mel Kano_ (Ch.34) *[/Complete]* 
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.64)
_Uwagaki_ (Ch.8)


----------



## Saishin (Aug 11, 2013)

Nurarihyon no Mago vol 20


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2013)

One Piece: ~460 through 484. Awesome stuff again


----------



## Imagine (Aug 11, 2013)

Tower of God ch.155
Feng Shen Ji II ch.19
Kingdom ch.185-187
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure part 6 ch.1-20


----------



## Chad (Aug 12, 2013)

Magi ch 81-90


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sakigake!! Otokojuku: 310 - 314 Complete
Yabai Yatsura: 1 Complete


----------



## Chad (Aug 12, 2013)

Magi ch 91 - 94

Already halfway, can't wait to catch up.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 12, 2013)

Hataraku Maousama! ch.10
Witch Hunter ch.73
Kingdom ch.50-70
To-Love-ru Darkness ch.16-20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2013)

*Today:*

_8♀1♂_ (Ch.28)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.135)
_Bonnouji_ (Ch.30)
_Fukashigi Philia_ (Ch.13)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.28)
_Riot Girls_ (one-shot)
_Saki_ (Ch.115)
_Sakura Trick_ (Ch.2)
_Sekai Seifuku Sekirara Jogakkan_ (Ch.19)
_Wrestle! The Under Ground_ (Ch.7)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.73)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 12, 2013)

Again!! 051-052


----------



## Porter (Aug 12, 2013)

Onepunch Man - 15-20
Hinstorys Strongest Disciple Kenichi - 30-36


----------



## Saishin (Aug 12, 2013)

Mirai Nikki vol 10


----------



## Akatora (Aug 12, 2013)

Feng Shen Jii(sp?) 1-8
Kingdom 188-190(think it was these numbers)
Also a few chapters of a series i don't recall the name of


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2013)

*Today:*

_Again!_ (Ch.51-52)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.14)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.8-9)
_Nana to Kaoru: Black Label_ (Ch.37)
_Seirei Tsukai no Kenbu_ (Ch.11)


----------



## Stannis (Aug 13, 2013)

Kingdom 189-190
Noblesse 291
Killer Stall 1-10


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 13, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 054
Kangoku Gakuen 073
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 220


----------



## Porter (Aug 13, 2013)

Toriko 1-7
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi 33-44


----------



## Imagine (Aug 13, 2013)

Nurarihyon no Mago ch.51-70


----------



## Blαck (Aug 13, 2013)

Seikon no Qwaser ch.46
Kingdom ch.70-75


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 13, 2013)

soul eater chapter 113.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2013)

*Today:*

_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.86)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.8)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_  (Ch.19)
_Soukyuu no Lapis Lazuli_ (Ch.4-5)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 14, 2013)

Silver Spoon 083


----------



## Blαck (Aug 15, 2013)

Shokugeki no Soma ch.35.5
Ao no Exorcist ch.48
Black Bullet ch.9.5
Kingdom ch.75-80


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2013)

*Today:*

_Denki-Gai no Honya-san_ (Ch.22-29)
_Deus Ex machina_ (Ch.22)
_Dolls Fall_ (Ch.1)
_Kanojo ga Flag wo Oraretara_ (Ch.16)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.68)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.55)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 15, 2013)

Shokugeki no Soma 035.5


----------



## Porter (Aug 15, 2013)

Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi 44-55
Toriko 8-16


----------



## Magician (Aug 15, 2013)

One Piece(re-read): 121-161


----------



## Saishin (Aug 15, 2013)

Naruto chap 517
Initial D chap 6 
Ushio and Tora chap 5


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 15, 2013)

Tasogare Otome x Amnesia: 42  - 45 
Inuyasha: 113 - 127
City Hunter: 1 - 5
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni: 0 -2
City of Darkness: 3 - 5
Ghost in the Shell: Arise - Nemuranai Me no Otoko Sleepless Eye: 5


----------



## Blαck (Aug 15, 2013)

Shounen yo Taishi o Dake! ch.14
The God Of High School ch.121
Nejimaki Kagyu ch.1-3


----------



## Scizor (Aug 15, 2013)

One Piece: ~chapter 545 through 579. OP is truly amazing.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 15, 2013)

God of highschool ch.121
Kingdom ch.191-192
Nurarihyon no Mago ch.101-120


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2013)

*Today:*

_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.48)
_Ane Log_ (Ch.4)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.32)
_Josei Danshi_ (One-shot)
_Kisei Kanojo Sana - Parasistence Sana_ (Ch.7)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.83)


----------



## Saishin (Aug 16, 2013)

Kingdom chap 183-184


----------



## Magician (Aug 16, 2013)

Fairy Tail: 347


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 16, 2013)

Fairy Tail 347


----------



## Saishin (Aug 16, 2013)

Kingdom chap 185


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 16, 2013)

Fairy tail chapter 347.


----------



## Rai (Aug 16, 2013)

Fairy Tail 347


----------



## Blαck (Aug 17, 2013)

Kisei Kanojo Sana - Parasistence Sana ch.7
To Love Ru Darkness ch.20-34
K - Memory of Red ch.15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2013)

*Today:*

_Blade Play_ (Ch.34)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.347)
_Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei_ (Ch.20)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.13)
_Shounen yo Taishi wo Dake!_ (Ch.14)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.30-32)
_Witch Craft Works _(Ch.23)


----------



## Lezu (Aug 17, 2013)

Suicide Island ch.61-70.


----------



## Saishin (Aug 17, 2013)

Naruto vol 54 
Kingdom chap 187-188-189


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 17, 2013)

Hajime no Ippo 1021
Kangoku Gakuen 074


----------



## Saishin (Aug 17, 2013)

Kingdom chap 190-191-192


----------



## Blαck (Aug 17, 2013)

Kangoku Gakuen ch.74
Kingdom ch.75-80
Kisei Kanojo Sana - Parasistence Sana ch.7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2013)

*Today:*

_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.219-220)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.43-44)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.239)


----------



## Blαck (Aug 18, 2013)

Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou ch.17
Naruto ch.644
Aimane - Akuma na Kanojo o Produce ch.2-5


----------



## Porter (Aug 18, 2013)

Onepunch-Man - 20-27
Vinland Saga - 1-21


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 18, 2013)

Hunter X Hunter 064-073
Toriko 017-025


----------



## Stringer (Aug 18, 2013)

Prison School c.73
The Heroic Legend of Arslan c.1
Jojolion c.23


----------



## Toriko (Aug 18, 2013)

Kingdom 188-190


----------



## Greidy (Aug 18, 2013)

Kubera 152
Taboo-Tattoo 1-5


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 18, 2013)

Onepunch Man (ONE) chapters 90-92
Jiraishin cahpters 60-65.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 18, 2013)

Mysterious Girlfriend X ch.79
Hataraku Maousama! ch.11
Girl the Wilds ch.99


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 19, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 058


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2013)

*Today:*

_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.10)
_Hana-kun to Koisuru Watashi_ (Ch.19)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.418)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.7)
_Shinazu no Ryouken_ (Ch.1)
_Taboo Tattoo_ (Ch.20)
_Working!!_ (Ch.114)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 19, 2013)

naruto chapter 643.

one piece chapter 718.


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 19, 2013)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 221


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2013)

*Today:*

_Absolute Duo_ (Ch.3)
_Ane Log_ (Ch.5)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.49-50)
_Hitsugi no Chaika_ (Ch.18)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.79)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.5)
_Sexual Hunter Riot_ (Ch.11)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament_ (Ch.2-3)
_Trinity Seven: 7-nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.30)


----------



## Blαck (Aug 20, 2013)

Trinity Seven ch.30
To Love Ru Darkness ch.34.5
Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai ch.7


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 20, 2013)

Finished Jiraishin [chapters 71 & 72]
Jiraishin Diablo chapters 1-3.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 21, 2013)

Prison School c.74
One Piece c.718
Wolf and Mary c.1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2013)

*Today:*


_Again!!_ (Ch.53-64)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.182)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.27)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.21)
_Machine-Doll wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.35)
_Maken-Ki_ (Ch.53)
_To Love-Ru Darkness_  (Bangaihen 14)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.47)
_Yuri Mekuru Hibi_ (Ch.7)


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 21, 2013)

Jiraishin Diablo [chapters 3-6]. 
Gonna take a break from manga shiz for a while.


----------



## leokiko (Aug 21, 2013)

Baby Steps 183, Magi 193


----------



## Blαck (Aug 21, 2013)

HSDK ch.533
Tora Kiss ch.13
Magi ch.193


----------



## Imagine (Aug 22, 2013)

Nurariyhon no Mago ch.141-150
Magi ch.193


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2013)

*Today:*

_Ane Log_ (Ch.6)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!! _ (Ch.9)
_Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou_ (Ch.36-38)
_Kurokuroku_ (Ch.3)
_Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.40)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Ch.7)
_Tora Kiss: A School Odyssey_ (Ch.13)


----------



## Blαck (Aug 22, 2013)

Ochitekita Ryuuou to Horobiyuku Majo no Kuni ch.5
Apocalypse no Toride ch.16
Dungeon ni Deai o Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou ka ch.1-2


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 22, 2013)

Inuyasha: 127 - 141
City Hunter: 5 - 6
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni: 2 - 9
City of Darkness: 5 - 6


----------



## Imagine (Aug 23, 2013)

Nurarihyon no Mago ch.151-152
Kingdom ch.193-195
Toriko ch.246
God of highschool ch.121-122


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2013)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.183)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.217)
_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.11)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.15)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.533-534)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.240)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.69)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.89)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 23, 2013)

Inuyasha: 141 - 145
City Hunter: 6 - 9
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni: 9 - 23
City of Darkness: 6 - 8


----------



## Baby Joe (Aug 23, 2013)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Ch. 535


----------



## Tray (Aug 23, 2013)

Full Metal Alchemist: chapters 33 ~ 37


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2013)

*Today:*

_Ane Log_ (Ch.7)
_Idol Pretender_ (Ch.14)
_Naruto_ (Ch.643)
_Otogi Taisen Phantasma_ (Ch.2)
_Tomodachi Login_ (Ch.2)
_Yuujou Kakin Karman Gain_ (Ch.2)


----------



## Laillo (Aug 24, 2013)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 535
Toriko 246


----------



## Blαck (Aug 24, 2013)

Girl the Wild's ch.100 
Infinite Stratos (YUUKI Homura) ch.4
Otogi Taisen Fantasma ch.2


----------



## Tray (Aug 24, 2013)

FMA: ch. 38 - 39


----------



## Laillo (Aug 25, 2013)

Rebirth Knight 2
Shingeki no kyojin 40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2013)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.136)
_Ane Log_ (Ch.8)
_Baketeriya_ (Ch.22)
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.9)
_Evergreen_ (Ch.12)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.348)
_Half & Half_ (Ch.7)
_Shitsuji de Maid na Otoko no Ko_ (Ch.5)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.240)


----------



## Laillo (Aug 25, 2013)

Shingeki no kyojin 41


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 25, 2013)

City Hunter: 9 - 11
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 2: 1 -3


----------



## Scizor (Aug 25, 2013)

One Piece: chapter 679 through 700 (volume 69 & 70). REALLY awesome stuff; my favorite volumes so far.


----------



## Rai (Aug 25, 2013)

Magi chapter 194


----------



## Blαck (Aug 25, 2013)

Magi ch.194
Black Bullet ch.10
Kingdom ch.95-135


----------



## Byrd (Aug 25, 2013)

*Black Bulle*t 6-10
*Black Wind* 1-6
*Gunslinger Girl* Volume 6
*Rebirth Knight* 1


----------



## Imagine (Aug 25, 2013)

Kingdom ch.196-200
Magi ch.194
Feng Shen Ji II ch.21-22
Nurarihyon no Mago ch.153-200
Tower of God ch.157
Saint Seiya: Lost Canvas ch.223.5
Vinland Saga ch.96


----------



## Blαck (Aug 26, 2013)

Kingdom ch.140-165
Akame Ga Kiru! ch. 39
Nokozi Ana ch.113


----------



## Stannis (Aug 26, 2013)

Kingdom ch.196-200
Feng Shen Ji II ch.21-22
Tower of God ch.157
Vinland Saga ch.96
Akame Ga Kiru! ch. 39


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2013)

*Today:*

_Dansai Bunri no Crime Edge_ (Ch.28)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.51)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.90)
_Working!!_ (Ch.115)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.185-193+special)


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 26, 2013)

LAST WEEK:
Shinigama to Parfait [all]
Change 123 [all]
Bloody Maiden [all]
To Love Ru [all]
To Love Ru Darkness [1-latest]
Mahou Sensei Negima [320-end]
Yakuza Girl [all]
EaRTh [all]

TODAY:
Baka to Boing 1-12


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 26, 2013)

Inuyasha: 145 - 146
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 2: 3 - 4
City of Darkness: 8 - 9
Vinland Saga: 96
Akame Ga Kill!: 39


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 26, 2013)

fairy tail chapter 348.

kuroshitsuji chapter 84.


----------



## Rai (Aug 26, 2013)

Noblesse 293(manhwa)


----------



## Imagine (Aug 26, 2013)

Akame Ga Kill ch.39
Nanatsu no Taizai ch.42-43
Berserk ch.281-290


----------



## Stannis (Aug 26, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai ch.42-43
Noblesse 293


----------



## Stringer (Aug 27, 2013)

Monster c.117-132
Ajin c.5-7


----------



## Blαck (Aug 27, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai ch.41.5-43
Kingdom ch.175-200
Rebirth Knights ch.1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2013)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.39)
_Blade Play_ (Ch.35)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.535)
_Iinari Princess_ (Ch.1-4)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.241)
_Melty Blood X _(Ch.8-10)
_Mortal Metal Shibagane_ (Ch.1-2)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.97)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.45)
_Sekai Seifuku Sekirara Jogakkan_ (Ch.20)


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 27, 2013)

TODAY
Magi [latest chap]
Nisekoi [latest chap]
Parallel [all]


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 27, 2013)

Again!! 053-064
Assassination Classroom 055-056
Birdmen 002-003
Bloody Monday - Last Season 031-032
Dragons Rioting 009
Fairy Tail 348
Feng Shen Ji 059-60
Hajime no Ippo 1022-1025
Kangoku Gakuen 075
Magi 193-194
Nanatsu no Taizai 042-043 + Special
Naruto 643
New Prince Of Tennis 073-099
Nisekoi 087
One Piece 718
Shimauma 001-003
Shokugeki no Soma 035
Sket Dance 253
UQ Holder! 001


----------



## Tray (Aug 27, 2013)

FMA chap. 41


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 27, 2013)

City Hunter: 11 - 15
Inuyasha: 146 - 171
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 2: 4 - 8
City of Darkness: 9 - 10


----------



## lokoxDZz (Aug 27, 2013)

Be Born again 1-2
Ubel Blatt 101-115
Noragami 1-10
Cerberus 43


----------



## Imagine (Aug 28, 2013)

Sengoku Youko ch.54


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 28, 2013)

Again!! 065
Kangoku Gakuen 076
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 222
Naruto 644
One Piece 719


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2013)

*Today:*

_Ikusaba Animation_ (Ch.7)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.87)
_Seiten no Hekigan_ (Ch.7-8)
_Sket Dance_ (Ch.253)
_Te To Kuchi_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 28, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin 6-18


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 28, 2013)

One Piece: 719


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 28, 2013)

Saint Seiya chapters 1-5
Yumekui Merry chapter 63
naruto 644


----------



## Greidy (Aug 28, 2013)

Be Born Again  1-3
One Piece 719
Naruto 644


----------



## Baby Joe (Aug 28, 2013)

Naruto Ch. 644
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! Ch. 1-9


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 28, 2013)

naruto chapter 644.

one piece chapter 719.


----------



## Rai (Aug 28, 2013)

Naruto 644


----------



## Blαck (Aug 29, 2013)

One Piece ch.719
Naruto ch.644
Shurabara! ch.6
Toriko ch.247
Kampfer  ch.32


----------



## Imagine (Aug 29, 2013)

One Piece ch.719
Naruto ch.644
Toriko ch.247


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 29, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin [19-latest]

Yes I got as far as episode 8 in the anime, and then spoiled myself right to the end. So sue me.


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 29, 2013)

Bloody Monday - Last Season 033
Haikyuu!! 071
Hajime no Ippo 1026


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2013)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.65)
_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.12)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!! _ (Ch.10)
_FukuNeko_ (Ch.12)
_Hekikai no AiON_ (Ch.36)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.70)
_Shitsuji Shoujo to Ojousama_ (Ch.14)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 29, 2013)

City Hunter: 15 - 19
Inuyasha: 171 - 179
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 2: 8 - 12
City of Darkness: 10 - 11


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 29, 2013)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure chapters 266-271 (Diamond is Unbreakable here we go)


----------



## Evolution (Aug 29, 2013)

Shokugeki no Souma - All 36 chapters.
Dragons Rioting - All 9 chapters.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 29, 2013)

God of Highschool ch.123
Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Madousho ch.22-25


----------



## Imagine (Aug 29, 2013)

God of highschool ch.123
Kingdom ch.201-203


----------



## Tray (Aug 29, 2013)

FMA ch. 43 - 44


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 30, 2013)

Baby Steps 001-033
Fairy Tail 349
Nisekoi 088
Shokugeki no Soma 037


----------



## BreakBelow (Aug 30, 2013)

Beelzebub Chapter 218


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2013)

*Today:*

_Ane Log_ (Ch.9)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.184-185)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.218)
_Hidan no Aria_ (Ch.25)
_K?mpfer_ (Ch.32)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.222)
_Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Grimoire_ (Ch.21-25)
_Kitsune no Yomeiri_ (Ch.13)
_Naruto_ (Ch.644)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.113)
_Shurabara!_ (Ch.6)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.63)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.355)


----------



## Magician (Aug 30, 2013)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: 25-27


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 30, 2013)

City Hunter: 19 - 23
Inuyasha: 179 - 188
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 2: 12 - 16
City of Darkness: 11 - 12


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 30, 2013)

fairy tail chapter 349.

beelzebub chapter 218.


----------



## eluna (Aug 30, 2013)

Change 123 chap 21


----------



## Imagine (Aug 31, 2013)

Fairy Tail ch.349


----------



## Tray (Aug 31, 2013)

FMA ch. 46 ~ 47


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2013)

*Today:*

_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.87)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.89)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.88)
_Watashi no Tomodachi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui._ (Ch.7)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.355)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 31, 2013)

Baby Steps 034-043
Haikyuu!! 072


----------



## Blαck (Aug 31, 2013)

12 Beast ch.3
Uwakoi ch.18
Shokugeki no Souma ch.37
Girl the Wilds ch.101


----------



## Imagine (Sep 1, 2013)

Claymore ch.142


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2013)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.186)
_Dracu Riot!_ (Vol.1-2 Omake)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.349)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.10)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.90)
_Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei_ (Ch.7)
_Mayo Chiki_ (Ch.29)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.91)
_Sekai de Ichiban Tadashii Kyuuketsuki no Kaikata_ (Ch.1-2)
_Shuukaku no Juunigatsu_ (Ch.5)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.241)
_Uwakoi_ (Ch.16)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 1, 2013)

Baby Steps 044-053
Hunter x Hunter 074-083
Toriko 026-034


----------



## Tray (Sep 1, 2013)

FMA ch. 49
ToG latest chapter 
Divine Bells latest chapter


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 1, 2013)

claymore chapter 142.

magi chapter 195.


----------



## Rai (Sep 1, 2013)

Magi chapter 195


----------



## Imagine (Sep 2, 2013)

Legend of Arslan ch.2
Feng Shen Ji II ch.23-24
Magi ch.195
Kingdom ch.204-206
Tower of God ch.158


----------



## Blαck (Sep 2, 2013)

Magi ch. 195
Kingdom ch.204-206
Feng shen ji 2 ch.24-25
Dracu-riot! ch.12.5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2013)

*Today:*

_12 Beast_ (Ch.3)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.71)
_Ratman_ (Ch.52)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.33)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 2, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 061-062
Heroic Legend of Arslan 002
Magi 195
New Prince of Tennis 100-106


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 2, 2013)

City Hunter: 23 - 27
Inuyasha: 188 - 189
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 2: 16 - 20
City of Darkness: 12 - 13


----------



## Greidy (Sep 2, 2013)

Ga-Rei: 15 - 21
Be Born Again: 4


----------



## Blαck (Sep 2, 2013)

Rosario Vampire 2 ch.66
Witch Hunter ch.91
Maken-ki ch.54


----------



## Rai (Sep 2, 2013)

Noblesse 294


----------



## Impact (Sep 2, 2013)

Yesterday

Apocalypse no toride 1-14 chapters
Magi- 195


----------



## Imagine (Sep 3, 2013)

Witch Hunter ch.91
Nanatsu no Taizai ch.44
Kingdom ch.207-208


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 3, 2013)

Baby Steps 187
Rosario Vampire II 66
Be Born Again 4


----------



## Impact (Sep 3, 2013)

Today 

Noblesse chap 1-4 its bland so far


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 3, 2013)

Pajama na Kanojo 1-26 [all]
Akani-chan Overdrive 1-10 [all]


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 3, 2013)

Again!! 066
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 223
Nanatsu no Taizai 044


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2013)

*Today:*

_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.13)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.419)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.242)
_Rosario to Vampire: Season II_ (Ch.66)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.48)


----------



## Blαck (Sep 3, 2013)

TerraFormars ch.42-52
To Love ru ch.35
Nanatsu no Taizai ch.44


----------



## Stringer (Sep 3, 2013)

The Heroic Legend of Arslan c.2
Monster c.133-148


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin, chp 30, page 18-19.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 3, 2013)

Terra Formars volume 6


----------



## Rai (Sep 3, 2013)

Detective Conan 860-861


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 4, 2013)

Bleach 547
Haikyuu!! 073
Kangoku Gakuen 077
Naruto 645
One Piece 720


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 4, 2013)

Naruto 645


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 4, 2013)

Naruto [latest]
Bleach [latest]
UQ Holder 1
Peridot 1-50 [all]


----------



## ThunderCunt (Sep 4, 2013)

Naruto latest
I am also trying Breaker, so far it seems good. But technically it is not a manga, :d


----------



## Baby Joe (Sep 4, 2013)

Naruto Ch. 645
Bleach Ch. 547


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 4, 2013)

Bleach Ch. 547
Neo Genesis Evangelion


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 4, 2013)

Bleach 547
Naruto 650
One piece 720
World Trigger 24


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 4, 2013)

naruto chapter 645.

bleach chapter 547.

one piece chapter 720.


----------



## Rai (Sep 4, 2013)

Naruto 645


----------



## Imagine (Sep 5, 2013)

Naruto Ch. 645
Bleach Ch. 547
One Piece ch.720
Be Born Again ch.1-4


----------



## Blαck (Sep 5, 2013)

One Piece ch.720
Naruto Ch. 645
Bleach Ch. 547
Kangoku Gakuen ch.77
Tsuki Tsuki! ch.26


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 5, 2013)

Watamote 6-32b
Sore ga Kanojo no Seigi nara 1-38
Virgin na Kankei 1-3
Naqua Den 1-4


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 5, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 057
Dragons Rioting 010


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 5, 2013)

City Hunter: 27 - 35
Inuyasha: 189 - 227
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 2: 20 - 27 | Complete
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 3: 1
City of Darkness: 13 - 15
One Piece: 720
Bleach: 547


----------



## Stringer (Sep 5, 2013)

Monster c.149-162 [END] It was a great read.
Noblesse c.1-3
Prison School c.76


----------



## Rai (Sep 5, 2013)

Kuroko no Basket 228
Ability 41


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2013)

*9/4/2013*

_Again!_ (Ch.66)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.187)
_Boku to Majo no Jikan_ (Ch.7)
_Fuku Neko_ (Ch.13)
_Hana-kun to Koisuru Watashi_ (Ch.20)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.11)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.223)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.62)
_Pastel_ (Ch.132)
_Puppy Lovers_ (Ch.17-18)
_To Love-Ru Darkness _(Ch.35)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.74)

*Today:*

_Ane Log_ (Ch.10)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.88)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.54)
_The Last Ranker_ (Ch.1-9)
_Tsuki Tsuki_ (Ch.26)


----------



## Blαck (Sep 5, 2013)

God of Highschool ch.124
Dragons rioting ch.10
Shurabara! ch.7
Sekirei ch.147


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 6, 2013)

Fairy Tail 350
Hajime no Ippo 1027
Kuroko no Basket 226-227
Monster 096-104
Nisekoi 089
Silver Spoon 084
UQ Holder! 002


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2013)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.188)
_Bleach_ (Ch.547)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.90)
_Hana Michi Otome_ (Ch.5)
_Maga Tsuki_ (Ch.28.5)
_Naruto_ (Ch.645)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.147)
_Shurabara!_ (Ch.7)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.34)


----------



## Saishin (Sep 6, 2013)

Ushio and Tora chap 6


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 6, 2013)

Double Arts 1-25.1 [all]
Nisekoi 89
Shingeki no Kyojin 49


----------



## Blαck (Sep 6, 2013)

Gun xClover ch.16
FairyTail ch.350
HSDK ch.537


----------



## Baby Joe (Sep 6, 2013)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Ch. 537


----------



## Rai (Sep 6, 2013)

Fairy Tail 350
Beelzebub 219 RAW
Shingeki no Kyojin 49


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 7, 2013)

Kuroko no Basket 228


----------



## Saishin (Sep 7, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin chap 48 
Kingdom chap 210-211


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2013)

*Today:*


_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.10)
_Gou-Dere Bishoujo Nagihara Sora_ (Ch.13-14)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.16)
_Hallelujah Overdrive!_ (Ch.14)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu._ (Ch.15)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.89)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.84)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.356; Vol.35 Omake)


----------



## Imagine (Sep 7, 2013)

Be Born Again ch.5
Witch Hunter ch.92


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 7, 2013)

Layers 1-26 [all]


----------



## Blαck (Sep 7, 2013)

Freezing ch.128-130
Witch Hunter ch.92
Wallman ch.1-3


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 7, 2013)

It's not my fault I'm not popular: 47
Ghost in the Shell ARISE: 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2013)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.219)
_Freezing_ (Ch.128-130)
_Hadi Girl_ (Ch.3-6)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.72)
_Megu Milk_ (Ch.13)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.92)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.49)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.242)
_Twinkle Crusaders Go Go!_ (Ch.14)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.47)


----------



## Rai (Sep 8, 2013)

Beelzebub 219


----------



## Blαck (Sep 8, 2013)

Gou-Dere Bishoujo Nagihara Sora ch.14
Shokugeki no Souma ch.38


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 8, 2013)

Baby Steps 054-063
Hunter x Hunter 084-093
Shokugeki no Soma 038
Toriko 035-043


----------



## egressmadara (Sep 8, 2013)

Berserk chapters 100-126
JJBA chapters 340-347.


----------



## Tray (Sep 8, 2013)

FMA ch. 50
ToG ch. 79


----------



## Stringer (Sep 8, 2013)

The Gamer c.1
DICE: The cube that changes everything c.1-4
Harukaze no Snegurochka c.1 [RAW]


----------



## Rai (Sep 8, 2013)

Magi chapter 196


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 9, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 063
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 224
Magi 196
Shingeki no Kyojin 049
UQ Holder! 003


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2013)

*Today:*

_8♀1♂_ (Ch.29)
_Bonnouji_ (Ch.31)
_Cu-Cu-Cute!_ (Ch.8-9)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.33)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.243)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.83)


----------



## Imagine (Sep 9, 2013)

Tower of God ch.159
Feng Shen Ji II ch.25
Toriko ch.248
Shin Angyo Onshi ch.11-20


----------



## Alaude (Sep 9, 2013)

Kuroko no Basket ch.224-228
Feng Shen Ji II ch.21-25
DICE: The cube that changes everything ch.1-16
Magi ch.196


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 9, 2013)

City Hunter: 35 - 37
Inuyasha: 227 - 230
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 3: 1 - 5
City of Darkness: 15 - 16


----------



## Blαck (Sep 9, 2013)

Toriko ch.248
Magi ch.196
Dungeon ni Deai o Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou ka ch.3
Sekai de Ichiban Tadashii Kyuuketsuki no Kaikata ch.3


----------



## eluna (Sep 9, 2013)

Claymore chp142
Change 123 chp 28


----------



## Rai (Sep 9, 2013)

Noblesse 295


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 10, 2013)

Bleach 548
Kangoku Gakuen 078
Naruto 646
New Prince of Tennis 107-108
One Piece 721


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2013)

*Today:*

_Blade Play_ (Ch.36)
_Dagasy - Houkago Chounouryoku Sensou_ (Ch.6)
_Dansai Bunri no Crime Edge_ (Ch.29)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.350)
_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.16)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.420)
_Josei Danshi_ (Ch.12)
_Kanojo ga Flag wo Oraretara_ (Ch.17)
_Kono Onee-san wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.22)
_La Vie en Doll_ (Ch.1)
_Lets Lagoon_ (Ch.28)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to 2_ (Ch.1-2)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.65)
_Sekai de Ichiban Tadashii Kyuuketsuki no Kaikata_ (Ch.3)
_YuriCam: Yurika no Campus Life_ (Ch.6)


----------



## Kazu (Sep 10, 2013)

Shokugeki no Souma 1-38


----------



## Blαck (Sep 10, 2013)

Kangoku Gakuen ch.78
One Piece ch.721
Naruto ch.646
Bleach ch.548


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 10, 2013)

One Piece: 721
Bleach: 548


----------



## Rai (Sep 10, 2013)

Naruto 646


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 11, 2013)

Billy Bat 102
Haikyuu!! 074


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2013)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.548)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.91)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.224)
_Naruto_ (Ch.646)
_Reversible_ (Ch.14)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.15)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.46)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 11, 2013)

City Hunter: 37 - 38
Inuyasha: 230 - 232
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 3: 5 - 9
City of Darkness: 16 - 17


----------



## Imagine (Sep 11, 2013)

Nurarihyon no Mago ch.161-190
Shin Angyo Onshi ch.31-40
Toriko ch.249


----------



## Blαck (Sep 11, 2013)

Toriko ch.249
KissxSis ch.74
Shokugeki no Souma ch.39


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 12, 2013)

Fairy Tail 351
Hajime no Ippo 1028
Monster 105-113
Nanatsu no Taizai 045
Nisekoi 090
Shokugeki no Soma 039


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2013)

*Today:*

_Ane Log_ (Ch.11)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.220)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.8-19)
_Himegoto_ (Ch.12)
_Himegoto+_ (Ch.6)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.536-537)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.41)
_Kanojo no Kagi wo Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.3)
_KissXSis_ (Ch.74)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.113-119)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 12, 2013)

City Hunter: 38 - 42
Inuyasha: 232 - 234
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 3: 9 - 13
City of Darkness: 17- 18


----------



## Blαck (Sep 12, 2013)

Kingdom ch.215-217
Fairy Tail ch.351
Shounen yo Taishi o Dake! ch.15


----------



## Rai (Sep 12, 2013)

Fairy tail 351


----------



## Imagine (Sep 13, 2013)

Nurarihyon no Mago ch.191-210 [/end]
Fairy Tail ch.351
Kingdom ch.215-217
Nanatsu no Taizai ch.45
The Breaker: New Wave ch.128


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 13, 2013)

Haikyuu!! 075
Kuroko no Basket 229
Monster 114-122
Sket Dance 254
The Breaker: New Waves 128


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2013)

*Today:*

_Abnormal-kei Joshi_ (Ch.7)
_Baroque K/night_ (Ch.1)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.351)
_Hammer Session_ (Ch.26-28)
_Hiiragi Shougakkou Renai Club_ (Ch.30)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi_ (Ch.1-2)
_Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei_ (Ch.8)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.29)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.90)
_Ore ga Heroine wo Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!?_ (Ch.8-9)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.43)
_Sekai Seifuku Sekirara Jogakkan_ (Ch.21)
_The World God Only Knows _(Ch.243)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.75)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.357)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 13, 2013)

Dead man?s questions: 1 - 7 | Completed


----------



## Rai (Sep 13, 2013)

Kuroko no Basket 229


----------



## Baby Joe (Sep 13, 2013)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Ch. 538


----------



## Imagine (Sep 13, 2013)

The God of highschool ch.125
Shin Angyo Onshi ch.41-50


----------



## Blαck (Sep 14, 2013)

God of Highschool ch.125
Ao no Exorcist ch.48
Asa made Jugyo chu! ch.27
The Breaker:New Waves ch.128


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 14, 2013)

Silver Spoon 085
Sket Dance 255


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2013)

*Today:*

_Kenshin no Succeed_ (Ch.2)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.93)
_Sket Dance_ (Ch.254)


----------



## Saishin (Sep 14, 2013)

Vinland Saga vol 1


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 14, 2013)

Inuyasha: 234 - 246


----------



## Mako (Sep 14, 2013)

Silver Spoon 85


----------



## Blαck (Sep 15, 2013)

Apocalypse no Toride ch.19-20
Hidan no Aria ch.26
Girl the Wild's ch.103


----------



## Impact (Sep 15, 2013)

Today 


Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei chapter 21

Sayonara Piano Sonata 1-16 (end)

Tower of god chapter 5- 53


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 15, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 058
Baby Steps 064-103
Hajime no Ippo 1029
Hunter x Hunter 094-103
Nanatsu no Taizai 046
Toriko 044-052


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2013)

*Today:*

_Boku to Boku_ (Ch.7)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.421)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.1-2)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.73)
_Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei_ (Ch.21)
_Mayo Chiki_ (Ch.30)
_Onee-chan ga Mamotte Ageru!_ (Ch.5)
_Otasuke Miko Miko-chan_ (Ch.8)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.85)
_Sket Dance_ (Ch.255)


----------



## Stringer (Sep 15, 2013)

Blood and Steel c.47
The Gamer c.2


----------



## Blαck (Sep 15, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai ch.46
Blood Lad ch.30-31
Feng Shen Ji II ch.26
Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou ch.18
Ao no Exorcist ch.49
Kingdom ch.218-221


----------



## Imagine (Sep 15, 2013)

Shin Angyo Onshi ch.61-75 [end]
Tower of God ch.160
Nanatsu no Taizai ch.46
Kingdom ch.218-221
Feng Shen Ji II ch.26
Magi ch.197


----------



## Rai (Sep 15, 2013)

Magi chapter 197


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2013)

*Today:*

_Asa Made Jugyou Chu!_ (Ch.27)
_Dolls Fall_ (Ch.2)
_Himitsu no Akuma-chan_ (Ch.14)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.3-25)
_Kanojo no Kagi wo Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.4)
_Nozomi x Kimio_ (Ch.12-13)
_Shounen yo Taishi wo Dake!_ (Ch.15)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.29)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 16, 2013)

Arslan Senki 003
Feng Shen Ji 064
Magi 197


----------



## Imagine (Sep 17, 2013)

Legend of Arslan ch.3


----------



## Blαck (Sep 17, 2013)

Seikoku No Ryuu Kishi ch.19
High-School DxD ch.27
Shurabara! ch.8
Asa made Jugyou Chu! ch.27.5
Seikon no Qwaser ch.47


----------



## Brian (Sep 17, 2013)

_Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou_ Ch. 81-83
_The Heroic Legend of Arslan_ Ch. 3


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 17, 2013)

City Hunter: 42 - 46
Inuyasha: 246 - 253
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 3: 13 - 17
City of Darkness: 18 - 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2013)

*Today:*

_Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.41)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.99)
_Otome Saku_ (Ch.4)
_Puppy Lovers_ (Ch.19-20)
_Sexual Hunter Riot_ (Ch.12)
_Shurabara!_ (Ch.8)
_Sorairo Square_ (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 17, 2013)

Again!! 067
Bleach 549
Naruto 647


----------



## Baby Joe (Sep 17, 2013)

Naruto Ch. 647
Bleach Ch. 549


----------



## Greidy (Sep 17, 2013)

Bleach (ch.549)
Naruto (ch.647)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (ch.94)
Be Born Again (ch.7)


----------



## Stringer (Sep 17, 2013)

The Heroic Legend of Arslan c.3
Dice: The cube that changes everything c.5-8


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 17, 2013)

Inuyasha: 253 - 273
Bleach: 549
Btoom!: 60


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2013)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.47-49)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.189)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi_ (Ch.3)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.244)
_Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A_ (Ch.1-2)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.94)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni Shomin Sample Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.1)
_Porte Tricolore_ (Ch.4)
_Seikoku no Dragonar_ (Ch.19)
_Zenryoku Otome_ (Omake)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 18, 2013)

City Hunter: 46 - 50
Inuyasha: 273 - 288
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 3: 17 - 21
City of Darkness: 19 -  20


----------



## Blαck (Sep 18, 2013)

Suashi No Meteorite ch.16
Shokugeki no Souma ch.40
Nozoki Ana ch.114
Akarui Sekai Keikaku ch.15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2013)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.67)
_Akarui Sekai Keikaku_ (Ch.15)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.221)
_Bleach_ (Ch.549)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.60)
_Hikaru to Hikari_ (Ch.4)
_Motto! Himitsu no Akuma-chan_ (Ch.5)
_Naruto_ (Ch.647)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.56)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 19, 2013)

Kangoku Gakuen 079
Nisekoi 091
Onepunch-Man 036
Shokugeki no Soma 040
Sinbad 010


----------



## Stringer (Sep 19, 2013)

Vagabond c.318
Prison School c.78
Onepunch-Man c.6-11


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Onepunch-Man: 36


----------



## Brian (Sep 20, 2013)

_Vagabond_ Ch. 318
_Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic_ Ch. 29-40


----------



## Impact (Sep 20, 2013)

Tower of god chapter 63-90


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2013)

*Today:*


_Highschool DxD_ (Ch.26-27)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi_ (Ch.4)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.91)
_Riko to Haru to Onsen to Iruka_ (Ch.10)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Epilogue Part 1)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.358)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 20, 2013)

Billy Bat 103
Fairy Tail 352
Hajime no Ippo 1030
Monster 123-131
The Breaker: New Waves 129


----------



## Saishin (Sep 20, 2013)

Vinland Saga vol 2


----------



## Mys??lf (Sep 20, 2013)

new FT + HSDK chapter


----------



## Impact (Sep 20, 2013)

Fairy tail 252


----------



## Baby Joe (Sep 20, 2013)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Ch. 539


----------



## Blαck (Sep 20, 2013)

HSDK ch.539
Fairy Tail ch.352
Shinmai Maou no Keiyakusha ch.4
The Breaker NW ch.129


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 20, 2013)

Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!: 48


----------



## Brian (Sep 21, 2013)

_Billy Bat_ Ch. 103


----------



## Impact (Sep 21, 2013)

Tower of god chapter 90- 118


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 21, 2013)

Billy Bat 104
Kuroko no Basket 230


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2013)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Senpai ni Josou wo Shiirareteimasu._ (Ch.5)
_Bonnouji_ (Ch.32)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.352)
_Flag Time_ (Ch.1)
_Ikebukuro Hatsu, Zensekai Yuki!_ (Ch.8)
_Melty Blood X_ (Ch.11-12) *[/Complete]*
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.114)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament_ (Ch.4)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.244)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.48)


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Sep 21, 2013)

Sun-Ken Rock ch126.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 21, 2013)

Kanojo ni Naru Hi 1-5


----------



## Stringer (Sep 21, 2013)

Green Blood c.28
JoJolion c.24


----------



## Blαck (Sep 21, 2013)

Girl the Wild's ch.104
Sun-ken Rock ch.126
Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Madousho ch.26-27


----------



## Impact (Sep 22, 2013)

Today 

Tower of god 118- 140


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 22, 2013)

Haikyuu!! 076
Jaco the Galactic Patrolman 002
Silver Spoon 086


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2013)

*Today:*

_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.49)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.189)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi_ (Ch.5) *[/Complete]*
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.74)
_Megu Milk_ (Ch.14)


----------



## Saishin (Sep 22, 2013)

Kingdom chap 222-224


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 22, 2013)

Inuyasha: 288 - 327
Green Blood: 28


----------



## Impact (Sep 22, 2013)

Tower of god 140-160


----------



## Blαck (Sep 22, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai ch.47
Monster Musume no iru Nichijou ch.5.5
Amairo Islenauts ch.2


----------



## JoJo (Sep 22, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai chapter 47


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2013)

*Today:*

_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.89)
_Flag Time_ (Ch.2)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.245)
_Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Grimoire_ (Ch.26-27) *[/Complete]*
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.224-229)
_Ore ga Heroine wo Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!? _(Ch.10)
_Ratman_ (Ch.53)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.86)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.49-51)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.194-196)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.13)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 23, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 065
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 225
Haikyuu!! 077
Magi 198
Nanatsu no Taizai 047


----------



## Imagine (Sep 23, 2013)

Tower of God ch.161
Feng Shen Ji II ch.27
Magi ch.198
Nanatsu no Taizai ch.47
Blade of the Immortal ch.31-40


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Sep 23, 2013)

Magi ch.198


----------



## Blαck (Sep 23, 2013)

Magi ch.198
Trinity Seven ch.31
Infinite Stratos (YUUKI Homura) ch.5


----------



## Rai (Sep 23, 2013)

Noblesse 297
Magi 198


----------



## Impact (Sep 24, 2013)

Today

Magi chap 197-198

Noblesse chap 7-19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2013)

*Today:*


_Boku no Geboku ni Nare!_ (Ch.2)
_Boku to Majo no Jikan_ (Ch.8)
_Hana-kun to Koisuru Watashi_ (Ch.21)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.422)
_Hiiragi Shougakkou Renai Club_ (Ch.31-32)
_Mondlicht: Tsuki no Tsubasa_ (Ch.22-25)
_Onnanoko ga H na Manga Egaicha Dame desu ka?_ (Ch.6.5)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.47)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 24, 2013)

Again!! 068
UQ Holder! 005


----------



## egressmadara (Sep 24, 2013)

JJBA chapters 435-436 (part 4)


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Sep 24, 2013)

Again!! 68
Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha 34


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2013)

*Today:*

_Again!_ (Ch.68)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.190-191)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.61)
_Dethrone_ (Ch.6)
_Hana-kun to Koisuru Watashi_ (Ch.22-26)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.34)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.225)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.220)
_Nyotai-ka_ (Ch.38-39)
_Saki_ (Ch.116)
_Trinity Seven: 7-nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.31)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 25, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 059
Naruto 648


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 25, 2013)

City Hunter: 50 - 54
Inuyasha: 327 - 348
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 3: 21 - 22 | Completed 
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 4: 1
City of Darkness: 20 - 21
Btoom!: 61
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure part 8 Jojolion: 24
One Piece: 722
Bleach: 550


----------



## Impact (Sep 25, 2013)

Yesterday kingdom chapter 1-10

Noblesse chapter 19-31

Today

One piece chap 722

Bleach chap 550

Naruto chap 648


----------



## Blαck (Sep 26, 2013)

To-love-ru Darkness ch.7.6-8.1
One Piece ch.722
Bleach ch.550
Naruto ch.648


----------



## Imagine (Sep 26, 2013)

One Piece ch.722
Bleach ch.550
Naruto ch.648
Blade of the immortal ch.51-60
Toriko ch.251


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 26, 2013)

Bleach 550
Haikyuu!! 078
One Piece 722
Shokugeki no Soma 041


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2013)

*Today:*

_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.16)
_Cahe Tantei Bu_ (Ch.29)
_Flag Time_ (Ch.3)
_Girls Ride_ (Ch.9)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.538-539)
_Ikebukuro Hatsu, Zensekai Yuki!_ (Ch.9)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu._ (Ch.16)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.30-31)
_Sekai Seifuku Sekirara Jogakkan_ (Ch.22)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 26, 2013)

YuGiOh: 268 - 278
YuGiOh R: 1 - 22
Green Blood: 29 - 31


----------



## Blαck (Sep 26, 2013)

Kingdom ch.224-227
Shokugeki no Souma ch.47
Asa made jugyo chu! ch.28


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Sep 26, 2013)

Beelzebub ch.222
Nanatsu no Taizai ch.1-11


----------



## Imagine (Sep 26, 2013)

Blade of the immortal ch.61-70
Kingdom ch.225-227
Vinland Saga ch.97


----------



## Rai (Sep 26, 2013)

Yesteday:

Naruto 648

Today:

Beelzebub 222


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2013)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.550)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (Ch.11)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.95)
_Naruto_ (Ch.648)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.197-198)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 27, 2013)

Fairy Tail 353
Monster 132-141
Nisekoi 092


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Sep 27, 2013)

Fairy Tail 353
Vinland Saga 97
Nanatsu No Taizai 12-20


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 27, 2013)

City Hunter: 54 - 58
Inuyasha: 348 - 378
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 4: 1 - 5 
City of Darkness: 21 - 22
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 51
Saint Oniisan: 26


----------



## Blαck (Sep 27, 2013)

Freezing ch.131-133
HSDK ch.540
Fairy Tail ch.353
God of Highschool ch.127


----------



## Rai (Sep 28, 2013)

Kuroko no Basket 231
Fairy Tail 353


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 28, 2013)

*UQ Holder Ch. 1-7*


----------



## Imagine (Sep 28, 2013)

Blade of the immortal ch.71-80
Fairy Tail ch.353
The Breaker: New Waves ch.130


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2013)

*Today:*

_Asa Made Jugyou Chu!_ (Ch.28)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.222)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.92)
_Onna no Ko Play_ (Ch.2)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.359)


----------



## Ghost (Sep 28, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji (Ch. 22-51)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 28, 2013)

Bloody Monday - Last Season 034
Hajime no Ippo 1031
Kuroko no Basket 231
The Breaker: New Waves 130
UQ Holder! 006


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 28, 2013)

YuGiOh R: 23
Vinland Saga: 97
Inuyasha: 378 - 380
YuGiOh: 278 - 280


----------



## Blαck (Sep 28, 2013)

The Breaker NW ch.130
Monster Musume no iru nichijou ch.19
Tsuki Tsuki ch.27
Girl the Wilds ch.105


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2013)

*Today: *

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.353)
_Freezing_ (Ch.131-133)
_Kami Sen_ (Ch.25)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.75)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.231)
_Ore ga Heroine wo Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!?_ (Ch.11)
_Ore ga xx de Model Debut!?_ (One-Shot)
_Tsuki Tsuki_ (Ch.27)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.197)
_Yuri Mekuru Hibi_ (Ch.8)


----------



## egressmadara (Sep 29, 2013)

Berserk chapters 220-233
Finished JJBA part 4 (chapters 437-440).


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 29, 2013)

YuGiOh: 280 - 319


----------



## Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

Two days ago fairy tail chap 353

Today Magi chap 199


----------



## Blαck (Sep 29, 2013)

Feng Shen ji II ch.28
Kingdom ch.228-231
Magi ch.199
Kangoku Gakuen ch.80
Sekirei ch.148


----------



## Brian (Sep 29, 2013)

_Billy Bat_ Ch. 104-105


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Sep 29, 2013)

Kangoku Gakuen ch.80
Magi ch.199


----------



## Imagine (Sep 29, 2013)

Kingdom 228-231
Feng Shen Ji II ch.28
Magi ch.199


----------



## Rai (Sep 29, 2013)

Magi chapter 199


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 30, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 060
Billy Bat 105
Feng Shen Ji 066
Hajime no Ippo 1032
Kangoku Gakuen 080
Magi 199
Nanatsu no Taizai 048
Silver Spoon 087


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2013)

*Today:*

_Blade Play_ (Ch.37)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.132-133)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.26)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.63)
_Nana to Kaoru: Black Label_ (Ch.38)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.148)
_Suashi no Meteorite_ (Ch.16)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.198)


----------



## ThunderCunt (Sep 30, 2013)

Latest chapter of One piece.


----------



## egressmadara (Sep 30, 2013)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure part 5 chapters 440-445.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 30, 2013)

City Hunter: 58 - 62
Inuyasha: 380 - 395
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 4: 5 - 9
City of Darkness: 22 - 23 
YuGiOh: 319 - 343 | Completed
Black Lagoon: 85
Green Blood: 33 - 35


----------



## Blαck (Sep 30, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai ch.48
Akame ga Kiru! ch.40


----------



## Rai (Sep 30, 2013)

Noblesse 298


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 30, 2013)

Black Haze chapter 31

really awesome manga, main character is a total badass.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2013)

*Today:*

_Genshiken_ (Ch.92)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.423)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.540)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.246)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.100)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.32)
_Sakana No Miru Yume_ (Ch.1)
_Seirei Tsukai no Blade Dance_ (Ch.12)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.30)
_Super Sadistic Sisters_ (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 1, 2013)

Again!! 069
Haikyuu!! 079
Sket Dance 256


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 1, 2013)

City Hunter: 62 - 66
Inuyasha: 395 - 401
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 4: 9 - 13
City of Darkness: 23 - 24
Green Blood: 36 - 38


----------



## Stannis (Oct 1, 2013)

Green Blood 10-38
Sengoku Youko  25-30 
Akame ga Kill 40
Nanatsu No Taizai 48
Be born again 8


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Oct 1, 2013)

Again!! 069
Claymore 143
Sket Dance 256


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2013)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.69)
_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.40)
_Flag Time_ (Ch.4)
_Hidan no Aria_ (Ch.26)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.76)
_Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei_ (Ch.9)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.48)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.87)
_Sket Dance_ (Ch.256)
_Taboo Tattoo_ (Ch.21)


----------



## ThunderCunt (Oct 2, 2013)

Breaker chapter 72.


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 2, 2013)

Bleach 551
Naruto 649
One Piece 723


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 2, 2013)

City Hunter: 66 - 70
Inuyasha: 401 - 413
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 4: 13 - 17
City of Darkness: 24 - 25
Green Blood: 39
Akam Ga Kill: 40
Toriko: 6 - 9
Bleach: 551
One Piece: 723


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Oct 2, 2013)

Bleach 551
Naruto 649
One Piece 723


----------



## Seika (Oct 2, 2013)

Bleach 551
Freezing 132
Yamada and the Seven Witches 77
Ratman 4


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 3, 2013)

Shaman King Flowers chapter 18


----------



## Blαck (Oct 3, 2013)

One Piece ch.723
Bleach ch.551
Naruto ch.649
Onepunch-man ch.29
Rescue me! ch.6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2013)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.551)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.27)
_Naruto_ (Ch.649)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 3, 2013)

Monster 142-151


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 3, 2013)

City Hunter: 70 - 74
Inuyasha: 413 - 426
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 4: 17 - 21
City of Darkness: 25 - 26
Green Blood: 40
Onepunch Man: 37


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 3, 2013)

Beelzebub 223 and How to hug an elephant


----------



## Blαck (Oct 3, 2013)

Kingdom ch.232-234
God of HIghschool ch.128
Seikoku No Ryuu Kishi ch.20


----------



## Impact (Oct 4, 2013)

Beelzubub newest chapter

The breaker new waves 126-130


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2013)

*Today:*

_Baketeriya_ (Ch.23) *[/Complete]*
_Hadi Girl_ (Ch.7)
_Seikoku no Dragonar_ (Ch.20)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.360)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 4, 2013)

Fairy Tail 354
Monster 152-162
Nisekoi 093
Onepunch-Man 037
The Breaker: New Waves 131


----------



## Saishin (Oct 4, 2013)

Blood Lad chap 30-31


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 4, 2013)

Inuyasha: 426 - 450
Green Blood: 41 - 43
Toriko 9 -12


----------



## Blαck (Oct 5, 2013)

HSDK ch.541
Fairy Tail ch.354
To love ru darkness ch.36


----------



## Rai (Oct 5, 2013)

Fairy tail 354


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 5, 2013)

Kuroko no Basket 232


----------



## Saishin (Oct 5, 2013)

Kingdom chap 232-234


----------



## P3IN (Oct 5, 2013)

Trigun maximum and Beelzebub


----------



## Blαck (Oct 5, 2013)

Inaba Rabbits ch.1-3
Freezing ch.134
Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken ch.2
Isuca ch.23


----------



## Brian (Oct 6, 2013)

_Uchuu Kyoudai_ Ch. 1-8
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ Ch. 50


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2013)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.223)
_Freezing_ (Ch.134)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.247)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.1-5)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.50)


----------



## Blαck (Oct 6, 2013)

Tora Kiss - A School Odyssey ch.14
Sekai de Ichiban Tsuyokunaritai! ch.1
Blood lad ch.32


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 6, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai 049
Shokugeki no Soma 042


----------



## Stringer (Oct 6, 2013)

Ran to Haiiro no Sekai c.5-12


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 7, 2013)

Been reading the whole week GTO, finished it.

GTO 14 shonan days almost finsihed, just 4 chapters left.

magi 200

Fukashigi philia 1-14


----------



## Blαck (Oct 7, 2013)

Kingdom ch.235-237
Magi ch.200
Dragons Rioting ch.11
Nanatsu no Taizai ch.49


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2013)

*Today:*

_Bonnouji_ (Ch.33)
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.11)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.66)
_Renai Shimasen ka?_ (Ch.15) *[/Complete]*
_Sekai Seifuku Sekirara Jogakkan_ (Ch.23)
_Tora Kiss: A School Odyssey_ (Ch.14)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 7, 2013)

Dragons Rioting 011
Feng Shen Ji 067
Haikyuu!! 080
Kangoku Gakuen 081
Magi 200
Sinbad 011
UQ Holder! 007


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 7, 2013)

City Hunter: 74 - 78
Inuyasha: 450 - 461
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 4: 21 - 25
City of Darkness: 26 - 27


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Oct 7, 2013)

kangoku gakuen 081
Nanatsu no Taizai 25.5-37


----------



## Stringer (Oct 7, 2013)

Green Blood c.44-49 [END]


----------



## Impact (Oct 8, 2013)

Tower of god latest chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2013)

*Today:*


_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.90-91)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.354)
_Fukashigi Philia_ (Ch.14)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.424)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.541)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.80)
_Momorubu_ (Ch.9)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.49)


----------



## ThunderCunt (Oct 8, 2013)

Naruto 650


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 8, 2013)

Again!! 070
Bleach 552
Naruto 650
One Piece 724


----------



## Blαck (Oct 8, 2013)

Naruto ch.650
Bleach ch.552
One Piece ch.724


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 8, 2013)

City Hunter: 78 - 82
Inuyasha: 461 - 462
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 4: 25 - 29 | Complete
City of Darkness: 27 - 28
Bleach: 552
One Piece: 724
Green Blood: 44 - 49 | Complete


----------



## Impact (Oct 9, 2013)

Naruto ch.650
Bleach ch.552
One Piece ch.724


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2013)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.70)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.192)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko._ (Ch.23)
_Kisei Kanojo Sana - Parasistence Sana_ (Ch.8)
_Otome Saku._ (Ch.5)
_Rika_ (Ch.14)
_Saki_ (Ch.117)
_Shishunki no Iron Maiden_ (Ch.15-17)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.49)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 9, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin 050


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 9, 2013)

City Hunter: 82 - 86
Inuyasha: 462 - 477
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 5: 1 - 5
City of Darkness: 28 - 29


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2013)

*Today:*


_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.50)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.224)
_Bleach_ (Ch.552)
_Dethrone_ (Ch.7)
_Flag Time_ (Ch.5)
_Harem End_ (Ch.2)
_Naruto_ (Ch.650)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.115)
_Nyatto!_ (Ch.16-18) *[/Complete]*
_Oniichan no Koto ga Suki Sugite Nyan Nyan Shitai Brocon Imouto dakedo Sunao ni Narenai no_ (Ch.3)
_Shurabara!_ (Ch.9)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.22)
_Tora Kiss: A School Odyssey_ (Ch.15)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 10, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 061
Fairy Tail 355
Nisekoi 094
Skip Beat! 204


----------



## Blαck (Oct 10, 2013)

Kingdom ch.240-242
HSDK ch.542
City of Darkness ch.51


----------



## Brian (Oct 10, 2013)

_Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou_ Ch. 84-100
_Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic_ Ch. 124-148
_Toriko_ Ch. 253


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2013)

*Today:*

_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.6-7)
_Mahou Sensou_ (Ch.1-2)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.94)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.246)


----------



## Blαck (Oct 11, 2013)

The Breaker NW ch.132
Shurabara! ch.9
Dungeon ni Deai o Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou ka  ch.5
Tora Kiss - A School Odyssey ch.15


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 11, 2013)

Hajime no Ippo 1034
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 226
Kuroko no Basket 233
Shokugeki no Soma 043


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2013)

*Today:*

_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.8)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.15)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.149)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.64)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.361)


----------



## Blαck (Oct 12, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai ch.50
Shokugeki no Souma ch.43
Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai ch.8


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 12, 2013)

Billy Bat 106-108
Nanatsu no Taizai 050
The Breaker: New Waves 132


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 12, 2013)

Finished the Hellsing manga today, from chapter 44.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 12, 2013)

City Hunter: 86 - 90
Inuyasha: 477 - 532
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 5: 5 - 9
City of Darkness: 29 - 30


----------



## Blαck (Oct 13, 2013)

Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A ch.3
Seikon no Qwaser ch.48


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2013)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.193)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.88)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.54)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.226)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Special)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.96)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.150)


----------



## P3IN (Oct 13, 2013)

Today I read trigun maximum 
One piece 
Some old chaps of naruto 
Sekirei 
HOTD
Beelzebub


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 13, 2013)

Kingdom - Chapter 245
Kubera - Chapters 159-160
Fujimaru-kun Mates - Chapter 89
Hajime no Ippo - Chapters ~150-223


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 13, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 062
Haikyuu!! 081
Silver Spoon 088


----------



## Laillo (Oct 13, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 68
Nanatsu no Taizai 50


----------



## slumpy (Oct 13, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai 50
Kingdom 243 -245
Gunka no Baltzar 10-17 
Choukakou 1-3
Kubera 160-162
Billy Bat 40-68


----------



## Stringer (Oct 13, 2013)

Eden: It's an Endless World c.1
Prison School c.79-81


----------



## Greidy (Oct 13, 2013)

Kubera: 160-162
Akame ga Kiru: 41
Minamoto-kun Monogatari: 97


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2013)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.41)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.89)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.425)
_Kisei Kanojo Sana - Parasistence Sana_ (Ch.9)
_Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei_ (Ch.22)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.88)


----------



## Blαck (Oct 14, 2013)

Kisei Kanojo Sana - Parasistence Sana Ch.9
Asa made Jugyou chu! ch.29-33
Kingdom ch.243-245


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 14, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 068


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 14, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji - chapter 068
Hajime no Ippo - chapters 223-259


----------



## egressmadara (Oct 14, 2013)

Vagabond chapters 1-10.
JJBA part 5 chapters 508-513.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 14, 2013)

City Hunter: 90 - 94 
Inuyasha: 532 - 533
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 5: 9 - 13
City of Darkness: 30 - 31


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 14, 2013)

Kingdom ch150-174, so far


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 15, 2013)

Noblesse - chapter 299
Cerberus - chapter 47
Hajime no Ippo - chapters 260-292


----------



## Blαck (Oct 15, 2013)

AntiMagic Academy “The 35th Test Platoon” ch.7-8
Blood Lad ch.32
Kangoku Gakuen ch.82


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2013)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.137)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.12)
_Machine-Doll wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.36)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.33)
_Nozomi x Kimio_ (Ch.14)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru + H_ (Ch.11)
_Rosario to Vampire: Season II_ (Ch.66.2)
_Taimadou Gakuen 35 Shiken Shoutai_ (Ch.8)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.28)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 15, 2013)

Kangoku Gakuen 082


----------



## The Max (Oct 15, 2013)

Eureka seven new order chap 6-7


----------



## Rai (Oct 15, 2013)

Noblesse 299


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 15, 2013)

City Hunter: 94 - 98
Inuyasha: 533 - 548
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 5: 13 - 17
City of Darkness: 31 - 32


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 16, 2013)

Bleach - chapter 553
Naruto - chapter 651
Hajime no Ippo - chapters 293-315


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2013)

*Today:*


_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.92)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.355)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.232-233)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 16, 2013)

Bleach 553
Naruto 651
One Piece 725
UQ Holder! 008


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 16, 2013)

City Hunter: 98 - 102
Inuyasha: 548 - 558 | Completed
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 5: 17 - 21
City of Darkness: 32 - 33
Bleach: 553
One Piece: 725


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 16, 2013)

Chapter 725 One Piece
Chapter 651 Naruto


----------



## Smoke (Oct 17, 2013)

Boku Dake Ga Inai Machi 1-13


----------



## ice77 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Latest OP chapter. *


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 17, 2013)

Hajime no Ippo - Chapters 316-333
Kingdom - Chapters 246-248


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2013)

*Today:*

_Asa Made Jugyou Chu!_ (Ch.29)
_Blood Lad_ (Ch.32)
_Hana-kun to Koisuru Watashi_ (Ch.27)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.28)
_Kitsune no Yomeiri_ (Ch.14)
_Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha INNOCENT_ (Ch.1-2)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.97)
_Nyotai-ka._ (Ch.40)
_Otome Saku._ (Ch.6)
_Suki tte Ii na yo._ (Ch.40-41)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.76)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 17, 2013)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 227


----------



## Blαck (Oct 17, 2013)

God of Highschool ch.129
Kingdom ch.246-248
Dagasy - Houkago Chounouryoku Sensou ch.7


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 18, 2013)

Toriko - chapter 254
Hajime no Ippo - chapters 334-357
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi - chapter 543
Witch Hunter - chapter 94
Fairy Tail - chapter 356
The Breaker: New Waves - chapter 133


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 18, 2013)

Fairy Tail 356
Nisekoi 095
The Breaker: New Waves 133


----------



## ThunderCunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Breaker part two chapter 84


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2013)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.553)
_Citrus_ (Ch.5-6)
_Kanojo no Kagi wo Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.5-7)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Fantasy 200-Rin)
_Maga Tsuki_ (Ch.29)
_Naruto_ (Ch.651)
_Wrestle! The Under Ground_ (Ch.8)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.76)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 18, 2013)

City Hunter: 102 - 107
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 5: 21 - 27 | Completed
City of Darkness: 33 - 34
Mazinger Z: 1


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 19, 2013)

Hajime no Ippo 1035
UQ Holder! 009


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2013)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.225)
_Dagasy - Houkago Chounouryoku Sensou_ (Ch.7)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.227)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.95)
_Oomuro Family_ (Ch.20)
_Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai_ (Ch.57)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.51)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 19, 2013)

Vinland Saga Book 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 19, 2013)

The Gamer - chapters 5-6
Hajime no Ippo - chapters 358-460
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular - chapter 49


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 20, 2013)

Kuroko no Basket 234


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2013)

*Today:*


_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.12-13)
_Riko to Haru to Onsen to Iruka_ (Ch.11)
_Sakana no Miru Yume_ (Ch.2-3)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.247)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.49)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.74)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.362)


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 20, 2013)

Hajime no Ippo - chapters 461-517
Tower of God - chapter 163
Adventure of Sinbad - Chapter 12


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 20, 2013)

The Heroic Legend of Arslan 004


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Space Adventure Cobra: 3
It's not my fault I'm not popular!: 49


----------



## Blαck (Oct 21, 2013)

HSDK ch.543
City of Darkness ch.52
Sun-ken Rock ch.127
Witch Hunter ch.94


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2013)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.138)
_Doubt_ (Ch.5)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.426)
_Magdala de Nemure_ (Ch.3)
_Sekai no Hate de Aimashou_ (Ch.35)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 21, 2013)

Kangoku Gakuen 083
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 228
Shokugeki no Soma 044
Sinbad 012


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 21, 2013)

Hajime no Ippo - chapter 517-525


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 21, 2013)

City Hunter: 107 - 111
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 6: 1 - 5
City of Darkness: 34 - 35 
Mazinger Z: 1 - 2


----------



## Stringer (Oct 21, 2013)

DJ Teck no Morning Attack [ONE-SHOT]
Mother Sarah c.1-3
Eden: It's an Endless World c.5


----------



## tgre (Oct 21, 2013)

Kangoku Gakuen 83
GTO 138 - end
Shokugeki no Souma 44


----------



## Brian (Oct 21, 2013)

_The Heroic Legend of Arslan_ Ch. 4
_It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular!_ Ch. 49
_Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic_ Ch. 173-200


----------



## Smoke (Oct 22, 2013)

Trace 1-25


----------



## Blαck (Oct 22, 2013)

To love-ru darkness ch.36
Infinite Stratos ch.6
Kangoku Gakune ch.83
Seishun Pop! ch.24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2013)

*Today:*

_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.542-543)
_Ore ga Heroine wo Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!?_ (Ch.12-13)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.16)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 22, 2013)

Again!! 071
Haikyuu!! 082


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 22, 2013)

Noblesse - chapter 300
Fujimaru-kun Mates - chapter 90
Hajime no Ippo - chapters 526-597


----------



## Rai (Oct 22, 2013)

Noblesse 300


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 22, 2013)

City Hunter: 111 - 115
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 6: 5 - 9
City of Darkness: 35 - 36
Mazinger Z: 2 - 3


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Oct 22, 2013)

Kangoku Gakuen ch.83
Again!! ch.71


----------



## Sands (Oct 22, 2013)

Afterschool military activity 1-29

Bartender 99-102


----------



## Brian (Oct 22, 2013)

_Vagabond_ Ch. 319
_Billy Bat_ Ch. 108
_Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou_ Ch. 101-112
_Uchuu Kyoudai_ Ch. 17-20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2013)

*Today:*

_Again!_ (Ch.71)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.356)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.90) *[/Complete]*
_Kampfer_ (Ch.33)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.248)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.77-78)
_Magdala de Nemure_ (Ch.4)
_Oniichan☆Control _(Ch.21)
_Saki_ (Ch.118)
_Sekai Seifuku Sekirara Jogakkan_ (Ch.24) *[/Complete]*
_To Love-Ru Darkness_ (c.Bangaihen 15)
_Trinity Seven: 7-nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.32)


----------



## P3IN (Oct 23, 2013)

Beelzebub         .


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 23, 2013)

Bleach 554
Dragons Rioting 012
Naruto 652


----------



## P3IN (Oct 23, 2013)

Bleach and naruto, just read them right now lol


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 23, 2013)

Bleach - chapter 554
Naruto - chapter 652
Cerberus - chapter 48
Hajime no Ippo - chapters 598-620


----------



## Blαck (Oct 24, 2013)

Rescue Me! ch.7
Tsuki Tsuki ch.28
Dragons Rioting ch.12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2013)

*Today:*

_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.55-56)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.98)
_Tsuki Tsuki_ (Ch.28)


----------



## Saishin (Oct 24, 2013)

Ushio and Tora chap. 7
Green Blood chap. 28-29
Initial D chap. 7
I am a hero chap. 2


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 24, 2013)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 229


----------



## Mizura (Oct 24, 2013)

Tower of God 2-83
Kubera 2-63


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 24, 2013)

City Hunter: 115 - 119
Umineko No Naku Koro Ni Episode 6: 9 - 12 
City of Darkness: 36 - 37
Mazinger Z: 3 - 5
Bleach: 554


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 24, 2013)

Hajime no Ippo - chapters 621-627


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2013)

*Today:*

_Balance Policy_ (Ch.10)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.226)
_Bleach_ (Ch.554)
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.12)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.29-31)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.228-229)
_Naruto_ (Ch.652)
_Nozomu Nozomi_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 25, 2013)

Baby Steps 104-112
Fairy Tail 357
Nisekoi 096
Silver Spoon 089
The Breaker: New Waves 134


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 25, 2013)

City Hunter: 119 - 123
Magi: 29 - 33
City of Darkness: 37 - 38
Mazinger Z: 5
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr: 52


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 25, 2013)

Fairy Tail - chapter 357
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi - chapter 544
The Breaker: New Waves - chapter 134
Toriko - chapter 255
Hajime no Ippo -  chapters 628-706
Nanatsu no Taizai - chapter 51
Witch Hunter - chapter 95


----------



## Blαck (Oct 25, 2013)

The Breaker NW ch.134
Maken-ki ch.55
Tora Kiss-A school odyssey ch.16


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 26, 2013)

Barakamon 023
Kuroko no Basket 235
Nanatsu no Taizai 051
Sket Dance 257


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2013)

*Today:*

_Fukashigi Philia_ (Ch.15)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.25-26)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.96)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.50)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.89)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Epilogue Part II) *[/Complete]*
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.248)
_Tora Kiss: A School Odyssey_ (Ch.16)


----------



## Rai (Oct 26, 2013)

Kuroko no Basket 235


----------



## Lmao (Oct 26, 2013)

_The Breaker NW_ ch.134
_Shin Angyo Onshi_ ch.1-2


----------



## Luftwaffles (Oct 26, 2013)

Why is there no Ultraman thread


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 27, 2013)

Haikyuu!! 083
Shokugeki no Soma 045
Skip Beat! 205


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2013)

*Today:*

_Barakamon_ (Ch.23)
_Flag Time_ (Ch.6)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.32)
_Kiryuuin Kaya ni Chi wo Suwareru dake no Kantan na Oshigoto_ (Ch.9)
_Sexual Hunter Riot_ (Ch.13)
_Sket Dance_ (Ch.257)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.79-80)


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 27, 2013)

Hajime no Ippo - chapters 707-848
The gamer - chapters 7-8


----------



## egressmadara (Oct 27, 2013)

JJBA Vento Aureo chapters 579-584.
Vagabond chapters 42-47


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 27, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai: 1 - 20
Mazinger Z: 5 | Competed
Gangsta: 22
JJBA part 8, Jojolion: 25
Vinland Saga: 98


----------



## Imagine (Oct 27, 2013)

Vinland Saga  ch.98
Green Blood ch.31-49 [complete]
Tower of God ch.164
Kingdom ch.249-251
Feng Shen Ji II ch.31
Magi ch.201


----------



## Rax (Oct 27, 2013)

Magi 201

That is all for now


----------



## Blαck (Oct 27, 2013)

Kingdom ch.249-251
Feng Shen Ji II ch.31
Magi ch.201


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2013)

*Today:*

_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.50)
_Dragon's Rider Counterattack_ (Prologue-Ch.1)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.357)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.427)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.544)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.249)
_Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.42)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.28)
_Shiina-ke no Hitobito_ (Ch.20-21)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.29)
_Tokyo Ravens_ (Ch.19)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 28, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 069
Magi 201
Nanatsu no Taizai 052


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 28, 2013)

City Hunter: 123 - 127
Magi: 33 - 37
City of Darkness: 38 - 39
Nanatsu no Taizai: 20 - 34
Gorgeous Irene: 1 - 4


----------



## Imagine (Oct 28, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai ch.52
Berserk ch.291-300


----------



## stream (Oct 28, 2013)

Kabu no Isaki


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2013)

*Today:*

_Hallelujah Overdrive!_ (Ch.15)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.30)
_No Game No Life_ (Ch.5)
_Sakana no Miru Yume_ (Ch.4)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.35)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.120-121)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 29, 2013)

Bleach 555
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 230
Naruto 653
One Piece 726


----------



## Rai (Oct 29, 2013)

Yesterday:

Noblesse 301

Today:

Naruto 653


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 29, 2013)

Gorgeous Irene: 4 - 5 | Completed
Bleach: 555
One Piece: 726


----------



## lokoxDZz (Oct 29, 2013)

Iris Zero 30
No Game No Life 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2013)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.555)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.230)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.200-Fantasy Chapter--Nanami version)
_Naruto_ (Ch.653)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.3)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 30, 2013)

Drifters 035-036
Kangoku Gakuen 084


----------



## egressmadara (Oct 30, 2013)

Drifters chapter 36
JJBA Vento Aureo chapter 593


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 30, 2013)

City Hunter: 127 - 131
Magi: 37 - 41
City of Darkness: 39 - 40
Nanatsu no Taizai: 34 - 50


----------



## Blαck (Oct 30, 2013)

Kangoku Gakuen ch.84
Gun X Clover ch.17


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2013)

*Today:*

_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.93-94)
_GunXClover_ (Ch.17)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.81)
_Riko to Haru to Onsen to Iruka_ (Ch.12)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 31, 2013)

Fairy Tail 358
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 231
Nisekoi 097


----------



## Blαck (Oct 31, 2013)

HSDK ch.545
Sekirei ch.151
Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken ch.3


----------



## egressmadara (Oct 31, 2013)

Finished JJBA Vento Aureo (chapter 594) - great arc. I like it equally with part 4, altho I wished it had a more fulfilling ending. It had a good "_Godfather_" last page tho.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 31, 2013)

City Hunter: 131 - 134
Magi: 41 - 45 
City of Darkness: 40 - 41
Nanatsu no Taizai: 50 - 52
Vagabond: 1 - 3


----------



## Blαck (Oct 31, 2013)

God of Highschool ch.128-130
Kingdom ch.251-253


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2013)

*Today:*

_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.95)
_Fuku Neko_ (Ch.14)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.13)
_Idol Pretender_ (Ch.15) *[/Complete]*
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.97)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.36)


----------



## Blαck (Nov 1, 2013)

The Breaker NW ch.153
To Love ru Darknes ch.37


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 1, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 063
Kuroko no Basket 236
Shokugeki no Soma 046
The Breaker: New Waves 135


----------



## egressmadara (Nov 1, 2013)

JJBA Stone Ocean chapters 595-600.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 1, 2013)

Magi: 45 - 49
City of Darkness: 41 - 42
Vagabond: 3 - 15
Devilman G: 0 - 1
Neo Devilman: 1 - 5


----------



## Stringer (Nov 1, 2013)

Eden: It's an Endless World c.23-27
Prison School c.84
Mother Sarah vol.6


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 1, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 63
Shokugeki no Soma  46
The Breaker: New Waves  135


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 2, 2013)

Bloody Monday - Last Season 035-036
Nanatsu no Taizai 053
New Prince of Tennis 109-111


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2013)

*Today:*

_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.17)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.385)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.33)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.231)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.55)
_Seiten no Hekigan_ (Ch.9-10)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.151)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.31)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.37)
_Tomodachi Login_ (Ch.3)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.37)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 2, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai: 53
Gun Blaze West: 1 - 8


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 3, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 070
Magi 202
Silver Spoon 090
Sinbad 013


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2013)

*Today:*

_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Ch.2-3)
_Hammer Session_ (Ch.29-30)
_Kisei Kanojo Sana - Parasistence Sana_ (Ch.10)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.234-235)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.99)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2013)

*Today:*

_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.250)
_Rosario Vampire II_ (Ch.66 Part 3)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.90)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.363)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 4, 2013)

Bloody Monday - Last Season 000
Haikyuu!! 084
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 232


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 4, 2013)

Magi: 49 - 53
City of Darkness: 42 - 43
Vagabond: 15 - 26
Neo Devilman: 5 - 7
Rohan goes to Gucci: 1 | Completed
Gun Blaze West: 8 - 10


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 4, 2013)

Claymore 144
Noblesse 302
Absolute Duo 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2013)

*Today:*

_Ato no Matsuri_ (Ch.3)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.428)
_Kagayaku!! Otoko no Musumejuku_ (Ch.4)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.232)
_Soutaisei Moteron_ (Ch.4)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 5, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 064


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 5, 2013)

Magi: 53 - 57
City of Darkness: 43 - 44
Vagabond: 26 - 29
Neo Devilman: 7 - 9
Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: 15 - 17


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 5, 2013)

Oldman: 01


----------



## Katou (Nov 5, 2013)

Tokyo Innocent 1 - 10


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 6, 2013)

Again!! 072
Bleach 556
Hajime no Ippo 1036
Naruto 654
One Piece 727


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2013)

*Today:*

_Absolute Duo_ (Ch.4)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.139)
_Ao No Exorcist_ (Ch.51)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru no Darou ka_ (Ch.1-6)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.100)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament_ (Ch.5)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 6, 2013)

Gun Blaze West: 10 - 14
Bleach: 556
One Piece: 727
Btooom!: 62


----------



## Impact (Nov 7, 2013)

New chapter of One piece, Bleach in naruto

Berserk  volume 1-6


----------



## Blαck (Nov 7, 2013)

Shinmai Maou no Testament ch.5
Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru no Darou ka Ch.6
One Piece ch.727 
Bleach ch.556 
Naruto ch.654


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2013)

*Today:*

_Amairo*Islenauts_ (Ch.1-4)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.9-10)
_Oukoku Game_ (Ch.3-4)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 7, 2013)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 233
Kuroko no Basket 237
Silver Spoon 091
Sket Dance 258
UQ Holder! 010


----------



## Blαck (Nov 7, 2013)

Amairo Islenauts ch.4
Ao no Exorcist ch.51
Freezing zero ch.11
Blood Lad ch.33


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 7, 2013)

Magi: 57 - 61
City of Darkness: 44 - 45
Vagabond: 29 - 36
Neo Devilman: 9 - 19 | Complete
Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: 17 - 19


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 8, 2013)

Fairy Tail 359
Hajime no Ippo 1037-1038
Kangoku Gakuen 085
Nisekoi 098
Shingeki no Kyojin 051
The Breaker: New Waves 136


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2013)

*Today:*

_Again!_ (Ch.72)
_Bleach_ (Ch.556)
_Blood Lad_ (Ch.33)
_Freezing_ (Ch.135-136)
_Machine-Doll wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.37)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.101)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.101)
_Naruto_ (Ch.654)
_Shounen yo Taishi wo Dake!_ (Ch.16-17)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.36)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.24)


----------



## Blαck (Nov 8, 2013)

The Breaker NW ch.136
Kangoku Gakuen ch.85
Arakui Sekai Keikaku ch.16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2013)

*Today:*

_Akarui Sekai Keikaku_ (Ch.16)
_Bamora!_ (Ch.4-5)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.227)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.96)
_Inugami Hime no Shimobe_ (Ch.6)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.233)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.80-81)
_My Doll House_ (Ch.18)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.98)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.51)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.91)
_Sket Dance_ (Ch.258)


----------



## Rai (Nov 9, 2013)

Attack on Titan 51
Kuroko no Basket 237


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 9, 2013)

Magi: 61 - 65
City of Darkness: 45 - 46
Getter Robo Go: V. 1 - 2
Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: 19 - 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2013)

*Today:*

_Abnormal-kei Joshi_ (Ch.8)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.359)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.42)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.16)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.152)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.249)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 10, 2013)

Birdmen 005
Nanatsu no Taizai 054
Shokugeki no Soma 047
UQ Holder! 011


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 10, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai: 54
Vagabond: 36 - 48


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 11, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 071
Haikyuu!! 085
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 234
Magi 203


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2013)

*Today:*

_Dethrone_ (Ch.8)
_Imawabi no Dakini_ (Ch.6)
_Sakura Trick_ (Ch.3-4)
_Soukyuu no Lapis Lazuli _ (Ch.5-8)
_Tackle Shoujo_ (One-Shot)
_Teppu_ (Ch.20)
_Tora Kiss - A School Odyssey_ (Ch.17)
_Yuusen Shoujo_ (Ch.6)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2013)

*Today:*

_12 Beast_ (Ch.4)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.194)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.545-546)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.234)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.251)
_Nana to Kaoru: Black Label_ (Ch.39)
_Oniichan☆Control_ (Ch.22)
_Watashi no Tomodachi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui._ (Ch.8)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 12, 2013)

Sket Dance 259-260


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 12, 2013)

It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular!: 50


----------



## Stringer (Nov 12, 2013)

Vinland Saga c.7-11
RAINBOW c.13-15


----------



## Blαck (Nov 12, 2013)

12 Beast ch.4
Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou ch.20
Seishun Pop! ch.27


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 13, 2013)

Again!! 073
Assassination Classroom 065
Bleach 557
Naruto 655
One Piece 728


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2013)

*Today:*

_Bloomed in Action_ (Ch.6)
_Dethrone_ (Ch.9)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.429)
_Inugami Hime no Shimobe_ (Ch.7)
_Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha INNOCENT_ (Ch.3-4)
_Ore to Ichino no Game Doukoukai Katsudou Nisshi_ (Ch.5)
_Sket Dance_ (Ch.259-260)
_Spotted Flower_ (Ch.9)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.50)


----------



## Blαck (Nov 13, 2013)

Shokugeki no Souma ch.47
Kurogane Hime ch.8
Sekirei ch.152
To love ru darkness ch.12.1


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 13, 2013)

Magi: 65 - 73
City of Darkness: 46 - 49
Vagabond: 48 - 68
Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: 20 - 25
Bleach: 557
One Piece: 728


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2013)

*Today:*

_Bloomed in Action_ (Ch.7) *[/Complete]*
_Dethrone_ (Ch.10)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.34)
_Shiina-ke no Hitobito_ (Ch.22)
_Soutaisei Moteron_ (Ch.5)
_Teppu_ (Ch.21)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.50)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.18)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 14, 2013)

Kuroko no Basket 238


----------



## Laillo (Nov 14, 2013)

Trinity Blood chapters 59-60


----------



## Stringer (Nov 14, 2013)

Vinland Saga c.27-31
RAINBOW c.19-20
Eden: It's an Endless World c.28


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 14, 2013)

Magi: 73 - 77
City of Darkness: 49 - 52
Vagabond: 68 - 84
Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: 25 - 27


----------



## Blαck (Nov 14, 2013)

Kingdom ch.264-266
God of Highschool ch.133
Sora no Otoshimono ch.74


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2013)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.557)
_Naruto_ (Ch.655)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.30)
_Shinazu no Ryouken_ (Ch.2-3)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.74)


----------



## Blαck (Nov 15, 2013)

The Breaker NW ch.137
Fairy Tail ch.360


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 15, 2013)

Fairy Tail 360
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 235
Nisekoi 099
The Breaker: New Waves 137


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2013)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.228)
_Evergreen_ (Ch.12-13)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.235)
_Kiryuuin Kaya ni Chi wo Suwareru dake no Kantan na Oshigoto_ (Ch.10)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.11)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.102)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.99)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.67)
_Sakana no Miru Yume_ (Ch.5)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.23)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.250)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 16, 2013)

Kangoku Gakuen 086


----------



## Blαck (Nov 16, 2013)

Sun-ken Rock ch.129
To love-ru ch.13.1


----------



## Suzy (Nov 16, 2013)

Toriko c.255
Noblesse c.300


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 17, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 072-074
Nanatsu no Taizai 055


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2013)

*Today:*

_Btooom!_ (Ch.62-63)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.252)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.82)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.51)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai: 55
Btooom!: 63


----------



## Blαck (Nov 17, 2013)

Freezing ch.137-138
Magi ch.204
Nanatsu no Taizai ch.55


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2013)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.360)
_Freezing_ (Ch.137-138)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.547)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.57-58)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.102)
_Nozomi x Kimio_ (Ch.15)
_Rika_ (Ch.15)
_Shishunki no Iron Maiden_ (Ch.18-20)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 18, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 075-076
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 236
Magi 204
Sinbad 014
UQ Holder! 012


----------



## Laillo (Nov 18, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai 55


----------



## egressmadara (Nov 18, 2013)

Yumekui no Merry 65
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu 65
Vagabond chapters 70-75


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 18, 2013)

Magi: 77 - 81
Getter Robo Go: V 3 - 5
Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: 27 - 28


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Nov 18, 2013)

Bleach Ch. 552 – 557


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2013)

*Today:*


_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.20-21)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.35)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.430)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.236)
_Koe no Katachi_ (Ch.12)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.65)


----------



## Lmao (Nov 19, 2013)

_Kingdom ch.1-4
Hajime no Ippo 1036-1038
_


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 19, 2013)

Haikyuu!! 086
Kuroko no Basket 238.5
Shokugeki no Soma 048


----------



## Stringer (Nov 19, 2013)

A Revolutionist in the Afternoon c.1-2
Blood and Steel c.48


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 19, 2013)

Magi: 81 - 85
Getter Robo Go: V 5 - 7
Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: 28 - 30
Vagabond: 84 - 86


----------



## Rawri (Nov 19, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji =')


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 20, 2013)

Bleach 558
One Piece 729


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2013)

*Today:*
_
Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.58)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.81-82)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Nov 20, 2013)

One Piece Ch. 729
Bleach Ch. 558


----------



## Lmao (Nov 20, 2013)

_One Piece ch. 729
Bleach ch. 558
The Breaker: New Waves ch. 136-138
_


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 20, 2013)

City of Darkness: 53
One Piece: 729
Bleach: 558


----------



## Blαck (Nov 21, 2013)

Blood Lad ch.34
City of Darkness ch.62
Shokugeki no Souma ch.48


----------



## Imagine (Nov 21, 2013)

One Piece Ch. 729
Bleach Ch. 558
Toriko Ch. 258


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2013)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.558)
_Kiryuuin Kaya ni Chi wo Suwareru dake no Kantan na Oshigoto_ (Ch.11)
_Saikin, Imouto no Yousu ga Chotto Okashiinda ga._ (Ch.8)
_Puppy Lovers_ (Ch.21-22)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.38-39)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.364-365)


----------



## Blαck (Nov 21, 2013)

Saikin, Imouto no Yousu ga Chotto Okashiinda ga Ch.8
Seikon no Qwaser ch.49
Dungeon ni Deal o Motomeru..... ch.7


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 21, 2013)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 237
Kuroko no Basket 239


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 21, 2013)

Tasogare Otome x Amnesia: 45 - 47 | Completed


----------



## Imagine (Nov 22, 2013)

The God of Highschool ch.134
Kingdom ch. 270-272
OnePunchMan ch.38


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2013)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.140)
_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta._ (Ch.18)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.237)
_Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun_ (Ch.44-45)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.40)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 22, 2013)

Fairy Tail 361
Nisekoi 100
Onepunch-Man 038


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 22, 2013)

Magi: 85 - 89
Getter Robo Go: V 7 | Completed
Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: 30 - 32
Vagabond: 86 - 89


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Nov 22, 2013)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch. 8-13


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 22, 2013)

Akame Ga Kill!: 42
Vinland Saga: 99
Jojolion: 26


----------



## Imagine (Nov 22, 2013)

Hokuto no Ken ch.31-50
The Breaker: New Waves ch.138
Fairy Tail ch.361
Vinland Saga ch.99
Akame Ga Kill! ch.42


----------



## Stannis (Nov 22, 2013)

Vinland Saga 99
Blade of The Immortal vol14-15
Kangoku Gakuen 45-58
Shamo vol3
City of Darkness 1
Arslan Senki 1-3 
 The Breaker: New Waves  138
 Akame Ga Kill 42


----------



## Blαck (Nov 22, 2013)

The Breaker NW ch.138
Onepunch-man ch.38
HSDK ch.548


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 23, 2013)

Kangoku Gakuen 087
The Breaker: New Waves 138


----------



## eluna (Nov 23, 2013)

Saint seiya saintia shou chap 2


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 23, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

